# Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants RECAPS, Sheamus BORROWS a car



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

hoping for a decent show and not an hour worth of recaps, that shit gets old


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Some rebellious attitude towards AJ should be fun. Hopefully things start to pick up, they do have 3 hours a week to do so now


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I'm not highly excited for this show, but I'm hoping for some good development in The Punk/Cena/Show feud and Espically Brock and Triple H. They really need to make SUmmerSlam seem a little more exciting, I'm going to order it because SummerSlam is a big event, but the current card is not exciting me much. The Intensity in all feuds needs to be raised and that especially goes for Brock HHH. 

Also Im expecting Bryan to continue to be the GOAT! And Ziggler v Jericho is actually something I'm really looking forward too, hopefully something exciting happens with that on RAW. 

And Sheamus and Del Rio I can care less, because we all know Sheamus will win, so no matter what they do, the outcome is obvious.

Lastly, I'm hoping for AJ to interact with a few other superstars. I thought she did fine on her first night last week, nothing crazy.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I expect a Battle Royal to determine a #1 Contender to Miz's IC Title. Mysterio to win it.

Cesaro and Santino have been feuding on Smackdown. I would love to see this carry over to Raw.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

not watching a 3 hour raw.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I skipped last week's episode other than the first segment. Seeing who the center of attention is right now, I can't say I'm any more interested now. Will just watch the Brock/HHH segment if there is one the day after.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Let's pray there's no fire or any other accident before RAW tonight. :delrio


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Not at all interested in what's gonna happen. I wonder if they'll recap the same video 7 times.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I'm definitely looking forward to the show. 3 hours of Raw is a great thing in my book. Time will tell whether it is a good business move but from perspective as a fan - the more the merrier.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I hope we get another good, lengthy match like Bryan/Sheamus last week. Quality TV matches I'll gladly view on Raw any time.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Clique said:


> I hope we get another good, lengthy match like Bryan/Sheamus last week. Quality TV matches I'll gladly view on Raw any time.


Daniel Bryan vs. Chris Jericho, retribution for Smackdown. Submission match.

5.0 RATINGZZZ


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



THEBIGMAN212 said:


> Daniel Bryan vs. Chris Jericho, retribution for Smackdown. Submission match.
> 
> 5.0 RATINGZZZ


:rocky


----------



## Stooge22 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Shock said:


> I'm definitely looking forward to the show. 3 hours of Raw is a great thing in my book. Time will tell whether it is a good business move but from perspective as a fan - the more the merrier.


This 100%, why do wrestling fans complain about getting more Wrestling. Last weeks Raw actually did alot (minus some recaps) to further storylines.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Stooge22 said:


> This 100%, why do wrestling fans complain about getting more Wrestling. Last weeks Raw actually did alot (minus some recaps) to further storylines.


I think they are mixing up the cause (bad writing and too many recaps) with the correlation (3 hour RAW).


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Lesnar's dumb fucking contract is preventing them having a proper build-up for this match. We got a frankly awful segment at Raw 1,000 and a million recaps.

Looking forward to seeing how they progress with this half heel CM Punk they've got going.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I'm guessing Brock won't be there again. He'll probably just appear next week for the go home show then after Summerslam he'll dissapear up until Survivor Series.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

No F5 fury storm heading to RAW I see.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Lesnar is advertised to be there for RAW tomorrow. Should be a decent build up I guess.

Let's hope Punk cuts an epic promo this week and rips both of his opponents.

Lesnar, Punk, Bryan, Jericho, and Ziggler = must watch for me. The rest of the show blows


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I just hope there isn't the storm of recaps and ad breaks we got last week.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Show last week was meh. Punk's promo was good but made no sense in parts. Hope they pick it up. Still not watching it live though. Cant be bothered.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I can't stand the wwe.com previews for Raw. Makes the product seem so childish, so lacking in maturity, so dated, so... oh, wait a sec...

Seriously, not a single word on Lesnar? "Shawn Michaels Appreciation Night" is for the crowd only? Can the feud develop beyond WWE's favorite plot device of 2012, The Iron Clad Contract?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Vyed said:


>


:lmao

Made me laugh. I'd rep if I could.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Vyed said:


>


LOL Repped! That's great!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I am very much looking forward to this. I am seemingly one of the few people who enjoyed Raw's 3 hour show last week (obviously we all hated the 3 hours) and I am hoping they seem to look at Twitter and other places and realise that others hate it too and tone it down, give some more backstage segments perhaps more mid card time, build feuds etc. It'll happen. 

I mean we got Sandow who seems to now be entering a feud with Brodus Clay hopefully. We have Orton back so what is next for him? We'll have Wade Barrett back soon, where does he fit in? Two superstars who deserve TV time and will get it no doubt now Raw is 3 hours long.

Alot of things to be positive for.


----------



## southerncross412 (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Just give me more D Bry an Heath Slater and I'll be happy


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I hope the Brogue Kick Hooligans are in full effect tonight, I wonder how Del Rio will get his heat back from his Orton loss? Maybe he can squash Santino.

Hopefully they do something with Lesnar/Hunter because this feud has actually been pretty boring. I mean damn can't Lesnar cut a satellite promo or something? Don't really care for the Triple Threat that much either but eh they still got 2 weeks. I am curious how they will build Daniel Bryan for his (most likely) confrontation/match with Charlie Sheen at Summerslam. I also expect Orton to go over somebody and we may finally get a Tag Team Championship match between K-Truth and PTP.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

RAW is D-Bry :jordan


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

After last week's show I'm very interested in this. Tyson Kidd beating Tensai again plz.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I highly doubt they'll leave HBK off of the show considering how desperately they need actual content to fill up the three hours.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

More Kane vs Dbry plz


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Other than the copious amounts of recaps I really enjoyed the 3 hour RAW. I'm still remaining skeptical if it is a good decision, but I am pleased so far. I hope they let Punk loose on the mic as his best work comes from being angry and/or condescending.

Oh, and the Rorschach Test forming a goat was one of the funniest things I have seen on RAW in recent memory.


----------



## etta411 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Cookie Monster said:


> I am very much looking forward to this. I am seemingly one of the few people who enjoyed Raw's 3 hour show last week (obviously we all hated the 3 hours) and I am hoping they seem to look at Twitter and other places and realise that others hate it too and tone it down, give some more backstage segments perhaps more mid card time, build feuds etc. It'll happen.
> 
> I mean we got Sandow who seems to now be entering a feud with Brodus Clay hopefully. We have Orton back so what is next for him? We'll have Wade Barrett back soon, where does he fit in? Two superstars who deserve TV time and will get it no doubt now Raw is 3 hours long.
> 
> Alot of things to be positive for.


hey like ur sig but what you know about THE WEEKEND


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Vyed said:


>


Hey, it could happen one day...


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

question: Is AJ trying to screw Punk as well? Or is it only Bryan?


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



JY57 said:


> question: Is AJ trying to screw Punk as well? Or is it only Bryan?


Who knows.

The Creative team has absolutely no idea where this is going. They're just going week-to-week and hoping for the best. AJ IS CRAZY


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Going to watch on Youtube after. Skip dem recapz :troll .


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

#fuckeverythingbutsandow

That's basically all I care about as far as this show is concerned. If Punk gets to unleash shit on the mic, then fine, but that's probably not likely.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Alright, Bryan. How will you carry the show this time? Because I don't trust ONE MOTHERFUCKER besides him on Raw to get it done.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Not watching tonight, gonna just watch on youtube or something, cant handle the recaps


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

watching almost solely for the GOAT


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

if they show another HHH/Lesnar highlight from Raw 1000 i'm turning it off instantly


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Punk, Bryan, AJ, and Sandow are the only ones keeping me from skipping RAW. Hopefully we dont git dem recapz dawg...


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

Gonna sit back and relax in my lazy boy chair tonight with my favorite snack and watch #MondayNightRecaps....Tout that bitch!







The part I hate the most is in the graphics for the wrestlers at the bottom is "facebook, youtube, twitter" symbols...stupid.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

#MillionsofRecaps #MoneyMakin'Touts


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Moaning Punk. Great.....


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



etta411 said:


> hey like ur sig but what you know about THE WEEKEND


That he's one of the best artists around?


----------



## True Heel (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

This show is going to suck if Brock Lesnar does not show up.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Where's the Lesnar Thread gone?


----------



## Hazaq (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



True Heel said:


> This show is going to suck if Brock Lesnar does not show up.


He is advertised, why wouldnt he show up?


----------



## deina_k (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

*Punk and AJ Twitter "war"*


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

^ They had sex before that convo, definitely.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Yes, definitely.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

^^ that was funny


----------



## True Heel (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



deina_k said:


> *Punk and AJ Twitter "war"*


Cool that was funny I liked that they could been an interesting couple with an love/hate relationship.


----------



## True Heel (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Hazaq said:


> He is advertised, why wouldnt he show up?


I did not know that awesome I have an reason to watch Raw now,just let Brock destroy HBK and sent that old loser packing.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Haha Punk & AJ on dat twitter flirtin'


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Not excited for Raw, I'll tune in for the opening segment and the main event like last week, and catch the rest on youtube tomorrow. Unless this thread blows up about something epic happening, then I'll watch


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Im not expected much tonight, I will watch it like I usually do but I have a feeling that once it has finished I will think to myself. I stayed up this late to watch that.

Plenty of recaps and not much progression with any story lines. And some padding out and treading water to get them through to Summerslam.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Im actually looking forward to tonight, that is if they actually fill the show with the resources that are available. 

Opening, 1 Hour Main Event and Main Event, Should consist of Punk/Cena/Show and Brock/Trips (and Michaels maybe?) 

the 2nd hour could use a Bryan/Jericho match which should be awesome, you could tie in Bryan/AJ/Kane segment before or after or a Ziggler/Jericho segment before or after.

Miz, Orton, Sheamus and Del Rio all could be separated to fill out the rest of the show really, its not that difficult to book 3 hours at the moment IMO. its when you take the Main Event away (Trips/Bock) and shuffle everyone up the card that the roster looks thin.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Lesnar/HHH or bust.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*










Triple Threat

For a long time now, John Cena has been locked in a bitter feud with the Big Show ever since Big Show helped John Laurinaitis beat Cena at Over the Limit. In recent weeks, Big Show and CM Punk have exchanged a few words about Punk's WWE Title reign. And of course, John Cena and CM Punk have been rivals on and off for over a year now. After John Cena and the Big Show wrestled to a no contest last week thanks to interference from CM Punk, the new Raw General Manager, AJ, announced that at Summerslam we'd see a triple threat match for the WWE Title: much to the dismay of the champion. Punk's behaviour and motivations has been called into question in recent weeks. What will the controversial superstar say or do next? And what affects will this have for his WWE Championship and his opponents? Find out on this week's Monday Night Raw.



Also on Raw


Who is crazier? Daniel Bryan or AJ? That is the question that everybody has been asking lately. AJ has been an emotional figure ever since Daniel Bryan broke up with her after Wrestlemania, while Bryan's madness has continued to grow to the point where he is now calling out actor Charlie Sheen. What could possibly be next for these two crazy characters? Last week on Raw, we saw that Randy Orton returned, defeating Heath Slater with ease. After delivering an RKO to Del Rio on SmackDown, could the Viper be on his way to the World Heavyweight Championship? Or will another superstar challenge Orton? Who will Heath Slater face this week? What's next for Triple H and Brock Lesnar? Make sure you watch three hours of Monday Night Raw.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

In my mind this is what should happen tonight






Where Megatron = Lesnar and Jazz = HBK


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Will not watch it tonight. I will catch up with it tomorrow


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Looking forward to watching the entire show in less than half an hour on Sky+ tomorrow morning.


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

last weeks raw was so shitty, i stopped watching half way. i haven't seen it still.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I'll watch RAW until they mention TOUT or show another Lesnar/HHH video package then Im watching Olympics


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

AJ is more untalented than Kelly Kelly.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



SteenIsGod said:


> AJ is more untalented than Kelly Kelly.


Don't you start we get enough of that from Kelly Kelly fan...


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



SteenIsGod said:


> AJ is more untalented than Kelly Kelly.











Damn lie


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I'll watch this trash in the morning. Probably take me 5 mins to watch it. 

Not interested in Punk's moaning. Not appealing to me. 

Only thing interested in is Brock/HHH/HBK.

Hang HBK, Brock. DO IT.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Hang HBK, Brock. DO IT.







Also, if Punk turns into a moaning/cowardly heel then fuck this... :cornette


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I hope AJ gets 30 seconds of screen time and she says absolutely nothing. I'd be fine with that if she absolutely has to be on TV. But for God's sake, no more stealing of Bryan's catchphrases to get her over. It just hurts Bryan more than anything, and makes AJ an annoying twat.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

If Big Show main events, we riot!


----------



## True Heel (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Anybody who hates AJ I agree she sucks I can't stand her,I also can't stand Raw right now it 100 % Sucks and that is the truth.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Looking forward to RAW. Last 3 weeks have ahd me very entertained for the most part. Will start watching at 9 on DVR so I can skip through the commercials as I watch.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



True Heel said:


> Anybody who hates AJ I agree she sucks I can't stand her,I also can't stand Raw right now *it 100 % Sucks* and that is the truth.


The fuck you been smoking?


----------



## h1453327 (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

only the most hardcore wrestling fan can stand the ammount of video packages and recaps the wwe showes on a 3 hour show.
the casuals must really be suffering. wonder how the wwe will handle tonight.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



> WWE Creative Humor ‏@WWECreative_ish
> Tonight is Shawn Michaels Appreciation Night; not to be confused with every single RAW during the mid 90s #RAWTonight


.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



h1453327 said:


> only the most hardcore wrestling fan can stand the ammount of video packages and recaps the wwe showes on a 3 hour show.
> the casuals must really be suffering. wonder how the wwe will handle tonight.


Uh, casual fans flip channels and only watch when something catches their attention.

Casual fans are why recaps and video packages exist.

"Hardcore" fans would watch Raw even if the show was a three hour close-up of Vince McMahon's face with spinning hypnotic spirals for eyes. Then they would get on the internet and complain about it.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*










rofl punks most recent tweet, the devil nears?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

If Punk comes out looking like that and starts complaining some more I'm going to :lmao so hard. What in the fuck?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

What the hell. I bet they're gonna reveal that Punk is Undertaker's illegitimate child and he was the one behind Nexus attacking him a couple years ago.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Punk said, "I warned you" on the tweet with the picture. Before he made tweets about "The Devil Exists" and that we should be careful. 

He was referencing this heel turn in the tweets and the above picture:


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmaolooks like a bad photoshop


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Punk warned us that he is a horny bastard. He's going to rape AJ live on Raw. You heard it here first people. Live Rape Celebration.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Starbuck said:


> Punk warned us that he is a horny bastard. He's going to rape AJ live on Raw. You heard it here first people. Live Rape Celebration.


So you're saying that CM Punk is unstoppable?


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Starbuck said:


> Punk warned us that he is a horny bastard. He's going to rape AJ live on Raw. You heard it here first people. Live Rape Celebration.


Then we can bring back King Booker's court! With AW on testomony!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Last week was a good start to weekly 3 hour Raws. Hopefully they can build more on that and flesh out the things that weren't so good (the recaps are obviously at the top of that list). But nice time for all the storylines and some nice lengthy matches work for me. I'm still only mildly interested in this situation with Punk, big part of that is due to who he's feuding with, though. I know he won't be back till January, but it really seems like this entire turn in Punk's character is tailor made to feud with The Rock. Even though it's been Cena stealing Punk's spotlight, WWE doesn't seem to want to acknowledge that. So whatever. D-Bry, Ziggler/Jericho and some potential Bork/HHH stuff are what's got me hooked for tonight.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

OMG lol that photo of CM Punk as a devil is so funny if he comes out on Raw dressed like that im gonna mark out


----------



## Nicain (May 23, 2011)

Wont be watching tonight. Cant handle aj at all. Was like punks momentum died once the Bryan feud turned into a love triangle, and now all Punks/Bryans storylines go through aj as gm? Yeah, no thanks.

Sent from my DROIDX using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Shawn Michaels appreciation night? Are WWE even advertising this?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Well, I'd love to see what Punk has in store for us. Other than that, the HBK part is gonna be interesting as he will sure as hell help to make the Lesnar-Hunter feud much better. And ah, how can one forget Daniel Bryan! That man has been damn entertaining as well. And instead of 100s of recaps, I'd love to see someone like Jinder Mahal or Tyson Kidd get some TV time.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Bullydully said:


> Shawn Michaels appreciation night? Are WWE even advertising this?


Nah, it's going to be off the camera.


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

HHH vs brock feud is the only thing worth watching tonight.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Probably going to watch this show in 30 minutes. Hopefully the Lesnar/HBK/Heyman/HHH segment is good, and maybe some Orton/Show/Jericho. Other than that, completely dead and cold. 

The Brock/HHH match desperately needs big hype as it's the only difference maker. It's pretty sad that they ruined it so much that they need HBK to spark interest. It's still Lesnar but Dana is probably laughing at the pitiful presentation WWE/Vince did with him this year.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Jim Ross has high hopes for tonights show saying Summerslam is the focus. Lets hope he just isn't saying that to big it up and it's actually true.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Starbuck said:


> If Punk comes out looking like that and starts complaining some more I'm going to :lmao so hard. What in the fuck?


Just pictured it in my mind. :lmao After that, I'd have Cena come out dressed like an angel with a harp and start singing hymns to Punk. Then out comes Show with a WTF is this shit look on his face and just goes "man, fuck this" and goes back to the backstage area, whilst Cena and Punk continue arguing.

BEST RAW MOMENT EVER.

In all seriousness, looking forward to Punk and Bryan as usual, Ziggler-Jericho feud, whatever Sandow does, Lesnar likely beating the shit out of Michaels, and whatever else they throw at us. Just hope it's good stuff lol.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Rock316AE said:


> It's still Lesnar but Dana is probably laughing at the pitiful presentation WWE/Vince did with him this year.


I swear Vince has gone completely delusional for these Cena "moments". It is crazy.

I'm only looking forward to them possibly saving Punk from the shitty delusional coward heel route, and HHH/Lesnar. Don't know if I will watch live at all yet.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Lesnar needs to destroy someone and be made to look strong tonight.


----------



## harlemheat (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=403952556327839&set=a.182678295121934.46735.180457552010675&type=1&theater








hmmmm..


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*










:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Yankees4Life (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

MY RAW PREVIEW ! http://a-listsports.blogspot.com/2012/08/8-6-raw-preview-pee-hours-or-three-hours.html


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I just want to see a heel win a feud once. Once. I don't care who, fuckin' Jinder Mahal for all I care, just please, let a fucking heel go over clean once. This Punk shit is annoying because in the off chance that he does become a heel, he'll become a whiny fucktard that will get annoying in two weeks. What happened to the big summer angle that WWE had planned? It was supposed to be on Raw 1000. This Punk GTSing the Rock is supposed to be it, but it seems like it isn't gonna go anywhere. Bryan is the only interesting thing to me right now.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



NathWFC said:


> Lesnar needs to destroy someone and be made to look strong tonight.


Well looks like he did destroy someone, just not on screen :lmao


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

FACK NO BORK LASER TONIT!  I hope it's just a rumor though.

If Vince is really pissed at Ryback, I guess tonight's Raw is gonna be a treat for the Mahalians!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Story is completely fake. He'll probably be there.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



> - CM Punk and Raw GM AJ Lee were playing up the Raw GM angle on Twitter last night.
> 
> AJ Lee: “I realize I am a human doodle. Please don’t leave banana peels on any surface I will be walking on.”
> CM Punk: “you’re a human poodle!?”
> ...


Punk wasn't allowed to feud with ACE, so AJ will have to do.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Brye said:


> Story is completely fake. He'll probably be there.


_BREAKING: Brock Lesnar involved in physical altercation with Triple H!_


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



> Lee: “Ummm. Go to bed. You’re going to need all your energy for tomorrow.”
> 
> Lee: “Oh, I know a lot about you. See you tomorrow champ.”


Live sex celebration? :jordan


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

What's the story with Lesnar?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



> Despite reports, it appears as though Brock Lesnar will still be featured on Raw tonight. Unknown if he'll be there in person or not.





> HBK WILL be on Raw.He was present last week as well,but didn't appear,as he was only there to get word on what'll happen tonight.





> Undertaker is backstage at Raw today.Word going around is that he's there with his wife,visiting,and receiving congratulations on the baby.





> An idea rumored for Raw was to mock the Canada-USA womens soccer game. One WWE referee is part Norwegian(same nationality as ref for soccer)..the plan was for them to ref a match with Christian and Jericho vs two Americans,with the Americans winning due to a bad call from the ref


^lol, if that actually happens!



> With the Bryan-Sheen feud happening.WWE is wanting to make Bryan seem more "unstable"so he can be on the same level of "instability"as Sheen





> As seen on twitter,a feud will be happening between AJ-Punk.Both pitched ideas to WWE,as both feel like their on screen chemistry is great.





> With no 7/11 promotion for Summerslam like in years past,other companies have been trying to work a deal with WWE,but WWEs price is too high


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Almost positive that the "Devil" makeup is for the HIAC pay per view poster.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Carcass said:


> Live sex celebration? :jordan


When Punk retains @summerSLAM. (Y)


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Oh lord, I hope Bryan's insanity is pure gold. :lol


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



> As seen on twitter,a feud will be happening between AJ-Punk.Both pitched ideas to WWE,as both feel like their on screen chemistry is great.


I bet their off screen chemistry is pretty good as well, if you know what I'm saying.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Alex said:


> I bet their off screen chemistry is pretty good as well, if you know what I'm saying.


Yeah, I hear they spot each other at the gym unk


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Alex said:


> I bet their off screen chemistry is pretty good as well, if you know what I'm saying.


lol, so maybe CM Punk knows "where's trent" (since supposedly AJ-Trent were dating or something?)


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



dxbender said:


> lol, so maybe CM Punk knows "where's trent" (since supposedly AJ-Trent were dating or something?)


CM Punk probably destroyed Trent, he is the devil after all.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Alex said:


> CM Punk probably destroyed Trent, he is the devil after all.


I never thought I would see Mr House commenting on WWE Raw. I must be high :krs


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



RickeyP said:


> I never thought I would see Mr House commenting on WWE Raw. I must be high :krs


Haha, yes. I would appreciate it if you were to read my posts in Mr House's voice, it would authenticate the experience that much more.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Alex said:


> Haha, yes. I would appreciate it if you were to read my posts in Mr House's voice, it would authenticate the experience that much more.


I genuinely did when I saw you. You are psychic you must be real.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



RickeyP said:


> I genuinely did when I saw you. You are psychic you must be real.


Thank you very much, your participation is very much appreciated. Whilst I'm not busy protecting my grand empire in the middle of the Mojave Desert, I enjoy watching Professional Wrestling as time seems to progress at a much faster rate. That being said, I don't have high hopes for RAW tonight but I will be watching regardless. I'm just terribly afraid of 3 hours of recaps, which I foresee the show will inevitably turn into.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Alex said:


> Thank you very much, your participation is very much appreciated. Whilst I'm not busy protecting my grand empire in the middle of the Mojave Desert, I enjoy watching Professional Wrestling as time seems to progress at a much faster rate. That being said, I don't have high hopes for RAW tonight but I will be watching regardless. I'm just terribly afraid of 3 hours of recaps, which I foresee the show will inevitably turn into.


Lol imma rep you.

HBK better be on tv, and Lesnar better be in the building or else I ain't watching.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



RickeyP said:


> Lol imma rep you.
> 
> HBK better be on tv, and Lesnar better be in the building or else I ain't watching.


WWE just sent out on their mobile alerts that HBK will be there live and Lesnar and Triple H are in the building as well...


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



killacamt said:


> WWE just sent out on their mobile alerts that HBK will be there live and Lesnar and Triple H are in the building as well...


Sweet so Ryback wasn't killed by Lesnar. Hopefully there is a recap on that; if it's true


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

45 minutes, you know what that means! 

Only 3 more scripts to go through until tonight's show is complete!


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Just got a Text from WWE that HBK will indeed appear on TV tonight (Even though appreciation night is just for live crowd), also Lesnar & HHH reconfirmed.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I can't wait for three hours of touture!


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I want Sandow on raw tonight.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I actually like RAW starting an hour earlier. Less time I have to wait on Monday for the show to start.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Walk-In said:


> I actually like RAW starting an hour earlier. Less time I have to wait on Monday for the show to start.


Agreed, love the 8pm start time. If only the show ended at 10.

I do enjoy being able to watch an hour of Batman: The Animated Series on The Hub going straight into Raw. I can certainly get used to this.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Punk should drop a Pipebomb tonight.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Thank god they're moving AJ away from Bryan. Even Sheen is better than AJ. Good to see AJ paired with Punk, now I can skip them both at the same time.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Did Lesnar and Ryback get in a fight?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Did Lesnar and Ryback get in a fight?


no some idiot felt like being cool


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

This place never disappoints, months of everyone bitching they want heel Punk back and now he's just starting to turn heel and everyone is bitching about him already. This forum is as predictable as WWE booking.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



ShaggyK said:


> This place never disappoints, months of everyone bitching they want heel Punk back and now he's just starting to turn heel and everyone is bitching about him already. This forum is as predictable as WWE booking.


there's a difference between a good heel and a whiny bitch heel. almost every heel that the wwe currently has is a whiny bitch heel.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Bork pls


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Let's see how tonight's episode goes.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

So is Brock Lesnar appearing tonight? The info for Raw on my cable makes it sound like he will be there live.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Let's see if they can keep the streak of good shows going.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Wsupden said:


> no some idiot felt like being cool


Sorry, but could you elaborate on this?


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I Hope Punk does a Shoot Tonight and i would love to see Stephanies Fine Ass on Tonight


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> Agreed, love the 8pm start time. If only the show ended at 10.


Or even 9:30 P.M. EST. I agree with Vince that an hour & a half seems like the right length for a good wrestling TV show. Just dramatically cut back on the replays & stuff, get to the meat & potatoes, cut out the comedy & pointless stuff & they would be on a roll. 

Of course, they have twice that time, so it gets filled with all the stuff I wish was cut-out! What can ya do? Heh.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

WWE does need to have one psychotic heel. That's why they need to turn Orton back to his cold blooded 2009 heel role.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Wsupden said:


> there's a difference between a good heel and a whiny bitch heel. almost every heel that the wwe currently has is a whiny bitch heel.


I agree with this.

But, people probably would be bitching even if Punk was a "good" heel. It's just the way things are with this forum (and the internet in general, tbh)



Charmqn said:


> WWE does need to have one psychotic heel. That's why they need to turn Orton back to his cold blooded 2009 heel role.


Well, they do kind of have a psycho heel waiting in the wings. Just a matter of when they debut him.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

cm punk to open the show with a pipebomb


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Charmqn said:


> WWE does need to have one psychotic heel. That's why they need to turn Orton back to his cold blooded 2009 heel role.



IMO Orton is too over to get legitimate top heel heat anymore, only way I see that happening is him attacking Cena or Rey or something like that.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Walk-In said:


> Or even 9:30 P.M. EST. I agree with Vince that an hour & a half seems like the right length for a good wrestling TV show. Just dramatically cut back on the replays & stuff, get to the meat & potatoes, cut out the comedy & pointless stuff & they would be on a roll.
> 
> Of course, they have twice that time, so it gets filled with all the stuff I wish was cut-out! What can ya do? Heh.


90 minutes per show is the stuff dreams are made of. If only...


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I Have a feeling that RAW is gonna suck Donkey Dick Tonight


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Punk should really be the heel with attitude, snappy remarks and he should try to expose faces weaknesses using psychology. And have good booking with good wins. But sadly, WWE cant think of that.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Just one minute.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



andersonasshole900 said:


> Just one minute.


Till Recap and Adverts galore!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

HERE WE GO


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Punk wanting the main title to be the focus is far from a 'unique outlook'.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

welp lets see what happens tonight


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Here we go!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

why do I get the feeling this will be like an old episode of WCW Nitro??


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

So what are the odds that Lesnar destroys HBK tonight?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Recap time!


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

OH MY GOD, A RECAP TO OPEN UP RAW?![/bitchandmoan]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

1 recap down. 100 more to go.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Recap count - 1


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

i fuckin hate when the ref counts to like 9 and cena just runs in the ring and lays motionless. it's so unbelievable.


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

The Show will end with Lesnar giving an F5 to HBK


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Damn, there wasn't enough time for me to post "Here we go"


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Incase you guys missed it! A recap!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



killacamt said:


> why do I get the feeling this will be like an old episode of WCW Nitro??


Like...mid 90's Nitro? Late 90's Nitro?

Still elated at no more Nickelback.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

The super dramatic music makes me laugh.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Oh the heel causes a draw so he doesn't have to face anybody but it blows up in his face because he's in a three way. 

Like that's NEVER happened before.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Ew this is the intro - NOOOOOOO!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Well they got rid of Nickleback. Poor choice, this song sucks so bad.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



TJTheGr81 said:


> Like...mid 90's Nitro? Late 90's Nitro?


2000's Nitro


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Thank god for no more Nickelback. Canadian disgraces.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Great new intro.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

[email protected] this intro.

Also, Cult signing in, expect hijinks and sharks being jumped.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

That intro wasn't there last week?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Is that the permanent theme song?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

SICK new opening package! Love it!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Honestly don't like the new Raw opening theme at all


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I'm upset, I just played in the final 5 of a national tournament qualifier in Poker. I get Ace and 6 diamonds, 2 diamonds on the flop, 1 player with an all in so had to go all in then the chip leader went all in. Chip leader wins with a pair of 10's.

Raw had better cheer me up.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Nice new opening and no sign of Kelly Kelly which adds more fuel to her leaving :troll


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

This intro is awful!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Well, we're doing better than last week already....the stage hasn't caught fire yet.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I really hated Nickleback but this is hardly a step up... ugh


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Oh Shit. Sheamus is headed for a super push. He ended the intro to Raw, it wasnt Cena. shocking


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I can appreciate that intro though


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Lesnar will attack HBK obviously.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I was wondering when they were going to show the new opening video to the show... Shame that the song is underwhelming...


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

AJ's lookin' hot!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Her ass looks great in those paints.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

They were long overdue for a new opening theme.

AJ <3


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Oh we're off to a GREAT start...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

LIGHT IT UP
LIGHT IT UP
LIGHT IT UP
LIGHT IT UP
LIGHT IT UP
LIGHT IT UP
LIGHT IT UP
LIGHT IT UP

/my suicide note


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Guess we missed that intro last week because of the cold opening. I'm pretty indifferent to it.

Go away, little girl.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Hey look! It's A.J's suddenly changed new normal character.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

gonna see a little of raw


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Ugh this new theme for raw sucks.


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Dammn AJ Looking Fine


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

amazing that they could find a theme song worse than the nickelback song


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Oh christ that sounds horrible.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

This bitch :lmao


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Hooray for completely random matches!!!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

AJ covered in white...:mark:


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Can't wait for Orton to carry Show to an average match.

#Winning


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Cena/Bryan - oh shit.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

IWC on Nickleback opening: "MAN THIS SUCK! WWE SHOULD CHANGE IT!"

IWC on new opening: "MAN THIS SUCKS! THE OLD ONE WAS BETTER!"

fpalm


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Cena/Bryan is PPV main event potential.

Here's Punk!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

PUNK :mark:


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I must say, I am very excited for Bryan vs. Cena.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Bout damn time.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Big Show vs. Orton? Meh
Daniel Bryan vs. Cena? YES!


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

cena v bryan should be good


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

nice triple h facial hair


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Daniel Bryan vs John Cena
Orton vs Big Show

These are fucking random.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Can we get a recap on what AJ said. I forget the matches.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Oh shucks, Punk isn't going back to his old Nexus hairstyle? He's not using "The Fire Burns" either? What's the point of turning him heel then?!

:side:


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Data base error for me already.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

:lmao at the four guys dressed as referee's at the front


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Why is she dressed like the host of Fantasy Island?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Punk has that Triple H beard from 2005 going.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

If Punk says he's sorry because he should have kicked her ass, and then gives her the GTS, it will be segment of the year.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Dat suck up.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

So much for all those nobs who were creaming over "Punks new haircut!"


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



NikkiSixx said:


> I must say, I am very excited for Bryan vs. Cena.


(Y)


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Is that El Generico in the second row? :lmao


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

[email protected] getting the WHAT treatment. 

Orton/Show, Cena/Bryan? Interesting.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I can't be the only one who zones out when AJ is on screen? I really don't care about her.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Dem shades of gray


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Punk's beard is uneven...


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Ha. He is definitely a heel now.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



psx71 said:


> IWC on Nickleback opening: "MAN THIS SUCK! WWE SHOULD CHANGE IT!"
> 
> IWC on new opening: "MAN THIS SUCKS! THE OLD ONE WAS BETTER!"
> 
> fpalm


I liked the old Nickelback theme.

New opening video package is great. Shame about the music that goes with it.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

wow, people actually wanna see big show in the title picture?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Well fuck!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

the power suit took away all her crazy


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I remember when a diva/woman GM would get their ass beat for talking to any wrestler like that.

As horrible as that is, it is still funny.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

*I LOVE the boos.*


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

punks boring


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Did he just do a Hogan pose?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I lol at Punk kissing up to AJ

LOL HERE COMES SUPERMAN


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

San Antonio: You're doing it wrong.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

This crowd is fucking HOT.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

And this is where the segment goes bad...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> Why is she dressed like the host of Fantasy Island?


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Heel Punk sucha whiny bitch. Glad he is getting the WHAT treatment.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Cena looks like a fool in that gear.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Punk is a heel now, rather than a tweener. All doubting should be over.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



EuropaEndlos said:


> Punk's beard is uneven...


Oh thank god, I thought I was going crazy. Glad someone else can confirm this as well.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



RickeyP said:


> So much for all those nobs who were creaming over "Punks new haircut!"


I was about to post the samething


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

First time I have ever thought it but thank fuck Cena came out as Punk was bombing hard


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Here comes Cena is attempting to own Punk with words of vocabulary.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

There are far too many grown men chanting for Cena.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Forum is a bit quieter tonight.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

"You're going to stick it to the guy that everybody likes!"

*Crowd Boos*

:lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

"You go out and you earn respect" 

Says the guy who main events over the WWE Champ just because of who he is.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Man, it's really dead over here tonight. What gives?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Homes.
Cena is hood.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Lack of Boos for Cena? Looks like Rock and Lesnar put him over lol


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Cena just called Punk holmes. -.-


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

i dig aj as gm...i also dig cm punk as heel...enjoy this better..i just wish cena would turn heel already damnit lol


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Fuck off Cena you twat.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

if you really want to make Punk heel..don't put him against Cena...

by the way..AJ in the pantsuit..hotness


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Yep AJ on that Cena Dick.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Amber B said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Wow..did he really just do that?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Cena is going to tap that tonight


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

lol so the GM just met the top star in the WWE of the last decade. she's really qualified.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Nice pick up line, John.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

ON a side note...i kinda hope for a face turn for Daniel Bryan lol


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Oh god I'm really really getting tired of Cena's promos now for fuck sake we get it "you fight for respect" because some of us don't like you like we're supposed too


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

You SMELL great?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Database errors out the ass. I'm working on it. Cena is so lame.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

omdays I can literally smell the cheese.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

"Everybody knows you can't give an AA to the Big Show" 

Except that he's done it like a zillion times.


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

ugh.....yep....they are ruining cm punk like nobody's business.....fuck you vince, fuck you hard


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Are the REALLY building it up that Cena cannot AA the Big Show? He does it every single fight, hell they did it at No Way Out.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

LOL

Cena AA'ed Show more times then anyone :lmao


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

A whole year or so since the infamous "pipe bomb" and the summer of Punk.

Zero progress. Same exact angle.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I love when Punk references Gray's Sports Almanac!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Oh fucking end this goddamn shit already.
Hell.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

miami gators?


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

miami gators?

is cena fucking retarded?


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

The Miami Gators? Who the fuck?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Sweet, its the Big Show.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I like this promo


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

The buzzkill


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Punk's going to definitely retain at SS

*So 2 heels at Summerslam lol


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Amber B said:


> Homes.
> Cena is hood.












sup homes


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Oh Punk you and you're back to the future references.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

God DAMN does this opening segment suck...


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

lol at punk's reaction to Big Show.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I _was_ enjoying this promo...


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Bryan/Cena better get the time Sheamus/Bryan got last week and without any bullshit stipulations, if so we'll be in for something special.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Aj showing them who is boss


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

:lmao :lmao :lmao 

aj didn't even let big show get a word in


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

And unless there is something in the background... this Punk heel turn is already off the walls. Big fucking surprise. WWE can't book shit.


----------



## True Heel (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

well done AJ this is boring thank god stop it.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

LOL Miami Gators. Anyone think Punk starting to sound like The Miz when he was champion.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

The plane. The plane!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Wow, I really do despise AJ as general manager. Absolute horse shit.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

AJ screaming "Stop it, stop it". The fuck did she see my dream last night?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

FOLKS...3 hours = Long ass promos!!! LOL remember the Triple H long ass promos


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Its Kane.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Love how the crowd died when Show came out.

Don't worry though, Big Show is very young and raw talent. His mic skills are good, just give him about 30-45 minutes on the mic a night and we should get 5.0s every week.

Oh wait.
:bron


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



psx71 said:


> LOL
> 
> Cena AA'ed Show more times then anyone :lmao


Well considering no one else uses the AA, that makes sense.

:troll


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Hello Big Show, welcome to Fantasy Island!


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

She looks so good in those white pants...


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Just when things couldn't get worse, we get fatass.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

This segment is dragging so much. It's like they prolonged every segment by 15 minutes each fpalm


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

lol as if a 13 year old midget can stop a 7 foot monster and this roid freak from jumping Punk.

also that punk/aj exchange was AWFUL.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Inb4 Kane wins.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

fuck, rey mysterio?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

HBK chant!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I don't want to see any of these matches.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

lol at those three choices. All weak choices. Like Punk is suppose to be scared.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Mysterio to job to punk.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

#CMPUNKALL


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

So bad, from worse to absolute shit.

And the GM is fucking skipping.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Judging by Crowd Response, Rey is gonna face Punk.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

FUUUUUUU where's the option to vote for HBK


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

PUNK CANT MAIN EVENT LOLOLOL


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Punk vs Rey, or Kane, or the Miz..

LOL WTF


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

AJ just burried Big Show


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Obviously Mysterio wins here...


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Paying attention to fifteen minutes of talking at the start of a marathon three hours Raw is too much for my easily distracted mind. Get on with a match or something already...





psx71 said:


> Man, it's really dead over here tonight. What gives?


Only speaking for myself - Database errors. I can barely see the forum.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

If Kane wins this I call fix


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

So Punk's not in the main event again, and is instead in the first match.

Please tell me this is going somewhere.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

This twitter obsession is rather sad, still anyone who votes fucking Miz over Mysterio needs a slap.

Kane wouldn't be great either but at least he and Punk seem to have solid chemistry dating back to their ECW days.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



TripleG said:


> "Everybody knows you can't give an AA to the Big Show"
> 
> Except that he's done it like a zillion times.


Don't forget, "Big Show seems unstoppable lately". Except that he can't seem to win a match.

Also, the champ wrestles 20 minutes in on a 3 hour show??


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

if I had to guess..Kane..so he can continue to impress AJ


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

AJ sounds like a teenage girl


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Great 3 lame choices....thanks for nothing AJ lol 
I like how CM Punks heel antics are coming out rather "fake" lol


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Cena is not strong enough to lift the big show? There's goes wwe acting like if were supposed to forget the shit load amount of time cena has aa big show.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

So Punk, the WWE Champion who should be in the main event, wrestles next? Tough to go anywhere when Cena is always the last match... 

Man fuck Cena!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

"He's been almost unstoppable" 

Except for the fact that Big Show has won almost no match since No Way Out.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

LOL AJ skipping out.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Wow. A.J is so annoying.


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Kabraxal said:


> And unless there is something in the background... this Punk heel turn is already off the walls. Big fucking surprise. WWE can't book shit.


seriously, what the fuck is this shit?, Punk looked so freaking weak there in the mic is unbelievable


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

AJ is absolutely horrible.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

AJ really needs to go back to NXT or something.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

AJ handled herself pretty well with all that talent around her.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Want's to be in the main-event

Get's put in opening match 

:kobe


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

God must they keep saying her full name now? Okay we get it she has a last name now no need to say it every damn time shes on screen just say its AJ. " its AJ Lee everyone! AJ Lee just booked an awesome match! AJ Lee everyone!


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Fuck off with twitter


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

#punkhbk


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Oh dear, what fucking crap choices. And if they start doing this fucking shit where the fans vote on matches every week I may just finally give up on this bollocks.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

So basically this Heel Punk is basically just like the other generic heels that think they're cooler then they are, want respect and are super cocky.

Great..

Welp, I guess the WWE gets Cena cheered after all.

It's San Antonio, of course this'll be Rey. So fucking dumb.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Those choices SUCK!


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Punk got dicked out of main event again. Bet its Cena. Fuck you John 11 time WWE champ


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

What a difference a year makes.....


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Looks like the Miz.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Please let it be Rey. Punk and Rey have tremendous chemistry.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Smarks want Punk in the main event.

Vince puts Punk in curtain jerker.


Makes sense...bleh this doesn't even deserve my sarcasm. What a fucking terrible opening segment.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

lmao at this cheap way to "trend worldwide"

wwe sure loves the internet for a company that hates the internet


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Recaps!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Does this mean MIZ is face? lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

#PunkBryan


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Like it how the fans chanting HBK through that segment lol main event WWE so poo right now


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

This is BS. I don't understand why Punk is letting them bury him in this way. After last summer I thought he'd never have to go through this shit again.


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Is the promo from hell over yet?


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

How long until raw start?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Voting Punk/Miz since they likely don't expect him to win.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Amber B said:


> So bad, from worse to absolute shit.
> 
> And the GM is fucking skipping.


:lol

Somebody, somewhere thought this would make great entertainment for wrestling fans. Scary thought.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Poor opening segment.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Building up Cena AAing Show. Despite the fact he did it at NWO? Lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Oh shit I touted my Tweeter vote...Should I just facebook Message WWE my error or should I just create a tumblr blog....

Social Media. Fuck.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Can RAW for once start with a match instead of a long boring segment where they yap about facing each other?

...and they may as well start playing Kane's music to face Punk


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Yo punk I heard you like to main event so we put you in the first match of night and put John Cena in the main event


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Wow. What the fuck am I watching? 

This company is dead. So, so sad. Congrats Vince. You finally did it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I don't really like the way WWE is booking Punk as heel. I mean the typical "chicken shit heel run" is really not the best way to utilize Punk..


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

IM DONE.

gonna play some games


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I like heel Punk ... he's entertaining ... maybe I need my head examined x)


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



TheBkMogul said:


> AJ handled herself pretty well with all that talent around her.


OH MY GODDDDD NO IT WAS THE WORST THING EVARRRR!!111111


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Bryan vs. Lesnar is my current dream match. Just putting it out there.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

AJ should stop the skipping and start c-walking around the ring.










i guess i'll have to wait until JTG is the GM


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

u guys just mad punk ain't main eventing

AJ > Punk


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Rey for sure.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Really hate what they've done with punk. I'd rather have baby face corny punk than this.
Idk how long I can watch tonight. This crap is terrible.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Let be Rey. I want Kane to interupt Cena vs Bryan match.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

So Hogan's idea of making TNA more interactive turns out to be copied by Vince. That is a sad day for all.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Can't believe they have punk doing this. He'll probably won't beat whoever clean. Guaranteed roll up tight pull pin, or rope hold.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

he's not a full blown heel yet. he's gonna do something that'll make him totally turn, it just depends whether it's gonna be complete shit or boring.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

haha whatever guys AJ is a great GM


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

So this voting thing they are doing every week. Is it going to be one super obvious pick and super inferior options every week?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

i just want to see lesnar/hbk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I still think three hours is too long. I can't believe i'm saying this but WWE is starting to really suck lately as compared to TNA...again i'm a WWE mark, but really they've been sucking lately..and TNA has been impressing me with their angles and character development (except for claire lol)


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Korvin said:


> Can RAW for once start with a match instead of a long boring segment where they yap about facing each other?
> 
> ...and they may as well start playing Kane's music to face Punk


The last time I recall Raw starting with a match, Mysterio won the WWE Title, just to lose it to Cena 90 minutes later.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I'm not liking the direction Punk is taking...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



x78 said:


> This is BS. I don't understand why Punk is letting them bury him in this way. After last summer I thought he'd never have to go through this shit again.


He gets his own tour bus. It evens itself out, apparently.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Does anyone noticed when AJ was wrestling she was called AJ. Now that she is GM they are calling her AJ Lee.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Anyone else ever notice AJ's Adam's Apple?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

also dont understand the aj hate, shes doing a good job


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Thank God, it'll actually be a good bout.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Punk vs Rey


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Oh boy here comes Rey


----------



## True Heel (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

AJ skipping makes her look like an 12 year old girl and that is me off for the night.
3 hour Raw deathbed of pro wrestling.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Good stuff.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

was there ever any doubt that mysterio wasnt going to win....zzzzzzz


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

This is gonna be a great match. Hopefully it'll get about 15 minutes.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

what a shocker it was Rey


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Eh. I tried. Punk/Rey should be solid anyway.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

like it would be anyone else but Rey with those choices...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Rey Mysterio huh...very obvious win lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

So are they going to mention the ostriches or what?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

gee, didn't see this one coming.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

OH MY GOD WORST MATCH EVARRRRRR


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Whoa they chose the super face choice to go against the now heel Punk.

Shock. Surprise. Etc.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

DAMN REY MYSTERIO. AJ REALLY PUNISHED PUNK WITH THIS FUCKING MIDGET.


also @ the AJpologists she clearly stumbled over her words and had a bunch of awkward pauses in the exchange w/ Punk towards the end of the promo. it was Morrison level.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Let the ostriches loose :mark:


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Where are the ostriches, Rey?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Can someone kill Lawler?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

So in other words, 5 people voted for Mysterio, 2 for Kane, and 1 for Miz

Got it.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Human Nature said:


> Really hate what they've done with punk. I'd rather have baby face corny punk than this.
> Idk how long I can watch tonight. This crap is terrible.


I've considered turning off already. Punk was pretty much the only likeable face on the show, and now he's being made to look like shit so Cena can get the rub yet again. It's just so unnatural and TBH insulting for Punk to be suddenly acting this way given that he's been a fighting champion for pretty much the past year. I feel like my intelligence was insulted in that opening segment.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

WHERES THE OSTRICHES


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Disturbing lack of ostriches.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

i can't believe people still care about this fat little mexican


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

AJ Lee's ass looked incredible in those white pants, I won't even try to front.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

So Rey is a Smackdown star now?


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Where are Reys birds?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



TripleG said:


> So this voting thing they are doing every week. Is it going to be one super obvious pick and super inferior options every week?


Who do you want to see face John Cena for the WWE title in his first defense?

a) Randy Orton
b) 'Jumping' Jeff Farmer
c) Repo Man

Vote now!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

ooo, i weigh the same as rey.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Best-In-The-World said:


> I'm not liking the direction Punk is taking...


Me neither..this heel run is not looking as great as i imagined....as a matter of fact i don't like it so far...but i'll wait and see what happens lol


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

AJ is awful.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Y2JFAN811 said:


> i can't believe people still care about this fat little mexican


He's one of the best performners on the roster.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

ah WWE and there selective memory..remember they had a rivarly..

and that Mila sig is the best thing ever..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Is it just me or are they making Rey's entrance longer to pad for time?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Yeah, Rey's a great role model for kids, Lawler fpalm

Why has he been away so long again?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

this match should get good time, and they have great chemistry


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

"This young man" Isn't Rey pushing 40 :hmm:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Should be a solid match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

No ones ever been as popular as Rey King? Hogan, The Rock, Austin, Triple H, etc just saying. God King is a fuckign retard.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Mysterio getting his STING on.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

"I don't know if there's ever been anyone as popular as this young man."
How the fuck can Lawler say these things every week? :lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

meh....ive basically stopped expecting anything grand from Raw. Whatever happens happens. None of us can control it, this whole show is really rapidly going down the shitter


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Even as heel, still cheered.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

any time they have a "let the fans vote" you know its completely bogus (1 obvious choice and 2 jobbers) and they already have the intended match booked.. its and a way to get more hits on their website or more WWE mentions on twitter, they dont give two shits about what the fans want.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Calling it right now, Charlie Sheen is going to interrupt and cost Bryan the match somehow :lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Rey got a little belly there...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Damn, maybe the OSTRICHES can still come out to help Rey for the win~!!!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I don't give a flying fuck about this random match.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



tommo010 said:


> "This young man" Isn't Rey pushing 40 :hmm:


40 is young for a 300 year old.


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Rey Rey ...


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Thank You AJ froms topping Big Show from opening his mouth.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

lawler shut the fuck up

he really is the worst


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Sources report Rey is going to turn heel tonight by having ostriches run to the ring and beat down on Punk or on Cena making Rey the top heel in the company


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

LOL King got dat Alzheimers


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

My question to you Lawler: Based on what he's done since he's been champion, how has Punk not earned respect?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Why does King keep saying that line about the championship? It sounds so stupid.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

After summerslam.

"vote now who should be number 1 contender for Sheamus's world heavyweight championsship, #JinderMahal #RandyOrton or #CurtHawkins"


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Lawler is...ugh. And no Booker T on PPVs any more I'm almost dreading SummerSlam.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

calling interference from somebody to cost someone the match


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

"It just seems that his attitude is getting funky if you ask me."

Why is Lawler still employed?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Lawler not knowing what he is talking about.

Am I surprised? Nope.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

In all of the directions they could've went with CM Punk they chose the most obvious and boring route.

Gughghghhg


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

oh and, this crowd is fucking terrible.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I'm happy with Rey/Punk, but I'd be even happier if this were as super special jousting on ostrich mounts match.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

someone should make a youtube video with all the cringe worthy, over the top, corny face shit lawler says intermixed with his classic heel material


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



HEISENBERG said:


> also dont understand the aj hate, shes doing a good job


I've noticed that people on here seem to hate any diva that's on screen a lot


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



PacoAwesome said:


> Rey got a little belly there...


Why do you think he started wearing shirts with his attire? Thats always a sign that their embarrassed of their stomach.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Dark_Link said:


> I don't give a flying fuck about this random match.


I see what you did there. #Birds


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

So Punk has been champion for 260 days, but he still has to earn respect. WTF?


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I guess the WWE still hasn't gotten the memo that no one gives a shit about a match if the outcome is of no consequence.

PUNK VERSUS REY! SHOULD BE A GOOD ONE! THIS MATCH HAS SO MUCH RIDING ON IT!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

:mark:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

still cheered as a heel


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Amazing_Cult said:


> Lawler not knowing what he is talking about.
> 
> Am I surprised? Nope.


I'm certain Lawler also doesn't know where he is.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Lawler seriously needs to fuck off, he is an absolute pile of embarrassing, cringe-worthy horse shit.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

amazing how vince keeps lawler around and no one likes him

but they have to move on from JR and deal with the awfulness that is Mitchell Cole.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

"You have to earn that respect" 9-month WWE Champion reign -.-


Kill Lawler, kill it before it lays eggs!!!


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Wait what? Booker T isn't going to do PPVs anymore?

Who allowed this blasphemy?


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Amber B said:


> "I don't know if there's ever been anyone as popular as this young man."
> How the fuck can Lawler say these things every week? :lmao


It's driving me crazy how Lawler keep saying that the title deserves respect, but not the man wearing it. That's just complete and utter garbage that makes no sense whatsoever.

And now he's just said that the champion needs to earn respect. Punk has one of the longest title reigns for decades, FFS. fpalm


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

"Let the OSTRICHES hit the floor~~!!!!!"

lol

Yeah i agree...this heel run is rather lame by Punk....not complaining..just a bit down about it..i was hoping it would not be a typical chicken shit heel....


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

At least some CM Punk chants... Those fans that are sick of crap are still out there! 

Fuck the women and children though! And the non smarks! (Y)


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Seriously, why the fuck is Lawler still at the table? Fucking horrible.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Yeah this long reign is apart of his contract.

I don't get the "Punk, you've changed. Think about the children!" storyline they're doing. I guess him being a dick, kayfabe wise, since 2009 and being a dick to HHH unnecessarily last year at the height of his popularity never happened.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

please Vince, get dying already. and linda too. fuck her.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

interference by ostriches


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



parry316 said:


> I've noticed that people on here seem to hate any diva that's on screen a lot


AJ hate is the thing right now. It'll die down eventually, and everyone will hate something else. With all people saying they don't want Punk to be a whiny heel, you can guess what the something else might be.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

WE GOTTA RESPECT THE CHAMPIONSHIP BUT NOT THE CHAMPION. HECK LETS JUST PUT IT IN THE MIDDLE OF THE RING FOR 3 HOURS THEN. #LawlerLogic


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I wish the people that say "worst segment everrr I'm gonna quit watching now end of WWE" after EVERY segment would actually do it already. Debby downers like a mofo. Oh and match will end in a dq after the ostriches make the save with Mysterio in the Anaconda Vice. Calling it!


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



BoJaNNNNN said:


> "You have to earn that respect" 9-month WWE Champion reign -.-
> 
> 
> Kill Lawler, kill it before it lays eggs!!!


Lawler has children, so it already did.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Shaddw said:


> So Punk has been champion for 260 days but he still has to earn respect. WTF?


But he doesn't fight for respect everyday like Cena does. He doesn't.

He. Doesn't.

(No one does.)


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



BoJaNNNNN said:


> "You have to earn that respect" 9-month WWE Champion reign -.-
> 
> 
> Kill Lawler, kill it before it lays eggs!!!


Kill it with fire!!!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Anyone up for a little game? Every time they mention AJ Lee, say in a small Michael Cole voice in your head "please care about her". 

"AJ Lee (please care about her) made some great matches tonight including Big Show against Randy Orton. In fact something that Punk hadn't realized when talking to AJ Lee (please care about her) was that AJ (please care about her) had some plans in store for the WWE Champion tonight."


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Domenico said:


> Lawler has children, so it already did.


Kid who gets unheard of pops


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Ziggler Mark said:


> meh....ive basically stopped expecting anything grand from Raw. Whatever happens happens. None of us can control it, this whole show is really rapidly going down the shitter


All of us that analyze wrestling and don't just subscribe to whatever storyline/wrestler is hot, knew the 3 hour raw would not work. They couldn't even fill 2 hours with enough action as they crammed pointless Santino/hornswaggle sketches, promos and whatever movie one of the wrestlers were in. \


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Fuck This im going to get High


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

"Premium Rush"

Or,

#326 Generic Action Movie


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

this match gonna get more time than their WrestleMania match lol


----------



## martinooo (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

It's safe to say you've already ran the ostrich joke into the ground. Let's hear another one guys! So fresh


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Y2JFAN811 said:


> please Vince, get dying already. and linda too. fuck her.


Nothing this bad is ever deserved to be said to someone . Ever. 

Go take a walk.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Move Regal to Raw and fire Lawler.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

WHERE'S THOSE DAMN BIRDS!!! :vince


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Eli Manning & Deion Sanders dressed as Faries selling NFL Ticket = AWESOME!!!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I recommend a football/soccer debate instead... :troll


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Y2JFAN811 said:


> please Vince, get dying already. and linda too. fuck her.


Yes, because Steph is really going to improve things isn't she? :no:


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Loltwitter.

WWE tries to keep up with the times, but it still fails.

All bout dat Instagram now.

:kobe3


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Oh god, don't mention Mysterio and upset together. Now he absolutely will win.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Beaker3391 said:


> Fuck This im going to get High


Go ahead no one is going to stop you. Just remember drugs kill people.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

:vince


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



TJTheGr81 said:


> Lawler is...ugh. And no Booker T on PPVs any more I'm almost dreading SummerSlam.


Jim Ross blogged and said this about Trips/Lesnar: 



> I will say that the broadcasters who get the opportunity to call the HHH-Lesnar bout will have every thing provided them to make the match a classic.


We can only hope he's hinting that he'll be there to call the match.


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> Nothing this bad is ever deserved to be said to someone . Ever.
> 
> Go take a walk.


no, they deserve it


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Damn, CM Punk wanted to get a main event match yet he gets put in the first match of the night against an unknown opponent. CM Punk is really getting disrespected here.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Mysterio looking a little FAT. :steiner2

must have spent his time off hanging with Konnan.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Headliner said:


> Move Regal to Raw and fire Lawler *everyone else*.


Bam.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

It's oooooostrich time!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



GCA-FF said:


> WHERE'S THOSE DAMN BIRDS!!! :vince


lmfao..get them damn OSTRICHES out to the ringside area~!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Pasab said:


> I recommend a football/soccer debate instead... :troll


:lmao


----------



## True Heel (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

See this is why I love the Tna product better right now,although it is not perfect it has the Bound For Glory series where matches have an meaning to them.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

"wearing the young man down" god Lawler Rey is almost fucking 40!! thats not young you stupid mother fucker!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Mordar said:


> no, they deserve it


Yeah, sure. Without them this franchise would never have been created,

Who's to say Vince even makes the decisions now?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



scrilla said:


> Mysterio looking a little FAT. :steiner2
> 
> must have spent his time off hanging with Konnan.


I was thinking the same thing. It's probably why he's wearing a wifebeater.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

You know, WWE...you wouldn't need to spend time showing us what happened during the commercial break if you didn't cut to commercials every 5 minutes. Just sayin'.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Damn King. "Uh, hell hath no, uh, wrath, uh, like a, fury, uh, of a woman scorned."

I fucking can't...


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

3 Hour RAWS will give us more lengthy matches.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

seriously..the rey and ostriches video owns the shit outta anything that we'll see tonight lol

fuck it..."lets go PUNK"...


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

hell has no wrath like the fury of a womans scorn. yeah that's really how it goes lawler.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Y2JFAN811 said:


> please Vince, get dying already. and linda too. fuck her.


Classy.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Lawler is so fucking stupid. :lmao
Bath salts.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



David Banner said:


> "wearing the young man down" god Lawler Rey is almost fucking 40!! thats not young you stupid mother fucker!


Well to be fair, he IS young compared to Lawler's old ass.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I'm getting sleepy.


----------



## True Heel (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Reading this thread is better than watching this episode of Raw.
Anyways I am off to bed can't stay much longer watching this and feel very tired.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Good match between Punk & Rey.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

At least Punk won clean.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Oh no, Punk hit Rey in his big belly!!! :/


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Punk wins are you fucking naggers happy now?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

clean win :vince


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

here comes the ostriches


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Be a champion for 9 months - no respect

Beat Rey Mysterio - earns respect


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Good god, Rey.

That belly is noticeable.

I thought you guys were just over-exaggerating. 

:kg1


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



iwatchwrestling said:


> Damn King. "Uh, hell hath no, uh, wrath, uh, like a, fury, uh, of a woman scorned."
> 
> I fucking can't...


He needs to be at that table til the end of time. :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Good match. This is the plus of three hour shows, though that probably would've gotten time anyway.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Punk is lucky. He would've lost if Rey hadn't forgotten to bring along his ostrich crew.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Could've gone longer, but good match.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Glad Punk won clean.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



True Heel said:


> Reading this thread is better than watching this episode of Raw.
> Anyways I am off to bed can't stay much longer watching this and feel very tired.


This.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Headliner said:


> I was thinking the same thing. It's probably why he's wearing a wifebeater.


No doubt Rey has been frequenting the local Taco Bell a bit too often while on his vacation.

Rey Mysterio, everyone! Your former WWE and World Heavyweight Champion. Beat guys like Orton, Angle and JBL. Feed him some enchiladas and put him against Punk? Kryptonite.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

match could've used 5 more minutes.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Best in Za Warudo!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



NikkiSixx said:


> Well to be fair, he IS young compared to Lawler's old ass.


To be fair if Lawler thinks Mysterio is young, he should really admit he has a problem perving on foetuses.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Punk was obviously gonna win......

Orton vs Big Show....hmmmmm....i'd rather see Orton vs Cena lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Randy isn't hungry but his newborn is.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Orton/Big Show will no doubt be boring.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

CENA VS BRYAN?!? :shocked:


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Save us HBK


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Good match, Punk wins clean.......what next to cry about?


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Headliner said:


> At least Punk won clean.


I might consider watching the rest of the show now. By the way Punk was talking in the promo, I was expecting him to get himself DQ'ed or counted out. 

I guess wrestling Cena might at least mean Bryan is in the main event too, even though he'll almost certainly get buried.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

WWE is not about to touch that car?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I doubt anything will happen to that car tonight.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

'This guy loves to gloat..." 

Says the guy that wore a crown to the ring.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I love how they made Ricardo switch seats for that little shot.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Random fucking segment :lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

"How does he get his own parking spot?"

Well Lawler, I would assume the talent would be provided with parking spots, so...


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Omega_VIK said:


> Orton/Big Show will no doubt be boring.


All Punk matches are boring though. What's your point?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Uh oh Dull Rio is coming out. Piss break!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Alberto No Reactiono


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

DB..to choke Cena with a tie..

and ADR's car gets filled with cement...


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Time for Rey to go


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

my uncle Alberto not looking too happy. also Cena/Danielson could be really good if they don't make it a total squash.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

ADR like a boss!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Nice too see Punk beat Rey clean, as he should. Good match.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



scrilla said:


> Mysterio looking a little FAT. :steiner2
> 
> must have spent his time off hanging with Konnan.


Damn, I'm glad I wasn't the only one who noticed that.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

What's this I hear about a NWO type promo from Punk?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



True Heel said:


> See this is why I love the Tna product better right now,although it is not perfect it has the Bound For Glory series where matches have an meaning to them.


Normally i dont agree with TNA being better but yes as of late it has been fucking amazing compared to WWE which has begun to bore the shit outta me....i admit tonight i'm watching mainly for Lesnar..hoping he F5s HBK


----------



## True Heel (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



psx71 said:


> Random fucking segment :lmao


It's WWE the whole product is random especially the writing.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



KO Bossy said:


> No doubt Rey has been frequenting the local Taco Bell a bit too often while on his vacation.
> 
> Rey Mysterio, everyone! Your former WWE and World Heavyweight Champion. Beat guys like Orton, Angle and JBL. Feed him some enchiladas and put him against Punk? Kryptonite.


 
Oh, I get it....he's Mexican! Taco Bell! How witty! Racism!


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Surprised punk won clean, not a bad match.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

man whats up with the hate in this thread. Show is only a half hour in and so many ppl hating on it. Match was good and opening was good too. Its like most of you guys come in expecting a terrible show. Orton and Big Show will be good atmosphere wise and DB and Cena could be great if given enough time.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Cena/Danielson II - the rematch 10 years in the making.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

ADR to face Santino for the 6744654 time


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Ryback and Lesnar in backstage fight.

Source


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Hopefully Bryan gets the BOSS booking against Cena. Ugh, they need to just keep anyone with anything going for them away from him.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



LBGetBack said:


> Oh, I get it....he's Mexican! Taco Bell! How witty! Racism!


He's also fat. Don't forget that layer.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



NikkiSixx said:


> "How does he get his own parking spot?"
> 
> Well Lawler, I would assume the talent would be provided with parking spots, so...


I thought they all parked their cars right on top of each other.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Save_US.Sonnen

PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

O_O


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

BARRETT :mark:


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Barrett vignette, very cool!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

YES! Wade Barrett!


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

WADE BARETT


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

YES!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Wade Barrett vignette, totally kick ass!!!!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Barrett!!!!!!!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

WADE BARRETT!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Wade Barrett is Sherlock Holmes? 

Huh? Who knew?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Oh great Wade promo.

Here comes the IWC cum splatter


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

WAAAAAAAAAAAADE YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Dat Barrett


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

IM BARRETT AND I LOVE TO FIGHT


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Barrett fight club


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> All Punk matches are boring though. What's your point?


Really? Punk matches are not boring. He's put on two MOTY matches. But Big Show hasn't done anything amazing since his WCW days.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Barrett is going to get buried on smackdown mark my fucking words


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Barrett :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Barrett bare knuckle fighter.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

*BARRETT, Y'ALL!*


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Wade, you dont talk about fight club.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Well Pyro just came all over his monitor.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

WADE BARRAH FUCK YES. FUCK. YES.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

He sounds like he should be on Ice Road Truckers


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

HOLY SHIT MARKING OUT LIKE CRAZY, WADE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

WADE BARRETT, BABY!


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Fuck. Yes.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

WADE BARRETT :MARK


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Holy shit wade :mark:


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Hell yeah Wade Barret


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

YES WADE BARRETT....


Have him go through Orton, then take the belt off Sheamus.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

i missed the vignete damn it


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Nothing the wwe does will ever make Wade barret cool


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

OMG MARKING FOR BARRETT


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Wade Barrets coming back YES YES YES


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

WADE!!!!!!


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I came all over for the Barrett Barrage.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Barrett with dat beard!


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

'i am wade barrett...look at my lazy eye'


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Haha, thought that was a commercial for UFC :lmao


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Wade BAD ASS Barrett

_Awesome_ vignette.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Wade fuckin Barrett ******! DAT BEARD!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Wade you go boy. Sweating Alicia's weave out every night has turned him into a member of Fight Club.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

That gave me chills!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Raw gets a new theme Sky still show Nickleback song between adverts unk2


Oh Barrett Promo, looks like a new gimmick for him too


----------



## step73121 (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Can't wait for Wade to be back!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Wade Barrett joins Fight Club and instantly breaks the first rule about Fight Club.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Nice


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

BARRRRRRRRETTTTTTTTT!!! IM MARKING OUT


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

that was one badass barret segment


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Loved that Barrett promo!!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

AND HERE COMES THE ORGASMS.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Surprised that Barrett's getting video packages for his return since Vince HATES him and all.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

They plane!


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



NikkiSixx said:


> He's also fat. Don't forget that layer.


 
Could've said McDonalds. Pretty obvious what he was going for.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Wow, you really threw that banana peal infront of yourself, didn't you Alberto?


----------



## Gordon Gekko (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Barrett looks fucking badass bama


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

omg im going to jizz what a Wade Barrett promo.


----------



## StLSaint_75 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I have a hard time believing that any WWE stars are doing rehab from serious injuries by doing a fight club.

oops. talked about fight club.

Alberto Del Rio and Ricardo had a hot date?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

AJ's kayfabe booking is about as close to a behind the scenes look at how raw booking has been for the past 12 months as possible.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

TOO MUCH FUCKING AJ. god Vince must be on a jailbait kick.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Woi Barruh will save us all


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

:lol At Del Rio


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Yeah HBK!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

"Get my bags!" No one did that better than Steiner. 

"AND YOU SHINE MY SHOES IF I WANT YA TO~"


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Oh shit Shawn Micheals


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

So ADR is here not to think that he has a match?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

that was an awesome vignette for Wade. He looked and sounded big time.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

"I am not going to compete until Summerslam!" 

Then ADR wrestles on Smackdown and now has a match set for Raw.


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

HBK and HHH in same building with Lesnar. Lesnar breaks HBK's arm, leg, or neck, calling it now.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

There must be semen in Pyro's room now.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I guess that Barrett vignette will probably be the best part of the show. He looked like a fucking gladiator.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Striker Texas Ranger said:


>


WELCOME TO FANTASY ISLAND!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I wish he kept his shaggy hair. He looked awesome with it.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

What the fuck?!

Del Rio segment - break - Del Rio Segment?

What the actual fuck?!


----------



## RydimRyder (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

^^ yeah will happen


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Barrett looks beast. Can't wait to see him back.

More of dem recaps.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

NOTHING fucking happened in that entire segment!!!

And we get commercials again!?!?!

WTF


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Oh Shawn Michaels is infact on air today hohoho


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Lawler's AJ love is soooooooo wrong.


i like how WWE didn't even promote HBK on the show tonight lol.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

dem fillers


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Jesus i wonder how many times we're gonna have to see this Triple h Lesnar promo? I'm gonna guess about 40 more times before SS.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Great Barrett promo, can't wait til he comes back.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

So long since the last time we saw HBK on Raw... Just two weeks in fact... :troll


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Yay, the first Lesnar/HHH recap of the night.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

What? I had no idea these two were having a match! A match at SummerSlam no less!


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I'm still having goosebumps, that viginette took me totally offguard, thanks WWE!


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

The first rule of Wade Club is never talk about Wade club.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

WAY BARRAH 

SHEAMUS'OLL FOIGHT IM


----------



## The Nugget (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

That Wade Barrett Vignette was awesome!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



TripleG said:


> Wow, you really threw that banana peal infront of yourself, didn't you Alberto?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



TJTheGr81 said:


> "Get my bags!" No one did that better than Steiner.
> 
> "AND YOU SHINE MY SHOES IF I WANT YA TO~"


LISTEN IM DOIN HIM AN EGG. YOURE NOT ME AND YOUR PANS


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Can't wait for Barretts return.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

i wanna see the vignette someone upload it


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



scrilla said:


> Lawler's AJ love is soooooooo wrong.
> 
> 
> i like how WWE didn't even promote HBK on the show tonight lol.


Well he does like his fifteen year olds.


----------



## Mr White (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Lesnar brings it: via replays


----------



## Shark & BlitZ (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

a


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Amber B said:


> Well he does like his fifteen year olds.


I thought he liked thirteen year olds.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

The GOAT main eventing Raw makes it worth watching till the end.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

The quicker Del Rio gets bumped down to the lower card the better. He is a boring cunt.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Lawler is terribly misinformed.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

THE GOAT DANIEL BRYAN


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

lol fuck Internet Explorer

Wade Barrett's promo vignette was awesome.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Zzz what the fuck with all these commercials


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



scrilla said:


> Cena/Danielson II - the rematch 10 years in the making.


been watching this in the commercials. ERNEST MILLER >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> LAWLER


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Christian getting the jobber entrance. He'll lose to ADR clean.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

christian gettin dat jobber entrance


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Jobber time for Christian.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

If he wasn't gay, that dude from the USA show could get it.

Christian being a non motherfucking factor once again. It's so sad how tired he is.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Christian getting a jobber entrance


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Christian is jobbing


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Three hour show and Christian gets the jobber entrance?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

hey del rio is here hahahaha


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Christian in the jobber "just back from commercial" spot.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Welp Christian is back to being fed to the main eventers and getting the jobber entrances.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Mikey2690 said:


> The quicker Del Rio gets bumped down to the lower card the better. He is a boring cunt.


Obviously this mother fucker right here knows what shit is up, and thinks he can do better then a professional. Give your head a shake.

Hohoho Christian vs Adr?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

LOl at Christain getting a jobber entrance


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Mr White said:


> Lesnar brings it: via replays


They should have a Money In the Bank Ladder match to win a Bork Laser's Contract. No TV appearances, only a few PPV's, millions of dollars and it's ok to punch Cena in the face.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Been reading on the results so far. I'm excited about Daniel Bryan vs John Cena and will check it out on youtube tomorrow. That and whatever Bork Laser and Hunter will be doing.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Jobber entrance. Christian!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Oh no, Christian jobbing to Del Rio. fpalm


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Christian jobber entrance  fucking Alberto No Heato


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

christian gets a jobber entrance


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Might be a good match here folks ... two guys who can actually work ...


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Raw is Squash Matches!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Christian better not be jobbing.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Ricardo :lmao


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

CHRISTIAN :mark:
So he's facing ADR well these guys have as much chemistry as Punk/Rey maybe more.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

:lmao ricardo running. this match should be great


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

"I think AJ takes exception to the word crazy." NO FUCKING WAY, LAWLER. YOU THINK?

Wait, Del Rio was wearing his gear under his suit but WASN'T expecting to compete?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Takertheman said:


> I thought he liked thirteen year olds.


Fourteen year old, going, going, gone !


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

god dammit now Christain is gonna job to No Reactionooooooo fpalm


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



scrilla said:


> been watching this in the commercials. ERNEST MILLER >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> LAWLER


THE CAT, MOTHERFUCKERS!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Ugh Christian is going to job to Del Rio?


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

3 hour show.. And instead of christians entrance we are gonna get [email protected]#$


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Someone on row 7 just got a textmessage. I heard the phone vibrate during del Rio's entrance..


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

man alberto is so boring and doesn't get any heat at all

THE NUMBERS GAME


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

whats the point of a month ago recap?


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



HEISENBERG said:


> christian gets a jobber entrance


thanks for pointing that out, never would have known


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

lol wow, they are doing an amazing job at telling us sheamus is gunna interfere here.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

How many times have they shown this???


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Christian, Jericho and Kane are all faces now with no proper turns. So bad booking.

Speaking of bad booking Christian's feud with Cody Rhodes disappeared into thin air..


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Del Rio will spend the match 'targeting the arm', win clean and unnecessarily hold on the cross arm breaker for a few extra seconds, then leave to crickets.


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Dear WWE

Please Send Lawler,AJ and DelRio to NXT i beg you

PleasePlease :kanye2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

So basically, this recap is saying that Del Rio's car will get fucked up.


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



TJTheGr81 said:


> "I think AJ takes exception to the word crazy." NO FUCKING WAY, LAWLER. YOU THINK?
> 
> Wait, Del Rio was wearing his gear under his suit but WASN'T expecting to compete?


He wrestles in his tighty-whiteys.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

How many times are they going to show that Carhood segment? 

Sheamus is completely fine and he's already beat him in a PPV match. Why keep revisiting it?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Cue Sheamus destroying ADR's car backstage.


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

lol a RR hood bends like that...what a shitty car


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

LMFAO They just stand there and watch the recaps too! Omdays


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

ricardo > del rio


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I think by the time we truly start to appreciate Del Rio his contract is gonna run out and he won't come back.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

This was Smackdowns Main Event last year.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Takertheman said:


> I thought he liked thirteen year olds.


Shoulda seen him when Regal joined the Kiss my Ass Club. He was on the verge of an orgasm, seeing the 50 something year old's (at the time) wrinkled, pale cheeks getting a smooch from an Englishman.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I just woke up and it looks like ADR is going to put me back to sleep.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

They should of never turned Christian back to a face.


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

'well why dont you come to smackdown this week, lawler?' rofl


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

If del rio is targeting the arm, the match will end clean with his finisher... and then it will go to Sheamus backstage.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

AJ Lee gets her last name back. GM's can't walk around with one name....that isn't serious business.

Christian can't even get a tv entrance on a 3 hour show.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



HEISENBERG said:


> man alberto is so boring and doesn't get any heat at all
> 
> *THE NUMBERS GAME*


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

christian officially lowercard/jobber now i guess


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I don't give a shit what anyone says, I'll take Christian losing to Randy Orton in awesome matches all the damn time as opposed to him being irrelevant.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I know this sounds horrible and I am ashamed to say it but if Lawler died right now I would be happy


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I just woke up and it looks like ADR is going to put me back to sleep.


That is Punk's job.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Headliner said:


> They should of never turned Christian back to a face.


They don't really care about him, so they probably didn't care when they turned him.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Del Rio couldn't draw heat with a propane tank. 

My apologies to Strickland Propane & Propane Accessories.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Amber B said:


> GM's can't walk around with one name....


but they can skip around with two names.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Headliner said:


> They should of never turned Christian back to a face.


I don't even think homeboy should've signed a new contract.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Well if nothing else ADR throws a better kick then Angle.

Christian dismissed.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Ricardo is so awesome.:lol


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Ricardo "Yo Mamacita"


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

ricardo is goat


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Wow ...how things have changed...Christian is in jobber heaven


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Del Rio stealing Eddies spots. :lol


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



x78 said:


> Del Rio will spend the match 'targeting the arm', win clean and unnecessarily hold on the cross arm breaker for a few extra seconds, then leave to crickets.


lol anything can happen in WWE unk2


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

they have 3 hours. that match should've been much better.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

No, no don't touch that car


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



dougnums said:


> 'well why dont you come to smackdown this week, lawler?' rofl


You're good.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Berte? :lol


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

SHEAMUS ON DAT BRIAN BEDONDE TING


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Oh my Sheamus backstage with his car what a shocker!! Its just a fucking shame how horribly predictable this shit is now.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Fella fella arse fella.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I can't wait for Barrett to fucking return.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



scrilla said:


> but they can skip around with two names.


And I'm cringing.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Ricardo with the most hilarious reaction. 

Usually he's
"ALBERTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DELLLLLLLLL RIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO"

Now it was all:

"Albertooo Dell Rioo!"

Oh god Sheamus just called Adr a birdy?


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Lol. The boot was a nice touch.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Wow, overused destroy a car! FGS so predictable.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

JBL is poopy


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

"Berty" fpalm


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Not exactly a pure job out considering the finish but still Christian is better than losing to this crumbum


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Noooo! Not his car. I never saw this coming


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

WWE never books a Main Event Face to tap.

So, I guess we know how the WWE looks at Christian.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

:lmao Charles Robinson not noticing one boot and one black sock

forever the clown...

smh at fucking up this car


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Amber B said:


> I don't even think homeboy should've signed a new contract.


The guy is probably only working for a pay check, so he probably doesn't care much.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

awesome. the face is stealing a car. What a nice guy


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Good, Sheamus leaving. Should happen every show.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Don't crash the Ferrari, please.

I'll actually cry if he fucks up that beautiful car.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Sheamus should turn heel


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Eh, stealing a car is lame. Should've gone the Austin route and filled that bitch with cement.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

HEY BERTY


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

He didn't buckle his seat belt.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

When you start wrecking cars as a babyface, that means you'll be pushed for a long, long time (see Cena and Austin) well, except for Kofi Kingston.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Arrest him for grand theft auto!


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Didn't Cena steal one of Del Rio's cars a while ago?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Are you supposed to care that one of Alboreto's hundreds of cars is being driven around by somebody who is not him?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Ricky Ricardo wasn't even Mexican. WWE is so out of touch with the hispanic demo.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I still don't understand how stealing someone's car is a face act.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

"He's not stealing it, he's taking it for a joy ride". 

Um, taking something that's not yours is stealing, King.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Now Sheamus is pulling an Eddie!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Finally sheamus is acting like a dick again


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Don't Be a Bully...Steal their Car...


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Damn it Sheamus, you should of stoled the car during the match so we didn't have to witness Christian jobbing.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

So why aren't Ziggler and Jericho doing any promos together? Ziggler needs to work on his mic work and wwe put him in a feud with one of the best mic workers in the company and all we see are matches. Only got 1 promo so far their should have been more.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

So we get a commercials every few minutes? fpalm


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I know he said Bertie, but it sounded like Sheamus called him Birdie.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

"Somebody stop Sheamus!"

Cole is such a bitch.


----------



## Mr White (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

WWE needs to fire Del Rio and Sheamus, take the money they're paying them and give it to Lesnar to make more appearances.


----------



## StLSaint_75 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

What about getting Sheamus an interpreter? That could be fun. Cause I think he just asked Del Rio about eating something and something regarding a horse? I hope Sheamus has a drivers license.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Oh so a face can steal someones car and it's perfectly fine with Lawler, but a heel cheats to win or something and he goes in to a tirade....


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Dont' worry guys they found a beat up replacement ferrari at the junkyard and later on sheamus will drive the beat up junkyard car back into the arena and act like he wrecked the ferrari. 


The car will be fine. Our patience, however, will not be fine.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Jerry is more awful than ever tonight


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Christian had a 2 and a half minute match with Del Rio and fucking Santino got 7 last week with a commercial break?!?!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Gimme a Zach Ryder promo over this (SMH).......


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Larry the Cable Guy makes me ashamed to be an American.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> Good, Sheamus leaving. Should happen every show.


:lmao Lmao, I wish I could give you more rep.


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Reminds me of the Attitude Era where stone cold drove a monster truck on rocks brand new lincoln continental,scsa put cement in bince's corvette and s many other moments like that in '98-'99.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Just waiting for DB to come and save this show...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Sheamus steals his car. What a Turd.. See what I did there?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

maybe hbk/hhh/lesnar will close the show


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Benny Hill music.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



kobra860 said:


> I still don't understand how stealing someone's car is a face act.


You are totally right. All good guys should be 100% good and all bad guys should be 100% bad.


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Christians#1PeeP said:


> Reminds me of the Attitude Era where stone cold drove a monster truck on rocks brand new lincoln continental,scsa put cement in bince's corvette and s many other moments like that in '98-'99.


The only similarity is that 'cars were involved'. This is nowhere near as good


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Booker T as GM.

Welp, I'm watching Smackdown every week now.

Still pissed he won't be commentating at PPVs.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Grand Theft Auto is Heroic. WWE said so.


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

"Who booked this crap?"


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

THE VIPER


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Ugh!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

_Breaking. Sheamus crashed the Ferrari on Brock Lesnar !_


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Orton!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Burying time for Orton surely?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



R.K.O Peep said:


> You are totally right. All good guys should be 100% good and all bad guys should be 100% bad.


I never said that. I just get tired of seeing it done.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I smell another 5 minute match with a fucked finish. 

am I the only one who thinks Orton looks fucking 5 years older? that baby must be keeping him up all night. his hairline is receding too. it looks really bad.


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



dougnums said:


> The only similarity is that 'cars were involved'. This is nowhere near as good


Very true, I have to agree with you there (that's what i was saying i wish it was like the good ol' days where it was ya know actually interesting)


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Rather they keep the camera on those two chicks then this match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Orton making fine chicks panties wet.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

So in the wild, Bear > Viper or Viper > Bear? #in before the rko out of nowhere


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



R.K.O Peep said:


> You are totally right. All good guys should be 100% good and all bad guys should be 100% bad.


Well they still treat it like the good guys are 100% good (and the bad guys are 100% bad) when they do these things, so I guess WWE agrees with your sarcastic response.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Christian should work on that spear.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

:hmm: Show and Orton now, so I guess we get Cena in the main event again fpalm but on the flip side Daniel Bryan is main eventing Raw :yes


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Silence for Big Show. Brilliant.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Great job, Orton.

Now that little fat girl isn't going to wash that hand for months.

Asshole.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



scrilla said:


> I smell another 5 minute match with a fucked finish.
> 
> am I the only one who thinks Orton looks fucking 5 years older? that baby must be keeping him up all night. his hairline is receding too. it looks really bad.


he looks older yeah. probs been working out with punk too :troll DAT GUT


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Holy shit, I have never heard a crowd that dead for an entrance before. I actually felt bad for Big Show. :-(


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

This is the first time in a long time that I wanted Bis Show to win a match.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



kobra860 said:


> I never said that. i just get tired of seeing it done.


True though it is better then seeing Sheamus and Del Rio try to cut another promo together


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I like Orton's new no-fucks-given attitude.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I should send Orton a congratulatory gift basket. He's glowing!



Christians#1PeeP said:


> Reminds me of the Attitude Era where stone cold drove a monster truck on rocks brand new lincoln continental,scsa put cement in bince's corvette and s many other moments like that in '98-'99.


Or a couple of years ago when Cena, with the help of the blacks of course, vandalized JBL's car OR when Kofi, another black, fucked up Orton's ride. 
Dat stereotyping.


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Big Show is horrid ... seriously ... I rather watch a best of Marc Mero DVD ...


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

For three hours, Lawler cannot hold his crap so he needs to spill it out his mouth.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

babyfaces don't steal cars guys, they borrow them.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

yes lawler he didnt steal it. retard


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Oh my god. Shut the fuck up Lawler. :lmao



TJTheGr81 said:


> I like Orton's new no-fucks-given attitude.


New?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Anyone else reminded of Ryan Phillippe when looking at Orton?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Wow orton and cena's punches are equally horrific...


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Big Show spat on them.

:yes


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Sheamus trending I wonder how many of those tweets are positive ones :lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

According to Lawler: Stealing a car is ok but clotheslining a guy who threatening to take your title is the most reprehensible thing in the world.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Orton gonna win.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

:lmao the ref dudes are awesome.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

How is Big Show unstoppable he loses pretty much every match


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

INB4RKOOUTOFNOWHERE


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

BORING...BORING


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

i wonder how drunk i'd be at the end of 3 hours if i took a shot everytime Lawler repeated something stupid.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I love how Big Show kills all quickness to a match there is.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

how does Big Show have an Iron Clad contract but Brock lesnars Contract from Johnny wasnt and HHH could rip it up.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



David Banner said:


> Anyone else reminded of Ryan Phillippe when looking at Orton?


Yeah. I get that creepy, slip something in a girl's drink, vibe from Phillippe too. No joke.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Amber B said:


> Or a couple of years ago when Cena, with the help of the blacks of course, vandalized JBL's car OR when Kofi, another black, fucked up Orton's ride.
> Dat stereotyping.


Neva 4get.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Walk-In said:


> Holy shit, I have never heard a crowd that dead for an entrance before. I actually felt bad for Big Show. :-(


Did you miss Del Rio's entrance? :cool2


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Show is often as slow in the ring as Randall is on the mic.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

And there's still a good 2 hours left. Oh boy.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I never knew why the heel always stalled while making fun of the face in a match. You'd think that after almost 50 years, they'd realize by now that it's usually that which costs them the match.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Christ, rest holds in a big show match? As if it won't be boring enough already


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

would be sick if mark henry returned tonight


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Amber B said:


> Oh my god. Shut the fuck up Lawler. :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> New?


He honestly seems like he gives even LESS fucks than before.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

This match went from plodding to snooze fest in a matter of moments...


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

This shit is getting painful to watch, I might just go to sleep.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

LOL! The ref got the hell out of there quick.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Amber B said:


> I should send Orton a congratulatory gift basket. He's glowing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

So I just tuned in to a "you fucked up" chant. Who messed up?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Yeah, Big Show is definitely the man to beat, he definitely hasn't been losing left, right and centre lately...

Fuck off WWE.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

RKO already? Hohoho


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



scrilla said:


> i wonder how drunk i'd be at the end of 3 hours if i took a shot everytime Lawler repeated something stupid.


Dead.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I'm not really liking people kicking out of the chokeslam at two.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

WWE has run through all of their top guys in the first hour except for D-Bry. What the hell are they gonna do for the next two?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



scrilla said:


> i wonder how drunk i'd be at the end of 3 hours if i took a shot everytime Lawler repeated something stupid.


Dead by the first hour


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

End this match already.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*









Surprised, Big Show?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

guess randy got sick of the mohawk pretty quick, it did look like a 6 year old had done it.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



scrilla said:


> i wonder how drunk i'd be at the end of 3 hours if i took a shot everytime Lawler repeated something stupid.



The kind of drunk you don't wake up from, I expect


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Orton is good at getting people fired. Hurry up and get snorlax out of here.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Big show is the Epitome of Boring.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Trifektah said:


> WWE has run through all of their top guys in the first hour except for D-Bry. What the hell are they gonna do for the next two?


Filler, recaps and HBK getting killed by Brock.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

How bad can Lawler be at commentary? lol


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



R.K.O Peep said:


> Dead by the first hour


Try first five minutes.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

All I can think of watching the Big Slow is how awesome Mark Henry was last summer in comparison.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I never should have woke up.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I love how when Big Show went on the offensive, the match went to a snail's pace and I started drinking hot sauce.

Count-out?

The fuck?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Countout finish. "I guess."


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Technical wrestling at his best. rimo


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

How many times did we see Show running in to a pole.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

WWE does have some good talent but they have really shitty ass booking...

This match sucked...glad it's over..shitty ending..Vince Russo anyone? lol


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Fucking stream I missed most of that!!


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Fucking Count out draw? shit son


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Will Big Show EVER win a match again? 

They keep telling us this guy is "Unstoppable" and a "Monster", yet he never wins.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Double count out ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME


----------



## Mr White (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Orton = History Channel ratings


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

It's over? YES!


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Are you fucking kidding me? A DOUBLE COUNTOUT? 

Yawn.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Lawler sucks...fire him already!!!!!!!!

So much for Big Slow looking strong heading toward the main event lol


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

RAW has only just started its second hour, and I am almost out of vodka.

Oh boy.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

RKO bitches.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Orton goes over a co-number 1 contender.:lmao

I mark for Orton.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Ah yes, Orton will NOT BE DENIED HIS OBLIGATORY RKO.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Well...we know who ISN'T winning at Summerslam.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Orton goes over a co-number 1 contender.:lmao

I mark for Orton.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

RKO OUTTA NOWHERE


----------



## juiceGLC (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

best part about that match was the dude in the crowd clapping and saying "come on, ladies!" after the count out.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Your Monster ladies and gentlemen. 

He's an uncontrollable force of nature! He can not be stopped! EVER!!! 


Yet he kisses the mat more than a 14 year old virgin jerks off.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

is anyone keeping track of recaps lol.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

so..if Cena is Superman...Orton would be Capt.Marvel I am assuming


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

That "vacation" helped sharpen Orton's reflexes.


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

haha cant wait to see a meme made of orton sucking a cock the way he was breathing like that


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Meh.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Shitty ending for shitty match. Jerry is out of his mind for saying that match was good.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

RKO OUT NOWHERE!

unk A double countout?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

It kills me to watch HHH clothesline Brock over that top rope


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Too bad they banned the punt, I would of enjoyed it.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Ugh two more hours of this shit


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



andersonasshole900 said:


> Fucking stream I missed most of that!!


you didnt miss much


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Hurry up and get F5'd already HBK lol


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

What a clusterfuck.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

What song is that they keep playing when hyping HBK?


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Orton is more boring than snorlax. A grown dude having a tantrum/pretending to be a coiled viper?

:StephenA

RKO out of nowhere, IM RANDY ORTON. The apex predator?! Fuck i hate that man


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Lol was Lesnar even advertised to appear? or HBK? their liek "oh btw HBK and Lesnar are here" like its no big deal.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

HOLY SHIT I HAVE NEVER SEEN THAT HHH AND BROCK SEGMENT RECAP IT AGAIN NEXT WEEK PLZ


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



scrilla said:


> i wonder how drunk i'd be at the end of 3 hours if i took a shot everytime Lawler repeated something stupid.


You'd be dead.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Any time Big Show does his roar/hand gesture I can't help but immediately think of this promo the Rock did in 1999.






Check 1:45 :


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Protect a guy who's fresh off suspension... Check

Make a wwe title contender look weak as fuck... Check 

RKOoutofnowhere!!!~~~!!.... Check...

Seriously the shit is getting embarrassing...


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Chan Hung said:


> WWE does have some good talent but they have really shitty ass booking...
> 
> This match sucked...glad it's over..shitty ending..Vince Russo anyone? lol


HUH? Do you know how many matches ended in double countouts in the 80's and early 90's? What does Vince Russo have to do with anything?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

So an hour+ in and we've already had 3 matches? Cena - Bryan, Humerous Sheamus around SA segments, HBK Brock Segment.. still, there's time for more. IC, US, Tag, or diva action? Or something else. Taking all guesses now!!! (Money's on PTP obviously)


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

what lesnar and hhh were in the same ring and the same time :kg1


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

He got to six LOLOLOLOLAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Trifektah said:


> WWE has run through all of their top guys in the first hour except for D-Bry. What the hell are they gonna do for the next two?


Run through them again.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Evilerk said:


> so..if Cena is Superman...Orton would be Capt.Marvel I am assuming


there was a point Orton was Superboy Prime but yeah Cap Marvel sounds just about right.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Don't understand how you can go from making Show look strong, and keeping Orton protected after his return, to having Orton RKO Show (the #1 contender)

So dumb.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Wish Orton punted Big Show instead


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Chan Hung said:


> WWE does have some good talent but they have really shitty ass booking...
> 
> This match sucked...glad it's over..shitty ending..Vince Russo anyone? lol


Russo sucked, but at least he wasn't predictable.


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

why the fuck do you queers get on like your being forced to watch this? turn it off if you dont wanna watch anymore


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Bearodactyl said:


> So an hour+ in and we've already had 3 matches? Cena - Bryan, Humerous Sheamus around SA segments, HBK Brock Segment.. still, there's time for more. IC, US, Tag, or diva action? Or something else. Taking all guesses now!!! (Money's on PTP obviously)


I'm sure Jericho and Dolph will get some time.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

in other news, Justin Verlander is in beast mode against the Yankees right now


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

any day Big Show loses is a good day. they should write him out of the storylines with a massive heart attack. Punk/Cena/Orton would be a much better match anyway.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I'm liking the HBK promo theme.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Anything going on Olympics-wise?

Imma watch HBK get F5'd and maybe watch Cena and Bryan if I'm still awake.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Nice to see Orton is still the same useless boring twat.


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



SoupMan Prime said:


> there was a point Orton was Superboy Prime but yeah Cap Marvel sounds just about right.


Nah .. Cena is like Galactus now ...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Fuck!
Golden Girls marathon again. 








I'm tapping out to this fuckery.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Evilerk said:


> so..if Cena is Superman...Orton would be Capt.Marvel I am assuming


I guess he's a little kid in actuality.


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

If This Show Dosent Get any better i will kill myself


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Ok I get it Tim Howard scored from his own half!!!!! Don't need to show it 5 million times ffs


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Orton will be in one the World title pictures by the September PPV.


What_A_Maneuver! said:


> It kills me to watch HHH clothesline Brock over that top rope


I know, but I'm not as upset about it anymore. I kinda know he's just there to put over the top WWE guys. Morons ruined his momentum in one month.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



R.K.O Peep said:


> Wish Orton punted Big Show instead


I wish Big Show would just retire already.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Damn, I'm a big Trips fan but they're killing these recaps with him and Lesnar. They just aired another one locally since Raw is in Dallas next week. That makes like four already in one hour and fifteen minutes.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



imonaplain said:


> why the fuck do you queers get on like your being forced to watch this? turn it off if you dont wanna watch anymore


 
LOL! My thoughts exactly. There are people who literally spend 3+ hours in this thread bitching! They'll complain before anything has even happened, just knowing they will hate the show, they'll complain about every single thing that happens on the show. And then they'll bitch and complain after the show about how much it sucked. Kinda sad.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Bearodactyl said:


> So an hour+ in and we've already had 3 matches? Cena - Bryan, Humerous Sheamus around SA segments, HBK Brock Segment.. still, there's time for more. IC, US, Tag, or diva action? Or something else. Taking all guesses now!!! (Money's on PTP obviously)


The rest of the show will probably be better, apart from Cena they've already used pretty much all the guys who usually make it unbearable. Although I'm worried about HBK's segment. In fact scratch that, I already know it's going to be horrible.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

http://twitter.com/Jtg1284/status/232644237387259904


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Beaker3391 said:


> If This Show Dosent Get any better i will kill myself


So I guess either way we win?


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

What is this Touch of Cloth buisness? I keep expecting to see someones turd entering their y-fronts


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Hour 2, Watcher's Log.

I have seen the fuckery that is CM Punk's character. He fails to call Cena out on so many levels. Cena is the good guy for the 7th year going now. CM Punk fought a shorter fight than last year with a YOUNG AND FRESH Rey Mysterio. Roi Barruh will save us all. It seems the GM has been replaced by someone on accompany-parent-to-work-day or work experience from high school. A Mexican used a shoe to beat a Canadian, followed by an Irish man Banditoing said Mexican's car. Great ethic representations WWE. It was capped with a match that ended in double countout with somehow a man who was koed getting the better of a title contender(but hey #cenaalready did it)


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

The new secondary Raw theme is so, so much better than the new main theme.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Common Law is a pretty good show.

Along with Suits, I'd say USA Network is the third best channel out there.

Behind FX and AMC.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

RYBACK SQUASHHH


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Poor Reks and Hawkins.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Feed me more


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Goldberg


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Bearodactyl said:


> So an hour+ in and we've already had 3 matches? Cena - Bryan, Humerous Sheamus around SA segments, HBK Brock Segment.. still, there's time for more. IC, US, Tag, or diva action? Or something else. Taking all guesses now!!! (Money's on PTP obviously)


We're gonna get 40 minutes of D Bry doing funny shit .... hopefully


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Hawkins made it to Raw

nevermind he is losing to ryback =(


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

oh, ryback match? was gunna take a piss break, but i wont be back before its over.

5 months of squashes, this guys needs to do something else now.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Oh look, it's Ryberg.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Neat. Ryback.

:side:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Yawwwn another fucking Ryback squash........


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Ok wtf is up with Ryback's left eye constantly being blood shot?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Dat Pinkeye


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

i thought Lesnar killed the RYBACK


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Dat eye. Lesnar did fuck him up, no?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



scrilla said:


> any day Big Show loses is a good day. they should write him out of the storylines with a massive heart attack. Punk/Cena/Orton would be a much better match anyway.


truth


Ryback match...


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Is Ryback stoned? Cuz his eyes were mad bloodshot.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Red eye. Where is Brock?


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



SpeedStick said:


> http://twitter.com/Jtg1284/status/232644237387259904


Officially marking for JTG from now on.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

OMG HIS LEFT EYE IS THE LESNAR THING TRU? LOL


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Iiiiit's feeding time for Ryback. 

Arrive. Squash. Leave.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Didn't we already get this match at the PPV? 

And WHY do they set off Pyros for Ryback's entrance that the TV audience can't see? Unless they are just setting off the sound effects. 

What's up with Ryback's eye?


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I don't see any stitches.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

DAT PINK EYE


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



LBGetBack said:


> LOL! My thoughts exactly. There are people who literally spend 3+ hours in this thread bitching! They'll complain before anything has even happened, just knowing they will hate the show, they'll complain about every single thing that happens on the show. And then they'll bitch and complain after the show about how much it sucked. Kinda sad.


exactly, pricks!!

what happened to rybacks eye?


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Beaker3391 said:


> If This Show Dosent Get any better i will kill myself


Is it wrong I lol'd at this?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Maybe they shouldn't let Ryback talk. EVER.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Beaker3391 said:


> If This Show Dosent Get any better i will kill myself


oh stop it


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

PINK EYE RYBACK, THE UNSTOPPABLE MONSTER WITH SHIT ON HIS PILLOW


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Hahahahahaha, Lesnar has fucked Ryback up. BRILLIANT.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

What the hell happened to his eye!


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Holy shit his eye


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Someone give this big oaf a bottle of Visine.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh look. This shit again.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I actually like Ryback.


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

So... Where's the stiches? His left eye looks hurt.....

....omg bad promo.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Ryback has fucked up teeth lol


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Reks and Hawkins getting fed again.

Did Ryback throw them up or some shit?

Dude needs to learn how to chew his jobbers properly.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

HAWKINS AND REX. But they're gonna job 

Ryback AGAIN? He beat them BOTH already. Isn't he feuding with Mahal?


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

what the fuck is wrong with this guys eye


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

they really shouldn't have Ryback cut promos. that was the death of Goldberg.


----------



## harlemheat (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

wonder what does this guy does to his left eye, its either pink,red, or black.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

come on guys..just poke him in the good eye


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

His Fucking Eye!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

When is this dude going to do something other than squash people?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Is the person writing Ryback's promos on crack?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Did Tyler Reks call Ryback a honky?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

So Brock really did punch Ryback in the eye?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Back to 2 on 1 handicap matches. Fucking pathetic. Fire this rip off cunt.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Lol his eye


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Ryback time baby!


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

So WWE just made up the Lesnar/Ryback fight story to cover up the real story......Ryback's got pink eye!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Are they having Gold-Back sell?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Looks like "EYEBACK" lol :lmao


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Yeah, I don't think he should be wrestling with that.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I don't even watch Ryback matches anymore. I'm so bored with him.

Give him a real feud or take him away. He can do pretty well in a short feud with Mahal. Why don't we expand on that more?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

"This guy does 2000 jumps on a jump-rope every day!"

Well what the fuck do you use a jump-rope for, Cole? Anal-beads?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Fuck Ryback. Fire him NOW.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Those rumors about the Brock/Ryback altercation may be true.



scrilla said:


> they really shouldn't have Ryback cut promos. that was the death of Goldberg.


Completely agree. It's all about the mystique and allows them to cut promos when they aren't good at it kills it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Jackhammer >>>>>>>>>> Samoan Drop.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



NathWFC said:


> Back to 2 on 1 handicap matches. Fucking pathetic. Fire this rip off cunt.


why don't you just stop watching?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Didn't see that coming...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Lol that gay ass march looks retarded does he know that?


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

LMAO was that a pink-eye sign?


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

haha i love the marching he does


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Dat Ryeback and his fucked up eye.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

"Feed me more" is more like Rey Mysterio's slogan :lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Ryback needs a championship belt right now


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Chan Hung said:


> "Feed me more" is more like Rey Mysterio's slogan :lmao


:bron


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Ryback reminds me of myself.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I like Orton's first two nights back. Keep the mysterious persona and do as little talking as possible and you'll be golden with Orton. Before, when he was doing those god-awful face promos, I wanted to cut myself.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



R.K.O Peep said:


> Is the person writing Ryback's promos on crack?


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Michael Cole: " How do you defeat Ryback? "

Well, you put him against people like Lesnar/Cena/Batista/Sheamus/Punk not guys like Curt Hawkins/Local Jobbers.. Lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

ITS ONLY 9:20???? 

Oh Criminity! That extra hour is too much.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



scrilla said:


> Ryback reminds me of myself.


crooked teeth? ;D


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

So let's just blow off the potential Cena and Bryan ppv match here on Raw... :vince


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I hope Cena doesn't pull the shit he did last week during his match with Show.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> why don't you just stop watching?


Shut up.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Didn't Bryan and Cena wrestle once before?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Yeah, I don't think he should be wrestling with that.


:busta


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



bmp487 said:


> I like Orton's first two nights back. Keep the mysterious persona and do as little talking as possible and you'll be golden with Orton. Before, when he was doing those god-awful face promos, I wanted to cut myself.


Go ahead and do so. drink the blood if ya want.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

They've had considerably less recaps and other filler shit on this episode. There was way too much last week.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



scrilla said:


> Ryback reminds me of myself.


You're a roided up freak with the worst case of pink eye ever?


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Ryback's finisher blooooows ...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

FEED ME MOAR


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Ryback shouldn't talk. Not ever. Not for any reason. What he needs to do is see someone about that apparently incurable pinkeye he's still got. It looks contagious. Might become an epidemic.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Wow this Raw is really dragging this week


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Ryback is getting over big, not only in the chant now but the overall reaction.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



NathWFC said:


> Shut up.


Dat witty retort. Burrrn. I wonder how he'll bounce back from that one.. :cool2


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I can't believe Ryback just won that match


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Feed him more!!! Ryback is starting to grow on me


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I want to see the Sonic guys fight the KFC "Classic" guys. BOOK IT.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Bearodactyl said:


> Dat witty retort. Burrrn. I wonder how he'll bounce back from that one.. :cool2


Simple, but effective.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



gobsayscomeon said:


> I can't believe Ryback just won that match


I truly did not see it coming! Thank you WWE, for always keeping me on the edge of my seat!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

AW!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Anyone else hate that fucking annoying "tonight is the night" tune?...they sing like shit


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

AW!!!!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

WHAT? Is that even true? :lmao


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Apparently beating up and feeding on jobbers is the leading cause of pink eye besides farting on your roommates pillowcase


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Man they both got jobber entrances. AW time!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

AW!!!!!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

40,000!

jobbers vs jobbers


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Goddamn more jobber entrances.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Unstoppable!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

it's time to get politically incorrect


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

All world promotions. What the fuck


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

God i'm starting to get so annoyed with Raw coming back from break with that shitty new theme while showing a "did you know fact".


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

AWWWWW


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

#Kobe


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

AW sounds like a Dumbo crow, but he's hilarious!


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

AW this should be good


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

PTP & AW!!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

JOBBER ENTRANCES FOR EVERYONE.

Titus "Unstoppable" O'Neil.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

AW for the fucking win!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Dat my ***** right der.. Aw


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Rock316AE said:


> Ryback is getting over big, not only in the chant now but the overall reaction.


My fellow Ryback fan!. What's your opinion on him cutting promos?


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Lol how both teams get jobber entrances.


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

This Show just keeps geting worse minute by minute


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

LOL at the 3 hour experiment so far.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Millions 'a dollahs, millions 'a dollahs!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Well we know who's got this.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

how many times we gonna see the same bullshit over and over ryback hawkins reks bs, then this prime time crap and epico primo LOL


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I love how AW was "punished" but it was never stated how he was punished. I have to assume that Kobe stuff was in the script.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

"DARREN YOUNG IS LIKE JACKSON ANDREWS AT THE AIRPORT, THERE AINT NO STOPPING HIM!"


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Oh boy.

The blacks are wrestling.

Bringing out the Kool-Aid and collared greens.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I wish Rosa was there... she's the best part of Epico/Primo matches....


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I feel like we see this match every other week now.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Mmm... needs more Tony Atlas.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

JTG is on his Twittah machine and is about to drop bombs.
https://twitter.com/Jtg1284/


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Lol, AW back with the live mic..


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Chan Hung said:


> Anyone else hate that fucking annoying "tonight is the night" tune?...they sing like shit


Better than the previous theme.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

#MillionsofDollars
#MoneyMakingScholars


OK that was pretty funny


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Hulk Hogan looks to much like a Walrus.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Wow an hour and a half left?? Holy shit...i'm glad i can read these posts to keep occupied...I'm just waiting for HBK to get F-5'd...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

AW is the best part of this match.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Amber B said:


> JTG is on his Twittah machine and is about to drop bombs.
> https://twitter.com/Jtg1284/


he'll probably write no more and delete those.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Dammit I was hoping he did not have the damn mic......


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Wsupden said:


> crooked teeth? ;D





KuritaDavion said:


> You're a roided up freak with the worst case of pink eye ever?


hungry.


i also squash jobbers in my free time.


----------



## Minotauro501 (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

damn they are starting to get massive heat!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Is Lawler a robot programmed to say "I love it" every five minutes?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Lawler shut up! lol


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

He is keeping his mouth shut a bit....

#FreeAW
#NoCensorForTheMoneyMakingProducer


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Three hours...a borrrrrrring show...and the poor ass jobbers dont even get an theme entrance lol


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

waiting until AW cracks a joke


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Just waiting for another AW Gem.. They're in Texas tonight? 

"Titus O'Neil is hotter than the Koresh Compound". Just wait..


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Amazing_Cult said:


> Oh boy.
> 
> The blacks are wrestling.
> 
> Bringing out the Kool-Aid and collared greens.


stfu idiot


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

MILLIONS OF DOLLARS! (Y)


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Three reasons I can't take Titus O'Neill seriously. 

1. That hilarious make it a win promo on NXT
2. The hilarious no sell of MVP's boot on NXT
3. His hilariously small penis that he inadvertently posted on Twitter.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Huganomics said:


> Is Lawler a robot programmed to say "I love it" every five minutes?


Naah. That's Booker.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

HE CAN DO NO WRONGGGGG


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Amber B said:


> JTG is on his Twittah machine and is about to drop bombs.
> https://twitter.com/Jtg1284/


i like how JTG is sucha jobber that he cant even get a decent twitter handle.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



psx71 said:


> Naah. That's Booker.


No, that's "ya gotta love it!" There's a difference. :agree:


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

AW is a fucking tool who doesn't deserve to have a job


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

JTG "Nobody wants to speak up, everybodys afraid of losing their job or getting taken off TV" 

Wait wait wait JTG is still employed by WWE?


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

This match is every show now!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

The black jokes are REALLY old. It was funny a few months back but every week? Give it a rest guys.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

"Darren Young is like Mother Teresa he can do no wrong"


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

AW is fucking amazing


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

No Rosa Mendes = A major decrease in my interest of Epico & Primo.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Its nice to see some legit tag wrestling with two teams not comprised of 2 singles stars that were thrown together.

"Darren Young is like Mother Teresa-he can do no wrong!"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Amazing_Cult said:


> He is keeping his mouth shut a bit....
> 
> #FreeAW
> #NoCensorForTheMoneyMakingProducer


Well what's he going to say - "Darren Young is like Jackson Andrews 24/7 - beating bitches every day!"


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



scrilla said:


> i like how JTG is sucha jobber that he cant even get a decent twitter handle.


LMAO! That's just sad.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Tag team feud!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Tag division is so shit.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

ADIOSSS AMIGOSSSSSSSS


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



killacamt said:


> stfu idiot


Oh wow. Hostility? I was just playing around, now need to throw insults my way.

Was just answering WWE's usual stereotypical portrayal of my race with my usual sarcasm.

No need to get angry.

As I was typing this post, another stereotype comes out.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Another shitty ass match...and an hour and half to go folks...."Yes, yes...yes!" lol

Someone please kill Jerry Lawler lol


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

The tag division sure has lots of minorities...


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

And wwe wants to revamp the tag division....


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Decent match.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

They keep trying to tell me that The Primetime Players are the "Next Tag Team Champs" and yet they always lose to Epico & Primo...


Shouldn't they be the Number One Contenders?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Trifektah said:


> AW is a fucking tool who doesn't deserve to have a job


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

That match need more Rosa


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I can't wait to see how many viewers this match lost when the ratings come out.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Damn I missed AW! And AJ is still on Tito Jackson's mind. 
All the minorities are in one segment. Oh WWE.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

This tag division would be much better if it was BoD vs Jericho and Christian


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

New Age Outlaws, please SAVE US lol


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Jerry lawler is sucking a bag of dicks tonight. "Oh Man" "There he Is" "I Love it" "What a great match."


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Have PTP had their title match that they won at NWO?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Fucking recaps.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Damien Sandow


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

stocking caps and suits...

troof got that hood stylist


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

"How impressive was Damien Sandown on Raw 1000" 

Uh, not at all. He got his ass kicked.

Seriously, how many dumb things are going to be stated at the booth tonight.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Sandow!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

The tag team division being "so evenly matched" is just another way to say "stuck in a stand still."


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Not a fan of Primo/Epico. PTP should be tag team champs.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

New up and coming stars making a name for themselves. :lmao
Come back, Sophia.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I wouldn't mind some crazed fan sniping Jerry Lawler because of his shitty commentating and ridding the WWE of him for good.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



ToxieDogg said:


> That match need more Rosa


Yeah, where the heck was she?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Save us Sandow!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Wow, they are really high on Sandow.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Josh Matthews: Ace Reporter.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



ToxieDogg said:


> That match need more Rosa


i miss that sexy ass dance...


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> This tag division would be much better if it was BoD vs Jericho and Christian


Thank you for one of the most obvious yet pointless statements ever you ignoramus. You're welcome


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

"The tag team division is so evenly matched right now"


What are there, three teams?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



scrilla said:


> i like how JTG is sucha jobber that he cant even get a decent twitter handle.


:lmao


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Oh great.....Sandow...unk1


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

That's what Damien Sandow does to bullies who laugh at him.

Don't be a bully, be a star Brodus. (Y)


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Sandow telling it like it is


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Thank you Sandow!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

We get Sandow on Raw


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

YES THANK YOU GOD. Sandow, please save us from the awfulness that is Brodus Clay.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Thank you Damien!!


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

You're welcome!


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

#Save_us_Sandow


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Clay gonna job to Sandow? :lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

"Your welcome." Yeah fuck off Josh. Sandow is going to handle business.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

David Banner said:


> I wouldn't mind some crazed fan sniping Jerry Lawler because of his shitty commentating and ridding the WWE of him for good.


People say the silliest shit.......

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Sandow vs Clay next hohohoho


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Lol why the hell did Keifer Sutherland do that short commercial is he that hard up for cash?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Must say Sandow does have some swag to him.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Brodus will actually lose this time? I will believe it when I see it.


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Dr.Boo said:


> "The tag team division is so evenly matched right now"
> 
> 
> What are there, three teams?


when Cole said that i facepalmed.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Sandow. That is all.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I swear to Christ if sandow jobs to Fatfuckasaurus I'm not sure what I'll do...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*










Moppy doesn't appreciate that, Sandow.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Sandow to save us from Brodus for the rest of eternity?

He'll be my new favorite currently if he does.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

This is what the 3 hour RAW should be about. Midcard storylines and feuds.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



David Banner said:


> I wouldn't mind some crazed fan sniping Jerry Lawler because of his shitty commentating and ridding the WWE of him for good.


hahahahahahahahah you're psycho i'm actually laughing. sig'd.


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

this forum will explode when supercena beats dat boy dbry.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Two people who do squash matches fighting each other? Hopefully Sandow squashes Clay.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



x78 said:


> This is what the 3 hour RAW should be about. Midcard storylines and feuds.


and terrible matches.



ugh i can't believe raw is only at the halfway point.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I love the Impact commercials.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

So who's bright idea was it to go to 3 hours again?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Dr.Boo said:


> "The tag team division is so evenly matched right now"
> 
> 
> What are there, three teams?


Four!!! Kofi and Truth, PTPrs, Primo/Epico, Usos. All of the minorities.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Come on Sandow!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Ugh!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



scrilla said:


> and terrible matches.
> 
> 
> 
> ugh i can't believe raw is only at the halfway point.


seriously i want to go to sleep, it feels like it's gone on for like 4 hours.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

The Funkadactyles have some very annoying voices?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

another tired gimmick...thank you damien


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Fuck, it's only 9:30.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Path of Destruction? LOL. You guys fucked up Lesnar so badly that he's more like a light shower than an F5 tornado.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I'm loving Sandow!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Haha omg thank you Sandow, end this stupid shit for us!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

they need to drop this funkadactyls shit.

#itsanillusion


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Huganomics said:


> Wow, they are really high on Sandow.


I didn't like him, but he's actually sick he can work promos and good in the ring. 

OUR INTELLECTUAL SAVIOR


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Hahahahahaha go Sandow!


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I absolutely hate Clay. I hope Sandow wrecks him.

OH ATTACKED FROM BEHIND!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Man, Brodus no sells worse than Cena. He's gotten his ass whipped several times, and he still comes out the next week dancing and smiling. 

Nevermind, Sandow with that ambush. Bet Brodus still comes out smiling next week.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Were being saved


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Loving it, loving it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Damien Sandow is my hero.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Starting to like Damien Sandow. This could be a good feud between the two.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Sandow really is our savior.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

THE INTELLECTUAL SAVIOR OF THE MASSES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Brodus Clay getting shit beat out of him. Ratings just skyrocketed.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I think it's safe to say Damien is going to kill Brodus.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Lets see him dance with no leg hahaha Sandow knows what he's doing.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Why isn't Cena coming out to help????


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Well that segment turned out great.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I haven't found this Raw to be that bad at all really. 

Only problem is that nothing has really happened yet and the opening segment was average.

And yay Sandow beating down dat boy


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Why don't the trannies help Brodus !?.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Am I dreaming? Is there really a feud going on in the mid-card?


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

THANK YOU, DAMIEN SANDOW.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

DAT HEAT!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I hope fat fucking Brodus' knee is legit fucked.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Maybe Clay will never be able to dance again? One can only hope!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Isn't Sandow like the 3rd person to do this to Brodus in the past few months? Getting a little redundant.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

People shouldn't be booing...they should be elated with joy!!!!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Thank you Sandow. Thank you so very much


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Thank you Sandow.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

i'd love to attack naomi's ass from behind


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Somebody telephonically contact my progenitor!!!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

That was awesome.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Sandow is GOAT.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

LOL Clay is such a jobber. Go back to being Snoop's bodyguard plz.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Thank you Mr. Sandow


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Thank you, Sir Damien Sandow. Thank you.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Damien is my hero!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Clay deserved that beating. He needed it to learn his lesson and to stop spreading his ignorance.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

"You're welcome!" How did he know I was saying thank you?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Damien Sandow is brilliant.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Is it safe to say Sandow probably the top heel in the company? Well at least the only one that gets heat...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Sandow with a cheap chopblock. 

I rename thee "10 Yard Penalty".


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Brodus sounded like a wounded hippo.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Please let them be writing him off of TV for good.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Nice shirt, Bry.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Dont care for this guy but thank u SANDOW!!


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

You did this to yourself, Brodus..


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

The GOAT!!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

omg dat heat. Fucking sandow is a main eventer. good job makin a midcard feud wwe. good job.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

The only criticsm I have of Sandow is that sometimes he seems to hold back on some of strikes so they don't look like they are actually connecting

But apart from that the guy is Awesome


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I think we should get Lawler to watch a RAW so he might realise just how shit he is, could be angle of the fucking year for him to break down


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

How much you want to bet this segment ends with NO NO NO or YES YES YES


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I FUCKING LOVE DANIEL BRYAN.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I want that NO NO NO shirt....


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

look at AJ just sitting back there all calm while her show is spiralling OUT OF CONTROL.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

you do realize Clay's going to come back and take him out...it's not like we seen this before right..


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

SAVE US JERICHO!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

D-Bry/Kane at SummerSlam? Wat

D-Bry and AJ's chemistry is a BILLION times better than AJ and Punk.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Um, why?


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Seriously, fuck AJ. fpalm


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Bryan vs Kane at Summerslam, like we didn't see it coming.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

where the fuck did this bryan/kane feud come from? What did bryan do to deserve being paired with Kane?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Kane vs Bryan confirmed for Summerslam.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

God damn Kane vs Daniel Bryan at SS, really? jesus that match has been seen on Raw and Smackdown a hundred time.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

What are the odds that AJ's shoes turn out to be a Girl Talk or Truth or Dare game phone.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Zeppex said:


> Is it safe to say Sandow probably the top heel in the company? Well at least the only one that gets heat...


Well, he's damn near the only one that's actually talented...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

So did Vince McMahon get sick of YES so he decided to go with NO to kill YES because YES was awesome?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I like AJ but GET YOUR OWN FUCKING CATCHPHRASE YOU THIEF


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Bryan v Kane at Summerslam fpalm


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Oh for fuck sake. Fuck AJ, annoying bitch.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Daniel Bryan's one minute has been better than the entire show all together.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Anyone else think AJ and Daniel Bryan would make a good ON-Screen Couple?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

:lmao

It's amazing how one woman can make you say NO! NO! NO! NO!


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

You can tell Vince jacks off to AJ in the shower. She's featured on the show more then anyone. 

And AJ saying Yes will not get over.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

This will be the last time I will be staying up for 3 hour Raw's. Not worth it. 

Waiting for the Brock/HHH promo then I'm off to bed


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Bryan to whip Kane's big red ass at summerslam! :yes:


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Amber B said:


> What are the odds that AJ's shoes turn out to be a Girl Talk or Truth or Dare game phone.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Domenico said:


> Seriously, fuck AJ. fpalm


Oh, okay then.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I told myself I would give WWE until SummerSlam to not suck....they're making it hard to keep to that


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Fuck AJ seriously...


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

guys it's really bryan vs charlie sheen for summerslam, dont let them fool you


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Headliner said:


> So did Vince McMahon get sick of YES so he decided to go with NO to kill YES because YES was awesome?


Since it was not his idea and Bryan got over by himself. Yup.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

That was the greatest thing I've seen from the WWE in I don't know how long. God bless you Sandow for finally taking out that fat sack of crap. You've earned a loyal fan in me (OK, I was already a fan before, but now I'm even more of a fan).


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Lol at Bryan. Annoyed that he is facing Kane at SS, but at least it's better than Sheen.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I thought that they were having audio problems for a minute. :lol


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

KANE vs BRYAN at Summerslam?!?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Bryan-Kane - a match we've seen a thousand times now on PPV. Whoop-de-fucking-do.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Headliner said:


> So did Vince McMahon get sick of YES so he decided to go with NO to kill YES because YES was awesome?


My guess he got tired of people chanting the catchphrase of a heel and decided to turn it on the fans and make it so when Bryan's fans chant YES it sounds like they're against him and giving him heat.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, he's damn near the only one that's actually talented...


Daniel Bryan says hello.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

At least Bryan will go over at Summerslam


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Send for the man!


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



bluestar said:


> Oh, okay then.


Any fan of her is just ignorant and complacent at how horrible she is, and anyone saying she is over is definately deaf. She comes out in silence, and she has to steal Bryan's catchphrases to get even the slightest reaction.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Domenico said:


> Seriously, fuck AJ. fpalm


I would love to!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



jblvdx said:


> *You can tell Vince jacks off to AJ in the shower.* She's featured on the show more then anyone.
> 
> And AJ saying Yes will not get over.


I can't speak for Vince, but I sure do!!!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

AJ overdoing it w/ the weird facial expressions.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



KuritaDavion said:


> Brodus sounded like a wounded hippo.


That's because he is a wounded hippo.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

So has Alberto Del Rio called the cops yet?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Here comes Krackwhore Kelly


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Kelly Kelly Is Back


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Wat is this?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

NO! NO! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

K2fan just creamed his pants


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Kelly Kelly has ruined what was a good show.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Ugh, she's back...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

*NO!*


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

lol diva time.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

oh shit the return of kelly kelly


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

What?! No Jericho-esque return vignettes?!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Oh no, she's back.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Sticking D-Bry in such a filler match for SummerSlam doesn't ring with well with me. That and the No! stuff though I think they'll drop that when they realize they can't kill Yes!

OH FUCK. HERE'S THIS BROAD


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

OMFG KELLY KELLY is here. business has just picked up.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Headliner said:


> So did Vince McMahon get sick of YES so he decided to go with NO to kill YES because YES was awesome?


Yup, pretty much.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

KellyKellyFan's room just got a new paintjob...


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Oh great


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

No no no no no!

At least Kelly Kelly Fan will be happy..


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Oh this gets better and fucking better!!!!



NOT

Bryan and Sandow only good parts so far


----------



## WooKennedy (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Someone will be happy.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Oh Great Kelly Kelly is back. Lawler's boner won't go down until SummerSlam.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Kelly's music hits. Lawler creams his pants.


----------



## The99Crusher (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

No. Why hasn't she left?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

What has wwe done to bryan they've sent him to the midcard road he does not deserve to be in there. Why don't wwe do the right thing and switch adr spot with bryan. .

Ohh heres kelly kelly.. Somewhere kkf is jizzing all over his tv screen.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Yes shes back :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Oh lawdy, here comes the female botch machine.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

FML....Kelly Kelly. Lawler just bonered under that table.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

i guess her career outside the WWE failed.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I hope Kelly Kelly jobs to Eve Torres


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I wonder if Kelly used the time off to learn how to run the ropes.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Kelly for WWE Champion!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

K2 match...










momma no!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Daniel Bryan says hello.


Your talking to the wrong guy dude lol.

Also LOL at Kelly Kelly getting a piss poor reaction.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I'd love to be in between Eve and Kelly Kelly


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Yes, the greatest wwe diva Kelly kelly is back!!!!


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

This is the first time in months I'll be rooting for Eve.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Eve better win this.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Well you people wanted a divas match. Now we all have to suffer.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> What?! No Jericho-esque return vignettes?!


Kelly Kelly was the girl in those Jericho vignettes.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Damn, I thought that Kelly Kelly got released.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

So all of these matches are being made based on AJ being mad at people? 

Yeah OK.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Who let this ho back?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



SJFC said:


> Send for the man!







Fear not, he has arrived.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Lawler wtf was that? :lol


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I zoned out for a good 30 minutes and didn't realize it, then ate a delicious pizza, then came back to hear Lawler orgasming over Kelly Kelly.

Lawler ruins everything.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

A Divas match? What is this sorcery!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I wonder if I can write "in before rollup of doom" before it happens...


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Winner stays in the Summerslam add

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

God, I hope Eve isn't jobbing to Kelly Kelly..


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

What the hell is she doing back? fpalm


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

kelly kelly has actually gotten worse in the ring.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

POW POW POW POW!

Yup, she's really back.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

The divas division?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Kelly kelly sucks...i bet this whore got a new contract


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Who is the divas champion again?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

fuck the stinkface only Rikishi should be allowed to use that


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



LBGetBack said:


> Eve better win this.


.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

just sat back down to see that Kelly the whiny cunt is on my TV again? wtf is this shit?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

AJ's the GM. Naomi dances. Nattie, Beth and Layla can't get on TV at all. But Eve and Kelly WRESTLE. LOLWWE


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

My god...she's gotten worse in the ring!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Punk needed his road side piece back.
At least her weave looks decent. It's dry but it blends.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Kelly is fucking awful.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Can she run off the ropes yet?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

:lol This is terrible.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

where're TNA fans when you need lacey von erich "YOU CAN'T WRESTLE!!" chants fpalm


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

the more I think about it Eve should really be the GM if they're gonna go with a Diva btw.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I hope Kelly Kelly jobs..but i'm guessing she'll win...part of her sucking off Vince..i mean re-signing lol


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Kelly Kelly got a pop.

I know that everyone is now bitching about her but I love her. She does her job well in my opinion and it isn't a coincidence that when she comes back, Divas are featured on the 3 hour show and for longer than 2 minutes.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I really wish Kelly would ditch the extensions.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



R.K.O Peep said:


> Who is the divas champion again?


I think it's still Michelle McCool


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

GET HER A BODY BAG, EVE!


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*










Kelly, just go away and take your screaming orgasms with you.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

K2 hasn't botched yet surprisingly enough.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I want to see Eve put Kelly in a Kimura Lock


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Kelly's screaming and yelping is intolerable.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Fatcat said:


> A Divas match? What is this sorcery!


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

K2 returns and she looks even worse in ring. Lovely. And now with the screaming. I definitely didn't miss this.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Dat Eve.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

The hysterical crying. fpalm


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

God, STFU Kelly.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

King: who's this ..Sky Velveteen just came in an attacked poor Kelly Kelly


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Ah yes...Kelly Kelly's screams. Makes my ears bleed


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



NikkiSixx said:


> GET HER A BODY BAG, EVE!


Sweep the leg Eve!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



kopitelewis said:


> Kelly Kelly got a pop.
> 
> I know that everyone is now bitching about her but I love her. She does her job well in my opinion and it isn't a coincidence that when she comes back, Divas are featured on the 3 hour show and for longer than 2 minutes.


:lmao the fuck outta here.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

It wasn't a terrible match, actually.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

She won by a roll up fpalm


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

:lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Does Kelly train with Adam West or something?

_KA-BOOM!_


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

OMG A ROLL UP WIN IN THE DIVAS DIVISION...NO FUCKING WAY!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Oh look, a roll up pin. I wasn't expecting that.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I envy Eve right there.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Lame fucking finish..fuck KELLY KELLY...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Bearodactyl said:


> I wonder if I can write "in before rollup of doom" before it happens...


Good call. I seriously think she's booked to win by rollup just to troll us.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Kelly Kelly's finisher = Roll up pin


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Shut the fuck up, Lawler. The match was garbage.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

K2Fan to make a topic about this in 3...2...


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

when was the last time Kelly Kelly won a match w.o a roll up? lmao.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

The amount of hate I have when she does the rollup...


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Banging Rener Gracie = BJJ Blue Belt


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Has Del Rio called the cops???


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Evolution said:


> I really wish Kelly would ditch the extensions.


Yeah, there beyond obvious. One time my GF said "wow those look really bad" and she don't even watch wrestling.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

eve jobbing now...hbk coming up soon?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

That's what people were complaining that we were missing?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Kelly Kelly wins..


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Eve's face was in Kelly's privates for that pin.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

And Layla is nowhere to be seen and this is the only match where Lawler is actually calling shit that is going on in the ring. :lmao


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I had dozed off, was having a nice dream, then this loud pitched screech interrupted at the worst possible moment. Kelly Kelly's back, isn't she?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I want WWE to hire Velvet Sky just so we could get maybe the worst match of all time with her vs. Kelly Kelly.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Eve landed on the top of her fucking head. Kelly Kelly after six years still can't wrestle out of a wet paper bag.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

the megastars always get a win their return match. just as i expected a K2 win. lol recap of Sheamus the car stealer.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

My eyes must be deceiving.. Was that a 4 count?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Welcome back, Kelly. We all missed your tenacious in-ring ability.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

More recaps!


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Wow.. I'm not sure I have seen an entire crowd collectively  at once...but sure enough when Kelly won thats what they did...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Can King stop saying he borrowed it?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

:no:




Huganomics said:


> The divas division?


If K2 is gonna be the face of the division again


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Shawn Michaels ‏@ShawnMichaels
WWE Universe, I will see you in the ring…NEXT!! #HBK
Expand
Reply Retweet Favorite


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I'm going to set Jerry Lawler on fire.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

if King says he borrowed the car one more fucking time....


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

You know how stupid that promo would have been if Sheamus was wearing his shirt and trunks?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

SOMEBODY CALL THE FUCKING COPS!!! 

A VEHICLE WAS STOLEN!!!! SHEAMUS SHOULD BE IN JAIL!!!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

YOU HEAR THAT GUY! WE GET A TOUT AFTER THE AD BREAK!!! OMFG


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

BORK


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Yes...HBK to get his ass kicked in his hometown by Brock~!!!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Cena getting the main event again. For fuck sake.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

https://twitter.com/WWEAJLee

A.J. ‏@WWEAJLee
Kane & Miz weren't picked by the WWE Universe to face CM Punk tonight on #Raw, but I've decided they will compete tonight against each other


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

FIFTH trips/lesnar recap. Bet they have three more recaps after their segment.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Nope still can't run the ropes XD So much for 'working her ass off for 6 years' if that is the level she's got to in 6 years then she really is shit.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Ziggler should interrupt HBK


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



KuritaDavion said:


> I want WWE to hire Velvet Sky just so we could get maybe the worst match of all time with her vs. Kelly Kelly.


i want them to sign Angelina Love instead. then Love and Kelly can form the lightest combined weight tag team of all time.


introducing at a combined weight of less than Evan Bourne, KELLY KELLY AND ANGELINA LOVE.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

tout from a stolen vehicle?


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



scrilla said:


> if King says he borrowed the car one more fucking time....


Its probably some made up Irish custom that I have never heard of that Sheamus has.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

So, HBK will come out, Lesnar will attack him and Triple H will clear out Lesnar and make him look weak AGAIN. Can't wait.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

hopefully Lesnar kills HBK and HHH. Its a shame he lost to Cena. If he won the Perfect Storm that they are advertising him as would actually mean something.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Cool HBK next.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Well at least it wasn't a small cradle. And it went longer than it used to. And there was an actual kickout. Honestly, I've seen MUCH worse diva matches in the last few months. MUCH MUCH worse.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

K2fans thread tomorrow is gonna kill me its idiocy I can feel it


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

HBK comin' outta retirement calling it now @ 9:52.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Anyone else notice that the Divas division has gotten less focus ever since Layla became the champion? Where is Layla anyway? ....and they bring Kelly Kelly back so that she can do her gymnastic moves?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Were people expecting there wouldn't be recaps? I mean, they already ruined Brock at ER. This is their damage control...4 months later.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



JY57 said:


> A.J. ‏@WWEAJLee
> Kane & Miz weren't picked by the WWE Universe to face CM Punk tonight on #Raw, but I've decided they will compete tonight against each other


Oh yeah, thats what the WWE Universe wants to see, AJ.

Kane vs Miz.

:StephenA


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I got plan. I am going to take one of Lawler's cars for a ride without asking. It's alright though I am only borrowing it


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Mister Hands said:


> I'm going to set Jerry Lawler on fire.


You may have to stand in line.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Hopefully HBK' s not the weird, retarded, out of time, drunk HBK we got two weeks ago.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Kane vs. Miz later


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

If anyone didnt see it. Sorry if it has been posted.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



JY57 said:


> https://twitter.com/WWEAJLee
> 
> A.J. ‏@WWEAJLee
> Kane & Miz weren't picked by the WWE Universe to face CM Punk tonight on #Raw, but I've decided they will compete tonight against each other


And the hits just keep on coming.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I'm hoping Sheamus comes back w/ the Lambo & runs Lawler over..twice.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

come on lesnar.....give HBK an f5 lol


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

How about ADR calls the cops and Sheamus is arrested and charged to six months in jail and has to forfeit the title?


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



jblvdx said:


> Hopefully HBK' s not the weird, retarded, out of time, drunk HBK we got two weeks ago.


He was trying to re-enact his DX days


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



James1o1o said:


> Cena getting the main event again. For fuck sake.


why are people continuing to be shocked by this? The WWE has made it perfectly clear that the real champ is Cena by booking him as the ME for the last 9 months of Punk's run with the title. 

Punk is getting the title to keep the IWC derps at bay for a while until they figure out a way to put the title back on Cena to where it makes everyone happy.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

AJ has to be the worst GM of all time. #bringbackadamle


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



SoupMan Prime said:


> If anyone didnt see it. Sorry if it has been posted.


It's obviously Jericho.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

HBK!!!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Love that music


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

HBK :mark:


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

HBK woot


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

*Oh yes!*


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

This is the time for Lesnar to get his heat back.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

DrugBK is back!


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

< marks for HBK


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

"HBK is back!"

he was back 2 weeks ago, Lawler

Idiot


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



JY57 said:


> https://twitter.com/WWEAJLee
> 
> A.J. ‏@WWEAJLee
> Kane & Miz weren't picked by the WWE Universe to face CM Punk tonight on #Raw, but I've decided they will compete tonight against each other


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

So Lesnar's gonna destroy HBK right.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Bork Laser gonna mash up the Kid to intensify this fued? Or is Lesnar over capped out on Raw appearances for the Month of August with 0.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

HBK looks worse and worse every time he makes an appearance....


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

GOAT


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

HANDS OFF THE MERCHANDISE


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



SoupMan Prime said:


> If anyone didnt see it. Sorry if it has been posted.


not available to watch in my country


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



SoupMan Prime said:


> If anyone didnt see it. Sorry if it has been posted.


Awesome vignette.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I'd love to see Lesnar F5 Lawler through an announce table to Kevin Nash's/nWo's theme with Mark Henry cutting commentary. RATINGZ


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Didn't we have our legends night during Raw 1,000? I like HBK but christ, enough is enough.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Nice to see him in the ring.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

How yall not popping for fucking SHAWN MICHAELS!? He's from your fucking city, dammit!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Ah, it's always good to see Shawn.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



SoupMan Prime said:


> If anyone didnt see it. Sorry if it has been posted.


I saw a scorpion in there! STING IS COMING TO WWE


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

So how long before Lesnar comes out and breaks HBK in half?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I don't get it, why is everyone so excited for Skinner?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

What a reaction :rolleyes


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Eat your heart out girls ... hands off the merchandise


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

HBK's looks like the Slender Man wearing a cowboy hat. His face looks like its falling off.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

HBK's really gotta stop with the hair extensions.:lmao


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

If HBK doesn't get attacked by Lesnar: GOD LESNAR IS SUCH A JOKE
If HBK gets attacked by Lesnar: GOD THAT SHIT WAS SO PREDICTABLE


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

What is he back to promote this time?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Brock Lesnar is going to smash his face in.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Gotta love Shawn Michael's Thom Yorke eye.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*






Does anyone else wish this woman was Lawler?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

i like HBK's t-shirt


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



jblvdx said:


> HBK's looks like the Slender Man wearing a cowboy hat. His face looks like its falling off.


Excellent Slender Man reference... #MarbleHornets


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

The goat is in the ring.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Huganomics said:


> If HBK doesn't get attacked by Lesnar: GOD LESNAR IS SUCH A JOKE
> If HBK gets attacked by Lesnar: GOD THAT SHIT WAS SO PREDICTABLE


I see you're well prepared for the next few days of posts on here.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Huganomics said:


> If HBK doesn't get attacked by Lesnar: GOD LESNAR IS SUCH A JOKE
> If HBK gets attacked by Lesnar: GOD THAT SHIT WAS SO PREDICTABLE


People have to stop with the predictable stuff. Lots of shit is predictable, but if it's good, it's good.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Evolution said:


> What is he back to promote this time?


Skinner's Alligator Adventures, or something like that.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Can they fuck off with twitter?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I wonder why they keep bringing these vets back?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

HBK, Sandow, and Daniel Bryan have been the most entertaining people on the show (at least the parts that I've watched). I miss HBK, especially 90s HBK.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

whats this about?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Just get to the point already HBK!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

now trending #IMarkForMyself #ImStillABiggerMarkforMyselfthanBret


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

In before Lawler announces that #HBK is trending.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Huganomics said:


> If HBK doesn't get attacked by Lesnar: GOD LESNAR IS SUCH A JOKE
> If HBK gets attacked by Lesnar: GOD THAT SHIT WAS SO PREDICTABLE


This... Is... The Internet...


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

BROCK


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

scuttlebutt lol. Shawn Michael Scott


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

#HereComesThePain


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Tell them HBK, they're talking about.....DEAN AMBROSE.

Am I right, IWC? Huh?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

BROCK LESNAR.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

BORK!!! :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

*OH SHIT!*


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Lesnar


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

HERE COMES THE PAIN


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Oh shit!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

YES see ya hbk


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Here comes the pain!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

BORK LASER!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

HERE COMES THE PAIN!!!


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

YAY!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Here comes the pain!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



#ONIFC said:


> How yall not *popping* for fucking SHAWN MICHAELS!? He's from your fucking city, dammit!


I swear I read this as "pooping" the first time.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

HBK better then nearly everyone tonight bar Bryan and Sandow.


SHIT JUST GOT REAL!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

SHAWN IS GOING TO FUCKING DIE.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Heyman ftw!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Here we go


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

LESNAR!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

You know, Shawn Michaels is looking more and more like the killer from Cape Feare.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

gonna lol when they have Shawn kick Lesnar's ass and his wife bury Paul Heyman.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Bork, leave the talking to Heyman. Please.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Lesnar is in much better shape.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Thank god heyman is lesnar's mouthpiece.

If i have to watch a lesnar promo ever again I would shoot the television


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

LAWLER SHUT THE FUCK UP WITH THE BORROWING BULLSHIT.


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

"He borrowed it" for the billionth time.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

so sad at the reaction for brock lesnar when his music hits, i'd be going crazy if i was there


----------



## juiceGLC (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

FUCK EM UP LESNAR, FUCK EM UP!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Lesnar to fuck up HBK!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

"We're going to have a Tout from Sheamus" 

Yeah! It can also be admitted as evidence in the criminal court case!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Bork Laser has to show up nowadays.

Heyman's been cashing his checks..


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

F5 TIME!!!!!!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

BRRRRROCK LESNARR


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I want to go take the kings car call him and say hey Jerry I "borrowed" your car didn't think you would mind


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

FINISH HIM LESNAR! FINISH HIM!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

"in ring entertainer" zzzzzz


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Is it bad that I want to see HBK get annihilated by Lesnar?


----------



## Naturaltitman (Mar 30, 2012)

Bane Lesnar should break hbks back

Sent from my SGH-T679 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Thank god brock lesnar is not going to talk. I feeling it would have been shit.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Shawn's eye is looking extra lazy tonight.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Shawn acting like he already knows that he's about to get his shit fucked up.


----------



## Minotauro501 (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Nabz™ said:


> so sad at the reaction for brock lesnar when his music hits, i'd be going crazy if i was there


why? he's getting heat as a heel. That means he's doing his job.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Fuck you lawler you old cunt I wish someone would gag this fuck.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

lol, just like 2002.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

"Brock doesn't want to be the next Alligator Man."


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Why isn't Heyman the GM again?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Heyman on the mic = AWESOME!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Ah, Heyman talking while Bork stands menacingly. Feels like 2002.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Bork Laser=Bad Dood


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Bork Laser smiling and doodling.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Everytime they namedrop HBK as "the greatest entertainer of all time" I can't help but rage when it should be Eddie Guerrero getting that praise.


P.S Love how Heyman is a monster for bringing up HHH's kids when Stephanie not only insulted his children in a far more derogatory manner, but also attacked the man knowing full well he couldn't attack back. WWE and their babyfaces never fail to amuse me.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

The baddest DUDE on the planet today.


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Bork Laser? fill me in please


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

another HHH love fest


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

just wondering will HHH come out and clear the ring or will he come out and get his ass kicked.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I love how they don't even let Lesnar talk.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Lesnar is killing me with that stare. You want to laugh, but you'll get your shit fucked up if you did.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

"If it was any other guy" Except John Cena.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

If Trips goes over Lesnar, I'm going to be pissed.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

He attacked his wife? More like he mentioned his kids, and his wife came out to settle a 6-year grudge that she was too immature to keep off television. But whatever works.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Nice knowing you, HBK.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

"Lesnar, you're a sellout!"

Did anyone else hear that?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

HURT HIM SO BAD THAT MICHAELS CAN'T EVEN MAKE IT TO SUMMERSLAM!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

No need for you HBK.


----------



## Mr White (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

HBK

Arrive

Kiss HHH's ass

Leave


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Pretty sure Undertaker ended Shawn's career, but hey.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Mainboy said:


> Can they fuck off with twitter?


,,,


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Heyman facepalms as soon as Bork grabs the mic.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Heyman facepalming at Brock


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Can we just take a moment to appreciate Lesnar's hilarious overselling of Shawn's SCM back in '02?


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Please let Brock go over ...


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

HERE COMES HHH


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

what was the grudge between steph/heyman?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

:mark:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Bork takes mic. 

Heyman-Facepalm. Please .gif someone....


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

HAHAHAH TRIPLE H TO SAVE THE DAY. THANK GOD. PUPPPPPPPPPPPPET AAAAAAAAAAAAAAACHEEEEEEEE


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I did LOL at Paul's facepalm when Brock took the mic


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

LOL at Heyman facepalming when Lesnar took the stick. I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Damn, I wanted Bork to kill HBK...


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Dammit Triple H! Worse timing ever! I Lesnar to whoop ass!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

IWC will either will be pissed as hell or will be satisfied with how Lesnar looks.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I hate Lesnar so even though it would be idiotic for HHH to win at Summerlsam I think the meltdown of rage would be interesting to watch


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

What?! Brock wasn't going to fight both of them? Shocker!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

wait what AHAHA


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Why does Heyman keep giving him the mic?


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Brock takes the mic...and all his badassness dies.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

"You've never been in the ring with me before"


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

they wasted a Bork appearance on this?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Never let Lesnar speak....ever.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

.....Weak. "I'll see you before then" means he's going to destroy HBK. So obvious.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Brock's running? Really? Ugh. Can we NOT have a coward heel? Just once, WWE?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

It's hilarious how bad Lesnar is on the mic.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

By the end of the night guess that means Shawn will get knocked out


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Glad to see :vince really making these Lesnar appearances count for something...


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



HEISENBERG said:


> what was the grudge between steph/heyman?


I think it might be over Heyman being a better booker than Stephanie.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

there is literally no heat for this match.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Nah Bork is going to come back.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Huganomics said:


> Can we just take a moment to appreciate Lesnar's hilarious overselling of Shawn's SCM back in '02?


Biff Tannen!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I smell house invasion angle....


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

well that wasnt to good unless Brock attacks HBK before the night ends.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

HBK is going to get it later tonight


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

weak and poor


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Brock shouldn't talk anymore, not more than two words


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Huganomics said:


> Can we just take a moment to appreciate Lesnar's hilarious overselling of Shawn's SCM back in '02?


*slow clap*

(Y)


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

3rd recap. 

WWE can fuck off


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Okay, Shawn to get attacked backstage.

Also, more on Bertie's borrowed car.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

So this Tout will capture the arrest, right?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Lesnar has the last word and leaves the ring and they play Triple H's theme? Give me fucking strength. It's absolutely mind boggling how they've managed to fuck Lesnar's return so badly.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Get Lesnar away from the mic. Even the two lines he said were horrendous.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Another flashback really?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Making another appearance tonight: the Krusty meme!






Certainly appropriate after that segment...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Mister Hands said:


> Why does Heyman keep giving him the mic?


Are you going to tell Brock no?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Lets break away from this segment for something a little more exciting shall we. Lets check out this Tout!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I bet we just see HBK laying on the ground all hurt instead of showing how he got hurt.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

lol at another replay, which was just played 5 minutes before.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Bork attempting to sweat as much as Mark "RATINGS" Henry.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

house invasion or else HBK getting hurt later


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

borrowing the car? lol wtf?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

"Hey Birdie, luhvin' tha cah, fella!"


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Can I "borrow" Lawler's car? I am sure he won't mind


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Shaymooos.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Wow this shit is so weak right now.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Michael Cole is completely right this time. 

CALL THE FUCKING COPS!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

:lol @ Sheamus singing


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I live in Texas, and I dislike Sheamus even more. Also hating King more.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Let's all go borrow cars everyone Sheamus did it and he's A STAR


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

this show is putting me to sleep.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

What happened to Cole's iPad? Did Austin destroy that too?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

just watched barretts return promo surely pyro must be happy with it


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



TJTheGr81 said:


> Brock's running? Really? Ugh. Can we NOT have a coward heel? Just once, WWE?


Usually I'd agree with you but it's 2 on 1 basically with HBK in the ring as well. There's cowardice, and then there's not being stupid. This was the latter...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Did Sheamus do some blow before doing that tout?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

HHH is the ultimate momentum killer.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Is it me or does Brock sound like mike Tyson?


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

He has said the borrow the car line AGAIN! Tell me again why we can't have JR instead?


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

WWE has gone crazy,and hhh is the biggest spotlight hogger.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



TripleG said:


> Michael Cole is completely right this time.
> 
> CALL THE FUCKING COPS!!!


Bet that's the first time you've ever said that before.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

that was freaking strange!

tout from a stolen car


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I fucking hate King so much. Why is he blindly defending Sheamus like a moron?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I'd like to see Triple H cut a promo so long that there are actually recaps of the promo in the promo.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

A friend of mine just said this. Shawn will throw in the towel for Triple H and that will be the finish at Summerslam.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> HHH is the ultimate momentum killer.


Yep, Brock is going to end up like Orton at WM 25.


----------



## Naturaltitman (Mar 30, 2012)

Get the feeling in a few years hbk is gonna be like foley...no one gives a fuck when he comes out...and his pop will shrink immensely

Sent from my SGH-T679 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Mr White (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

WWE trying hard to convince us Sheamus stealing Del Rio's car is going to end up being some sort of classic Raw moment.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Alex Riley's STILL employed? Holy shit...


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Riley on RAW, holy shit.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Holy shit, Riley is on RAW.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Struggling to stay with this Raw tonight. 

.....And Alex Riley won't help.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

jericho sporting zigglers shirt


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Jerichommentary!!!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Riley comes back from the dead. <3


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Lesnar "AH HBK, I wondered what would break first, your spirit, or you're hair extensions.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

finally alex riley


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Riley, fuck yes! About to job to Ziggler though. Damn.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Keep holding on to that WWE..... Until Monday night football starts up again...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Jericho is werking that Show Off t-shirt. Mmm.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Jericho at commentary cool


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Hopefully someone has jacked Lawler's car in the parking lot.

A-RY, yes!


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Is that an Alex Riley in the ring?

Endangered species, indeed.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

lol Riley


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Alex Riley now promoted to jobber status along with Christian lol


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

A wild Riley appears.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Shut the fuck up Sheamus.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Jericho on commentary? I think i'm in love


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Whenever I hear EXCUSE ME, I get the images of children being murdered.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Sandow can't get any better.

Go away Vickie.


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Mr White said:


> WWE trying hard to convince us Sheamus stealing Del Rio's car is going to end up being some sort of classic Raw moment.


This.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Vickie's breasts are WOW.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

:lmao Y2J still wearing Ziggler's shirt.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Jericho on commentary is always entertaining


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

JERICHO. YAY. ZIGGLER. DOUBLE YAY.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

lol even Jericho hates on Jerry's commentary.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

did she just call Dolph the resident "show oven"???


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> I'd like to see Triple H cut a promo so long that there are actually recaps of the promo in the promo.


:lmao:lmao


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Ziggler FINALLY got his hair dyed again.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Ziggler vs Riley would actually be a really entertaining match, if Riley wasn't just jobbing to Ziggles.

Unless Jericho interferes.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

i like how they left NBC off that list. :lmao


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Lesnar's whole appeal is based on fucking people up. This should be magnified even more now with his UFC background. Twice in a row, they've made him look like a bitch. Even if he destroys Michaels later, this still won't be good unless he mangles HHH at Summerslam and wins, IMO.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

hair is rebleached, sweeeet.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Nabz™ said:


> finally alex riley


Business is about to pick up, amirite?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Jericho keep me awake please


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Ziggler Mark said:


> did she just call Dolph the resident "show oven"???


You heard it too?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



TripleG said:


> Whenever I hear EXCUSE ME, I get the images of children being murdered.


When I hear Excuse Me, it's an instant channel change.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Jericho looks good in a pink shirt lol


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

It's 2012, and HHH is in the top match at summberslam. shm .... fuck you, wwe


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Decent amount of matches tonight. A LOT less recaps. Go on guys, you can admit it, the amount of recaps is nowhere near as bad as last week. It won't hurt you to say something positive you know?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

"I found it in the trash and it has nice summer colours" :lmao


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Ziggler's hair looks like spaghetti.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Oh wow, just noticed I have those Nikes that Riley is wearing.

:kobe3


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Jericho to yell "YOU'RE A STUPID MAN, YOU'RE A STUPID MAN" at Dolph pls.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Damn shame what happened to Reiley's push


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Dolph Ziggler the SHOW-OVEN?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

:yes for the main event


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

:lmao :lmao :lmao Jericho is always GOLD. ALWAYS.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Jericho bringing back the Mitchell (Y)


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I actually preferred how Ziggles looked with his hair not completely dyed.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

lol Mitchell


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Dolph Ziggler paying tribute to me.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Riley in the main even of Wrestlemania, wow seems so long ago


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

jericho and jerry lawler being 'friends' now is sickening. All of the shit jericho has done in the last few months has been forgotten about???????

Such retarded thinking by wwe. jericho went so heel that being face is wrong.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

too many comments about how many guys are excited about dolphs bleached hair and jericho looking good in a pink shirt...you guys are fucking creepy cunts.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Love when Y2J calls Michael Cole 'Mitchell'. Always reminds me of that famous promo he did with The Rock backstage when they steal each others catchphrases.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

For some reason I really like Alex Riley.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

awesome awesome dropkick by Ziggler there


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

MITCHELL


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

That dropkick was the greatest thing that has happened this entire show. That was WIN


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Jericho doing a better job of building these two guys up in a minute than Lawler and Cole have for anyone in 4 years. Amazing.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I'm shocked this isn't a squash match, tbh.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

TALK ABOUT BARRETT!!!

We are...

MORE!!!


----------



## O10101 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Wait a minute.. are people actually complaining about this RAW?

We've got less recaps, better matches that have been thoroughly entertaining and longer, feud progression, and an announcement that HBK is going to be in the corner of Trips at Summerslam. Not only that, but he's most likely getting attacked before this night is over.

This has been great so far, IMO. And more importantly then anything else, this is only the third week of the 3 hour format, they are clearly tweaking and fixing things to make it better, pretty soon they will have a good grasp on exactly what to do to make it as good as it can be.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Lol show oven


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Oh Jericho tell me everything you know...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Lawler, don't talk to Jericho. You don't deserve to talk to Jericho.


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



genocide_cutter said:


> Damn shame what happened to Reiley's push


Not really ... just another CAW ...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Did he turn a hiptoss into a suplex mid move?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Jericho building up Ziggler more than commentators have in the past year.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

17,000th post wow


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Chris Jericho instead of going away with your rock band stay on Raw and go on commentary. Please


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Ziggler should only dye half his hair.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I hate the fact that WWE signed Brock just to job him out at every ppv


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

props to jericho for putting both of these guys over on commentary. Fuck what you people say about Jericho's return being a failure, he's doing all he can to put the younger guys over.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Jericho telling it like it is about Ziggler


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I was wondering who the fuck he was talking about when he said Mitchell rofl


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

It would be EPIC if Michael Cole started saying "Flag" like when Wes Welker of the Patriots talked about the Jets and said "feet" 12 times in 3 minutes.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I marked for Ziggler's mocking of Jericho.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I love chris
He is in a feud and he is putting Dolph over like always.
Such a great mindset for a veteran.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

this tout stuff is stupid


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



O10101 said:


> Wait a minute.. are people actually complaining about this RAW?
> 
> We've got less recaps, better matches that have been thoroughly entertaining and longer, feud progression, and an announcement that HBK is going to be in the corner of Trips at Summerslam. Not only that, but he's most likely getting attacked before this night is over.
> 
> This has been great so far, IMO. And more importantly then anything else, this is only the third week of the 3 hour format, they are clearly tweaking and fixing things to make it better, pretty soon they will have a good grasp on exactly what to do to make it as good as it can be.


Shut up WWE suck up.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

JERICHO'S REACTION TO THE PINFALL :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

RILEY


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Riley won? :lmao


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Riley won a match!? Holy Shit!


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

RILEY WINS!

RILEY WINS!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

WOW!


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

WTF :lmao


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Christ. Yeah, WWE, just make Ziggler look THAT weak.

Nice.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Jericho is amazing.

He's putting himself over but not tarnishing Dolph. He's acknowledging Ziggler as a threat as well. Consequently, putting both guys over.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

fpalm....................


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Wow.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

RILEY!!!


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

:lol 

methuselah....!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Riley pins Ziggler....ugh.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

RILEY WINS


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

:lmao riley wins


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Alex Riley's first win in over a year.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Time for this forum to crash LOL


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

DAT POP


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Damn it Chris, tout? You too?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Riley wins...so that means Ziggler gets his revenge and beats Jericho at summerslam lol


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Holy shit! Riley actually won!


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

lame


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Okay, throw Lawler into Banes hole. And let Jericho call the show.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

:lmao Y2J just put over Tout and Twitter


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



HEISENBERG said:


> 17,000th post wow


:hb


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

:lmao Oh my god, that was fucking gold.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

:lmao :lmao Jericho is so amazing.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

jericho ftw. fucking love that guy

got his trollface on :lmao


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

LOL WHAT THE HELL JUST HAPPENED?!? :lmao


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Riley wins a match.. This is a day to remember.

Always remember.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Haha Alex Riley won and Y2J is killing it during this commentary tenure. Awesome. And Riley is trending, haha


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Y2j putting over twitter tout riley and ziggler awesome.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

YES RILEY


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

That was amazing in many ways lol


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Headliner said:


> Dolph Ziggler paying tribute to me.


:lol


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Lawler is so useless on commentary


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

that could be a good thing though I guess


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Good for Riley. Also, Jericho is awesome. #AyatollahOfRockAndRolla


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

"trending OBVIOUSLY FOR THE FIRST TIME IN HIS LIFE" great job burying talent king.

"KEEP IT UP GIRL"


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Riley improves ratings


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Miz's beard is weird.


----------



## WooKennedy (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

So much social fucking network shit.

Struggling to stay awake/alive at the moment.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

KANE has a Twitter now? :Vince


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Did Jericho say Riley hasn't won a match since Medusa was alive?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

jericho getting everyone and everything over

ugh sheamus/del rio is a terrible fued


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Inb4 the creation of 30 "ZIGGLER BERRIED" threads.


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



Ziggler Mark said:


> props to jericho for putting both of these guys over on commentary. Fuck what you people say about Jericho's return being a failure, he's doing all he can to put the younger guys over.


^this, he is the best example of a seasoned wrestler and future HoF, period


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

would love for them to go to Sheamus being brutalized by cops or something. Tired of seeing Sheamus with a stolen car and King continue to say he borrowed it.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Alex Riley gets a match on Raw.. IWC marks..

Alex Riley WINS a match on Raw....


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Jericho is amazing as a face.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



wwecruz said:


> Ziggler should only dye half his hair.


which half?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

"Alex Riley won a match."


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



ToddTheBod said:


> Did Jericho say Riley hasn't won a match since Medusa was alive?


Methuselah

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Methuselah


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Ziggler/Jericho is a proper feud. I am enjoying it, one of the best things about Raw right now, two of the best entertaining performers in the WWE right now and we'll all get the right ending from it and that is Jericho putting over a very good talent.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Jericho highlighting how weak the regular commentary is. He knows how to put talent over proper.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I hope Sheamus and ADR feud forever so that their overpushed asses don't interfere with everyone else.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



all in all... said:


> which half?


The upper half, i'd say.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I love how they openly shit on Alex Riley and basically called him a loser.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Keep making Touts Sheamus. You only help the prosecution's case!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Too bad this win is not going to lead anywhere for Riley.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

This better be the start of a Riley push.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

LMMFAO

http://lolwrestling.com/howlonghasjtgbeenemployed/


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Ziggler vs. Lenny Lane next week, please!


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Jericho trolling again. :lmao


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

For fuck sake Jerry Lawler. Totally needless burial of Alex Riley there, after a win that would have actually helped him build momentum. Who does that help? How does that add anything positive to Alex Riley, the show, the company? Frustrating.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Jericho/Punk commentary team after they retire plz.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Be a STAR.

Followed by the continuing adventures of Sheamus the car thief.


----------



## Mr White (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Raw is just one big social network ad with a little wrestling thrown in here and there


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Please cut from this to Sheamus stealing Del Rio's car.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

People still make fun of you for the way you dress Cena, for good reason


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



SoupMan Prime said:


> would love for them to go to Sheamus being brutalized by cops or something. Tired of seeing Sheamus with a stolen car and King continue to say he borrowed it.


I'd lol so hard if Sheamus's next Tout started with another pitstop getting interrupted by angry cops.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

guize be a star


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Bully Ray's memo is better


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Raw..is...FAIL. So far AJ GM is not working for me an4 I actually like4 AJ's character up until now but just no.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

"I was bullied because i was short, ginger, and fat. SO I STOLE THEIR FUCKING CAR!" - Be A Star


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

How many times must they repeat this shit?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

HE BORROWED


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Jericho put over Ziggler and Riley on commentary better than Lawler and Cole have done for anyone all year.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Oh god. Be A Star commercial. Then talk about the World Champ stealing a car.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I'm getting sick and tired of you Lawler...


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I hate to say it but Arquette looks drunk in that BA Star promo


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I want to fucking kill Lawler.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

another tout from Shaymoos


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



KuritaDavion said:


> Be a STAR.
> 
> Followed by the continuing adventures of Sheamus the car thief.


LMAO

So true.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Ah, I remember when Punk put Vince on blasted about B. A. Star.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

CM Punk got bullied for the colour of his hair? Erm...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

So not only is he stealing it, but he is damaging the property? 

That's right Sheamus. Keep making things worse for yourself.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



jblvdx said:


> "I was bullied because i was short, ginger, and fat. SO I STOLE THEIR FUCKING CAR!" - Be A Star


:lmao


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Sheamus rocks. He should wrap the car around a pole after 12 Irish Car Bombs IMO. THAT, would rule.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

King how would you like it if I borrowed your car? for fucks sake


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Jericho could get anybody over ...


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Lol at the dent in Kane's mask.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



NathWFC said:


> This better be the start of a Riley push.


It won't be.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I Bet one of the guys from the Sonic Commercials would eat the remnants of that Burrito..


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

So who likes Lawler here tonight? Anyone? Anyone? Voo4oo economics.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

how freaking stupid is Lawler?

I guess I can go into my neighbors nice car and ride it around for a while claiming I only borrowed it


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Kane? Does something need welding?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Seriously Lawler, you are pushing your fucking luck.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

"Please don't change who you are." What if I'm a bully? COVER YOUR BASES GUYS


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Idk about you guys, but its kinda nice old-school for the commentators to act like they're afraid of the pyro . Good stuff


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

sheamus should pick up a hooker, and befoul the backseat of adr's automacar


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

"Watch out, Cole."

Yes, because Kane's flames often go all the way over to the commentary table.

fpalm


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

If Raw ends with Alberto Del Rio or CM Punk beating up Jerry Lawler then this Raw would have been worth it. Only if that happens


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

I can imagine kids watching the Be A Star commercial. "There's Sheamus, hes the best!" "Wasn't he the one who just stole that man's car?" "....."


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*

Get ready to hear how Miz is a Triple Crown winner for the rest of his career.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

I still don't understand the point of Kane's Terminator mask.

Also, The Miz is the IC champ?

When the fuck did that happen?


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



KO Bossy said:


> Methuselah
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Methuselah



LOL someone edited it.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

CM Punk got bullie4 for being skinny fat...on WWE RAW!


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Stop trying to put over AJ lawler. It just makes me want to hate her.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I wonder what Kane looks like under the mask.*


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

I just hope they don't make Lesnar do one of those commercials or promos like they did with Mark Henry.


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



R.K.O Peep said:


> If Raw ends with Alberto Del Rio or CM Punk beating up Jerry Lawler then this Raw would have been worth it. Only if that happens


All the Lawler hate has me LMAO


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kane vs. Miz.

#FuckThisShow


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

throw a way match


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Sheamus bullie4 for resembling a muppet. On RAW.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



WTFWWE said:


> LOL someone edited it.


Very amusing. :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Sheamus is going to have to borrow that "Juan Cena" mask to stay hidden. Poor guy is going to have to go on the lam. 

And can anybody tell me when & how Kane turned face (you know, for the 80th time) because I honestly do not remember.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Miz against the Kane.....yes lawyer


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *I wonder what Kane looks like under the mask.*


:lmao 

Awesome.


----------



## Notmarkingforanyon (Jan 3, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Sheamus is going to have to borrow that "Juan Cena" mask to stay hidden. Poor guy is going to have to go on the lam.
> 
> And can anybody tell me when & how Kane turned face (you know, for the 80th time) because I honestly do not remember.


When he reunited with taker :lol


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

cavs25 said:


> Miz against the Kane.....yes lawyer


lmao I caught that shit too.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Because the WWE Universe doesn't want to see The Miz wrestle, Lawler.

Period.

You stain on a used-condom.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

TripleG said:


> And can anybody tell me when & how Kane turned face (you know, for the 80th time) because I honestly do not remember.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Gotta love the logic in booking this match... Let's take the two guys nobody wanted to see.. And make em fight each other... Ugh


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yawwwwwwwwwwwwn lol......


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Is it me or does Lawler get worse with each passing week?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

How are people able to kick out of Big Show's chokeslams but not Kane's?


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Way to make Miz look good...


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Woo! Kane wins!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *I wonder what Kane looks like under the mask.*


He looks like THIS...


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Dat Intercontinental Champion.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Are WWE really trying to wash their hands about Sheamus STEALING Del Rio's car by saying he's borrowing it. Lol what fucked up, warped morals.


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

Job out your IC champ much ...


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Miz back to jobbing fpalm


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

IC Champion Jobbed out. 

Of course that happened!


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Okay...Intercontinental champion loses clean. Okay...


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

Miz BERRIED!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Well that was anti-climatic. *


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I wonder if WWE would have let The Miz win had Kane came in last in the poll earlier to face C.M. Punk?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WWE is rather painful to watch...these 3 hours are really horrible....please go back to 2 asap!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Now that is a chokeslam


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

JOBBER JOBBER JOBBER


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Headliner said:


> How are people able to kick out of Big Show's chokeslams but not Kane's?


Because Kane is the Big Red Machine with the Big Red Three-Footer.

Show is just there.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

TripleG said:


> Sheamus is going to have to borrow that "Juan Cena" mask to stay hidden. Poor guy is going to have to go on the lam.
> 
> And can anybody tell me when & how Kane turned face (you know, for the 80th time) because I honestly do not remember.


Like every other time in the last few years, there was no turn. One week Kane's trying to kill Randy Orton, the next he's helping out with a BBQ.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

kanes face turn was never explained


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Unlucky Moz, you're still number 1 in my eyes.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

This coming up next, yeah HBK is getting gotten tonight.


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

Best part of RAW is this

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Methuselah#Alex_Riley


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> I wonder if WWE would have let The Miz win had Kane came in last in the poll earlier to face C.M. Punk?


Implying WWE polls are actually legit.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Headliner said:


> How are people able to kick out of Big Show's chokeslams but not Kane's?


everything about kane and his chokeslam are just obviously better


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

So much for Miz's new push. Why build up young talent and a midcard belt when we can just put over 40 odd year old Kane?


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Jericho's tout is up XD


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

To the people who criticize Lawler, you do realize that he is made to say these things, right?


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Looks like Kane was injured. He looked pissed and was favoring his knee/leg..

Sent from my EVO using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Sheamus is going to have to borrow that "Juan Cena" mask to stay hidden. Poor guy is going to have to go on the lam.
> 
> And can anybody tell me when & how Kane turned face (you know, for the 80th time) because I honestly do not remember.


He lit a BBQ for that summer rumble thing... yeah, I'm not joking.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Why does the IC/US champion always lose non-title matches? This is why no one takes these titles seriously.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> So much for Miz's new push. Why build up young talent and a midcard belt when we can just put over 40 odd year old Kane?


Because The Miz has no discernible wrestling skills.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:yes:yes:yes main event

will he job 2003 style


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

James1o1o said:


> Implying WWE polls are actually legit.


Every person that has ever worked for WWE has said so, including bitter people that left WWE, like Court Bauer. The polls are legit.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

http://www.tout.com/m/0gv1bk

WOOOOOOOOAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!! :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Who amongst us hasn't, "borrowed" a car before?*


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> So much for Miz's new push. Why build up young talent and a midcard belt when we can just put over 40 odd year old Kane?


Because kane has always been top of the card. And Kane is better than mike mizanin in every aspect. :l


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Dat Jericho tout


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

bmp487 said:


> To the people who criticize Lawler, you do realize that he is made to say these things, right?


Lawler is not fed EVERY SINGLE THING he says. Yet every single thing he says is fucking retarded. So...


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Dallas looks awesome.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

HEISENBERG said:


> kanes face turn was never explained


At this point, they've turn him heel and face so many times that they don't give a fuck anymore.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Is Sheamus implying he shit in that car?


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

BRYAN


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Hahaha, Sheamus wrecked the shit out of that car. He should of took a dump on the hood.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

did Shaymoos just say he shat on the ferrari?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Be a Star, Steal a Car. But he just borrowed it so it don't matter.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Dat Mitchell Cole falsetto.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Don't tell anybody" 

Yeah! And I am going to tell you not to tell anybody infront of a camera!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jericho tout was hilarious....What's up with the "NO NO NO" lol....we want "YES YES YES!!!"


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

NO! NO! NO! :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

That Ferrari.

Tears are literally streaming down my face.

Such a waste.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

so DB and Cena to close the show with a classic. crowd should def be on fire


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> At this point, they've turn him heel and face so many times that they don't give a fuck anymore.


I thought him lighting the grill fire explained it perfectly.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Don't tell anyone? The fuck? You're on worldwide tv.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Take Sheamus' ass to jail please.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Reverse Psychology. :vince


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

NOOOOOOO! :lmao D-Bry, engaging GOAT Mode.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

So its time for cena to sandbag another match and do the IMPOSSIBLE at the end :/


----------



## Mr White (May 25, 2011)

Sheamus - "Don't tell anybody"

yea especially the cameraman filming it


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Gotta give Bryan credit, turning his overness into an Angle "you suck" sort of situation.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

who will the crowd root for Bryan or Cena?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

THE GOAT HAS ARRIVED


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I love how Bryan is pointing down while saying "NO"..."YES" still owns...


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

don't tell anyone!!!!!

in front of live camera...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The GOAT getting dem reactions! :bryan


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Worst Part of 3 Hours of Raw...

Jerry Fucking Lawler & Michael Cole for an extra hour. 


Alberto, you are going to call the cops, right?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

wish Bryan could have his "Yes!" back.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Reverse Psychology. :vince


From time to time Vince still shows signs of his brilliance.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Now I can take someones car for awhile. I'll just tell the court I borrowed it!

Jerry Lawler has taught me well!


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

jblvdx said:


> Be a Star, Steal a Car.


Don't tell anyone. :evil:


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol lol lol bastard


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

#NO


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Whoop, Trips/Lesnar recap count - SIX.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

They should of got the chinese guy from the Hangover to pop out of the trunk.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:yes:yes:yes


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Cena with Dat Jobber Entrance???


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

tbf i bet half the cars the WWE guys rent come back in worse shape.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

"A game changing contract that changed the game" :yodawg


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

So is the WWE saying Irish people are bad drivers?


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

can we all agree this raw is pathetic ?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I feel like nothing has happened tonight.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

DB forget it..here's MORE ADR for your reaction needs...hello..where are you going ...he's the #1 contender


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

TripleG said:


> The Worst Part of 3 Hours of Raw...
> 
> Jerry Fucking Lawler & Michael Cole for an extra hour.
> 
> ...


Of course not! The only way to make Sheamus pay is to take the World Heavyweight Championship!


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh jeez there's nothing wrong with the Ferrari... Fog machine underneath it and some mud (or shit?) all over it isn't anything substantial...


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> "A game changing contract that changed the game" :yodawg


Yo dawg, I hurd you like changing games...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

cena/bryan should get good time. inb4punkwantsrespect.


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

Striker Texas Ranger said:


> I feel like nothing has happened tonight.


Except HBK in HHH corner you are correct.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So far the best parts of tonight....Wade Barrett, Sandow..and Daniel Bryan lol


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I love commercials. Maybe they could go to a 4 hour show for more commercials and recaps?


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

Shaddw said:


> So is the WWE saying Irish people are bad drivers?


Nope, that's tensai who doesn't like drivers


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Whoop, Trips/Lesnar recap count - SIX.


I'm watching a UK stream. You wanna guess how many Trips/Lesnar recaps have been shown here? Yes? Wait, No?! I'll tell you anyway. No, I'll give you a clue, much better. What rhymes with "Hero"?


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Either the main event is really long or something is happening.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Bork Laser is going to come again. Lawler and Cole stated he wasn't supposed to appear at the time he did lmao


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> "A game changing contract that changed the game" :yodawg


Rise Above Change :cena2:cena2


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

I love how they spent most of RAW talking about how Sheamus "borrowed" and stole Del Rio's car :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Striker Texas Ranger said:


> I feel like nothing has happened tonight.


Well, that's because nothing really did happen, lol.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I hope on smackdown or on next weeks Raw we get a segment with Sheamus being led away for police for that shit with the car


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Striker Texas Ranger said:


> I feel like nothing has happened tonight.


trust your feeling


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

watched Movie: The Movie for the first time and wow i think that was more entertaining than most of Raw. still a decent show, hoping DB and Cena ends the show with a bang. Hopefully Punk being full heel.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

These 3 hour raws are like a fucking endurance test....

It's like when you take a shit and your there so long your legs fall asleep...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Omega_VIK said:


> Well, that's because nothing really did happen, lol.


And for a three hour time investment, that's just...unbelievable.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

Striker Texas Ranger said:


> I feel like nothing has happened tonight.



Don't worry Brock Lesnar will attack HBK from behind at the end of the show because he can't handle him face to face....


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

HIGHLIGHT REEL :mark:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

"footballers dont play for stoke" :lmao


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Highlight Reel with Mr. Ziggles? :mark:


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

THE HIGHLIGHT REEL, BAYBAAAYY


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ziggler on the Highlight Reel! Hell yes.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Daniel Bryan's entrance is still going?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Highlight Reel > Peep Show. Peep show should of been canceled after the first episode.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Has anything happened on this show at all? Was anything advanced? It's like this week didn't even happen. We're not any closer, storyline wise, to Summerslam. I don't get it. What are they doing with the three hours?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

The reason why you people are watching Daniel Bryan right now is because of the good will of Cena to bring him back. Bare this in mind you ungrateful smarks.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Who the fuck cares about Tom Arnold?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

They went to commercial 12 minutes ago and said this match was next.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Highlight Reel featuring Ziggles... Yes please!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Tom. Arnold.

~relevant~


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

Crazy angle worked kinda with AJ? Give it to Bryan now.

WWE creatives thought process.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

YES!!!!!!! Highlight Reel returns with Mr. Ziggles finally some mic work time between these two


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Let's go cena!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ratings on the rise right now


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Aside from Sheamus and Jericho, has there been any touts? I was out for a while.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

DONT YOU FUCKING DARE MENTION TOM ARNOLD EVER AGAIN!!!! 

I will put my foot through the fucking TV if he shows up.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Where Tensei tonight. Does anyone miss him. cant wait for Night of Champions :mark: i will be there booing Cena. Sucks hearing he is from around here.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

only 14 minutes of this left thank God i want to go to sleep so badly fuck.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Recap-a-mania is Running Wild, brother!


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

If Punk comes out and fucks up Cena again, enjoy it while it lasts you know what it means when somebody dominates a feud week in and week out. This = Cena win.


----------



## Mr White (May 25, 2011)

It almost sounded like "Tom Arnold is watching Raw and he's pouting all about it"


----------



## AlbertoDelRio (Mar 8, 2011)

This RAW has actually been pretty damn good!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

RECAP


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Cena better put in some goddamn effort.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lets recap last week's Raw's ending...AGAIN!!!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Too many recaps!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

These fucking replays...get on with the match already!


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Striker Texas Ranger said:


> I feel like nothing has happened tonight.


That would be 'cause...nothing happened. Oh wait, I hear Sheamus borrowed a car.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Remember when AJ was supposed to be crazy, and interesting?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

YOU...ARE NOT BETTER...THAN ME!


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

LOL, nothing has happened in the last 8 minutes. Literally. Commercials, entrances, and recaps.....for 8 minutes.


----------



## WooKennedy (Oct 3, 2008)

HEISENBERG said:


> "footballers dont play for stoke" :lmao


Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm guessing Cena will win then Punk or Show comes out and faceoff.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Just realized this is a rematch from Velocity like 9 years ago.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Cena better not throw pussy ass punches like he did last week.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did it take 10 minutes just for both guys to get in the ring?


----------



## Naturaltitman (Mar 30, 2012)

Dat 2003 velocity main event rite durr dog

Sent from my SGH-T679 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"Daniel Bryan is a goatface. Heh."

Cease.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Lawler just said Ghostface.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Daniel Bryan working that crowd. So talented.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why can't his move just be The LaBelle Lock? That name sounded so much better.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Bryan and the crowd are golden


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

LOL Bryan took over the stupid ass Cena chants. I will forever be in his debt for that.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

lol those guys with ref clothes


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

OVER AS FUCK. Dat boy D-Bry.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

AlbertoDelRio said:


> This RAW has actually been pretty damn good!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cena out wrestling Bryan? fpalm


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

You buy $300 dollar tickets ($800 for PPV!) front row WWE tickets. 

You're automatically a douchebag.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

an oompa loompa chant? Really King REALLY!! fpalm


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Great work by DBry there.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> If Punk comes out and fucks up Cena again, enjoy it while it lasts you know what it means when somebody dominates a feud week in and week out. This = Cena win.


That's not entirely true. Miz dominated Cena for weeks before Wrestlemania and won the match.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Heavenly Invader said:


> Cena out wrestling Bryan? fpalm


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow Bryan's going a bit over the top I guess. It's good though.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Suck his dick, Cena. Suck his dick.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Ref and Bryan


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

LBGetBack said:


> LOL, nothing has happened in the last 3 hours. Literally. Commercials, entrances, and recaps.....for 3 hours.


thats actually what you meant to write...and it's just as correct


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

the smackdown fan was so much better than that guy.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Bryan arguing with a fan in a ref outfit. Haha, guy's losing it.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

fucking. lawler bleating. fuck me in the asshole and murder me now please.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Bryan being the GOAT like always.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Daniel Bryan is over on so many fucking levels! Yes/No off with another crowd member! :lmao


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


>




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

NO! NO! NO!

Not the Baby Goatee!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well if you're going to play crazy might as well go full force.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Goatface is not funny. It will never be funny, no matter how hard you try to push it.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

LBGetBack said:


> LOL, nothing has happened in the last 8 minutes. Literally. Commercials, entrances, and recaps.....for 8 minutes.


Na, more like 13-14 minutes. They went to commercial at 9:33 saying this match was next, then after the Bryan's entrance and that filler segment, commercial, then Cena's entrance, then Bryan running around. Then two minutes of wrestling, then commercial. They can waste 30 minutes like nobody's business.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Suck his dick, Cena. Suck his dick.


Your sig always cracks me up.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

tommo010 said:


> an oompa loompa chant? Really King REALLY!! fpalm


behold what dwayne has wrought, and despair


----------



## martinooo (Apr 2, 2012)

SP103 said:


> You buy $300 dollar tickets ($800 for PPV!) front row WWE tickets.
> 
> You're automatically a douchebag.


This is the stupidest thing I've read on this website


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> Remember when AJ was supposed to be crazy, and *interesting*?


No I don't remember that.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Wow Bryan's going a bit over the top I guess. It's good though.


Yeah, he somewhat is. I think maybe he was told to do that. IDK.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

DB is the epitome of the term "pro wrestler"...


----------



## AlbertoDelRio (Mar 8, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


>


Pretty sure all you guys do is complain that there's barely any wrestling happening? This is the most actual wrestling I've seen on raw in a couple of years!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Was Lawler really making goat noises?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

kobra860 said:


> Your sig always cracks me up.


Thanks. Greatest angle on right now.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Those lets go Cena! Cena Sucks! chants are getting really fucking old now and really annoying as they chant it for 10 minutes straight now. Those fans who chant he sucks if they really thought that they wouldn't wait for the kids to get their chant out they would overshout them everytime. But no they sit back and let the kids do their chant while Cena smiles in the ring at his favorite chant.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

take lawler off commentary


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Dr.Boo said:


> That's not entirely true. Miz dominated Cena for weeks before Wrestlemania and won the match.


Fair enough, but still the exception to the rule.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well if you're going to play crazy might as well go full force.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Yeah, he somewhat is. I think maybe he was told to do that. IDK.


i love it, old school heeling, utterly pissed off and frustrated, dont get better


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

HEISENBERG said:


> take lawler off commentary


Take Lawler off Earth.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I think Bryan and Punk should team up and be the new Two man Power Trip


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

he made fucking goat sounds, and said "he borrowed it" at least 30 times in an hour and a half. why are you paying this man vince? what type of commentating abilites does he possess that matt striker or josh mathews don't have? this is a fucking joke.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

David Banner said:


> Those lets go Cena! Cena Sucks! chants are getting really fucking old now and really annoying as they chant it for 10 minutes straight now. Those fans who chant he sucks if they really thought that they wouldn't wait for the kids to get their chant out they would overshout them everytime. But no they sit back and let the kids do their chant while Cena smiles in the ring at his favorite chant.


100% this. Too much kindness, show Vince we're fucking sick of it.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Del Rio couldn't buy a reaction at this point and he's wrestling for the World title at Summerslam yet D-Bry gets a reaction like this and is facing Kane. Unbelievable.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

Please for fuck's sake no more Lawler.

At least put another person on commentary so I don't have to listen to so much of him, that's why I like PPVs with Booker but that probably won't happen anymore either.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Jeez at all the negativity, I've enjoyed the show thus far.


----------



## AlbertoDelRio (Mar 8, 2011)

HEISENBERG said:


> take lawler off commentary


YOUR SIG!  :cool2 (Y)


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

NathWFC said:


> Take Lawler off Earth.


i loled irl. too many lawler posts to put in my sig fuck.


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

bryan 1st worst match.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> I think Bryan and Punk should team up and be the new Two man Power Trip


Except the Two Man Power Trips were practically undefeatable. Bryan and Punk, on the other hand...


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Thanks. Greatest angle on right now.


Do the right thing for our baby!!


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

spoiler:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

HEISENBERG said:


> take lawler off commentary


Someone slit Lawler's throat already.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

And such is life with WWE booking.. sad.


----------



## PunkSE316 (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow, WWE really hate that the fans rally behind Daniel Bryan. They are such corporate puppets now.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Big shit to interfere ...


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

Best part of my night is seeing the Lawler hate. Ya'll sayin' some funny stuff.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Five Moves of Doom...


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

so hows the show tonight so far? i watched dark knight rises instead


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

WAY TO SELL THAT ARM, JOHN. Fucking hell.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Omega_VIK said:


> Someone slit Lawler's throat already.


Someone shit in Lawlers Crown.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Refs checks on Cena to see if he wants to quit during a submission, with no response* *Bryan is forced to shake his head "no" for him*


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Cena is a shit wrestler


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Those FUCKING shoulder blocks and pump handle slam make me want to fucking kill someone.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Choke that motherfucker out Bryan!!!!!!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

dont worry guys, cena's got this


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

how will cena overcome the odds!?!?


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

Y2JFAN811 said:


> spoiler:



I'm laughing so hard right now.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Cena to Come back in 3..2..


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

COME ON BRYAN


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Daniel Bryan.

*THE UNBURYABLE *


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Nice counter out of the AA!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I enjoyed this Raw. Sandow beating down Clay, Jericho and Ziggler (with Dat A-Ry win), 4!! 1-1 matches besides that, a diva's match that lasted longer than 2 minutes, a tag match with actual tagteams, Heyman (both in talking to HBK and facepalming dat Brok's Mic skills), Wade Barrett Promo...

I've seen a LOT worse...


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

If Bryan doesn't win, then wrestling is fixed.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

...and as usual Cena doesn't sell being put in that hold by Bryan..


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Let's go BRYAN


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

You'd think that by now, people would learn to not try a wild, swinging punch after getting shoulder blocked twice by Cena.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Headbutt?!


----------



## WooKennedy (Oct 3, 2008)

No he hasn't King.

Fuck up, please.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

DAT DISTANCE!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

jblvdx said:


> Someone shit in Lawlers Crown.


Maybe we can get Randy Orton to do that for us.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

B***IT HEADBUTT!!!


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

Benoit headbutt?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

HE CAN'T JUMP THAT FAR

Oh he just did.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

can DB spit in Cena's face again. If Bryans Guillotine choke turns Cena blue i wonder what the STF would do to Bryan. Maybe make him go to sleep like Rock did.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Benoit with the headbutt!!!!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

For some reason the USAHD channel isn't working for me anyone else having this problem? i can only get on the standard channel.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

diving head buttv:bron2


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ease up on the flying headbutts Bryan...


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

cut cena's head off, he'll still find a way


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Happenstan said:


> Del Rio couldn't buy a reaction at this point and he's wrestling for the World title at Summerslam yet D-Bry gets a reaction like this and is facing Kane. Unbelievable.


well you're right, but macho man was kind of in the same boat...always got reactions, wasnt always a main eventer.

sometimes being great means you have to be in a 'lesser' spot, to bring up the overall card.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

i wish lawler woke up one day and didn't feel like commentating anymore. just, no murder, no spaceship off this planet. just, disappearing from the commentary table.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice headbutt...let's go BRYAN.....please win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm so over Daniel Bryan. I can't take the Yes/No shit anymore.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

The question is: Does Bryan tap out, get pinned, or get DQ'd


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

SP103 said:


> Ease up on the flying headbutts Bryan...


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

David Banner said:


> For some reason the USAHD channel isn't working for me anyone else having this problem? i can only get on the standard channel.


I'm having the same problem. Are you using Comcast too?


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

David Banner said:


> For some reason the USAHD channel isn't working for me anyone else having this problem? i can only get on the standard channel.


Working great here, comcast chicago ch:221


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

good job no selling vicious kicks to the chest, Cena, you cunt.


----------



## AlbertoDelRio (Mar 8, 2011)

totoyotube said:


> so hows the show tonight so far? i watched dark knight rises instead


Great movie.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

What a diving headbutt that was.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

CENA FROM OUTTA NOWHERE!!!! WHAT A MANUAVERRRRR!!!!


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

I will be fucking pissed if they ever make Bryan tap to Cena.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

codyj123_321 said:


> Benoit headbutt?


Dynamite Kid did it years before Benoit did.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

fuck this


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Snore.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good finish and sequence. Fuck Cena though. Same shit.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Well that was stupid.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

JOHN CENA!


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

What a fucking terrible ending.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

god i rofl at cenas red testo face


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

inb4 website crashes.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Good match there, but why does Cena win his match and not Big Show? Don't you want both contenders to look like threats to Punk?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

and Cena wins.

Here comes Punk


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

The winner of this match : John Cena.

Oh really?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Well who didn't see Cena winning?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*oooooooooookay*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

i swear this has been raw since 2005...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Great TV ME. D-Bry GOATS it up again. Guess it's too much to ask for Cena to fucking sell anything though. 

Punk on commentary. FUCKING DESTROY LAWLER AGAIN, PLEASE.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

I really hope Wrestlemania 30 is in London, if Cena was to win that, expect bottle thrown at him.


----------



## oMonstro (Jan 31, 2012)

FUCK YOU CENA!!!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Cena wins:StephenA


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

OVERCOME THE ODDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

CENA IS GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

welp

Knew it was coming though.


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

Well Cena just started the countdown till he gets his belt back.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

good match. Bryan has the best 2 matches in 3 hour raw era history.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Meltdowns incoming.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

The odds, Cena overcame them


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Of course....... fpalm


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

good match but same old shit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

kobra860 said:


> I'm having the same problem. Are you using Comcast too?


No suddenlink ch 246.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Y2JFAN811 said:


> spoiler:


Damn... Somebody call miss Cleo :lmao


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## Markoring (Jan 30, 2012)

11rob2k said:


> Dynamite Kid did it years before Benoit did.


But who made it more famous and whose name do you think of when you see it...


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

OMG CENA HE BEAT DA ODDS CAN HE DO DA SAME AT SUMMASLAM AND BE CHAMP!11!11!11!1!11!1!


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

That was a freaking great match.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

At least Bryan reversed the STF... That was a great finish.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Just like last year...Except only 1 belt.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

here comes Mr. Irrelevant


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

BIG SHOW AHAHAHA


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Shame Cena's neck wasn't broken by Show there.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

Markoring said:


> But who made it more famous and whose name do you think of when you see it...


i think of Dynamite Kid.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

What? Punk did nothing wrong, folks.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

where did all that energy come from. I swear Cena was almost choked out.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Fucking lame atleast punk saved it


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

They really need to stop doing that spot. It's kind of dangerous having a 500 pound man fall on the back of someone's head.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Unstoppable Monster gets laid out again! 

And oh they are going to make us wait to see Cena AA The Big Show...even though we've seen it a THOUSAND TIMES!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

kissing babies


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

tear lawler a new asshole, punk


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

we saw this before.

:gun:
:gun:
:gun:
:gun:
:gun:


fuck this ending.

since when did Punk kiss babies?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Too bad NO ONE in the crowd is hearing him right now.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Of course Cena won, you retards. How many titles matches does Daniel Bryan have at Summerslam?

Enjoy an awesome match and stop bitching about who wins a fake wrestling match.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

And hugging fat girls Punk?


----------



## Markoring (Jan 30, 2012)

11rob2k said:


> i think of Dynamite Kid.


i think of Chris Benoit.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Fuck you WWE.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So are you going to give back the tour bus? Isn't that why you kept your trap shut?
Dat heel turn.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

AHAHAHAHAHA PUNK GOT PUNKED


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Hey Punk, next time kick Lawler in the head for us.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Big Show closes the show? Well, shit.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

big show sounds like a gorilla that has been chain smoking for a decade straight.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL, way to make Punk look like a big deal. What a garbage ending.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Lawler needs to get buried... Literally like 20 ft under ground


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Punk got clowned by Show!!! :lmao


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

I hate the Big Show.


Why is he still main eventing?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Why?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok, Mark Henry lite. Good going.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

They had to get one last recap in before the show was over.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Dark_Link said:


> Fucking lame atleast punk saved it


*not really.


And so the show ends next week with Cena on top.... *


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Big Show the momentum killer


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

DOWN GOES CENA! DOWN GOES PUNK! That fat fuck needs to retire already.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Bam! Right in the kisser! Cole watches Family Guy.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Punk is devolping a Rock complex he was talking about himself in 3rd person


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Big Show's WMD looks so fucking weak on Raw, doesn't have the same impact when theres no fake smacking sound inserted in.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

What a stupid stupid ending.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

andersonasshole900 said:


> And hugging fat girls Punk?


That's still all Batista. Punk will never fuck with them fat girls.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Punk is god


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Another shit show ruled by the fucking pathetic social media obsession, constant recaps, the worst GM of all time in AJ, and adverts. The day WWE dies will be a good one for the future of wrestling.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Should've had Daniel Bryan interfere in the Punk/Cena/Show charade for entertainment purposes!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

that ending...

seeing big slow holding the title over his shoulder...

:StephenA


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

:lmao at Big Show destroying. Awesome. Give him a title run.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Yawn @ The Big Show


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Leechmaster said:


> I hate the Big Show.
> 
> 
> Why is he still main eventing?


Because he's big? Right.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Domenico said:


> Big Show closes the show? Well, shit.


And next week Cena will stand tall and they'll wonder who will win the match at SS. 

Weak Raw overall, this three hour change is killing the audience and me.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Haha Punk got knocked out. That was great.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Raw was BAD. really dragged.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Entertainment
Entertainment
WWE
Entertainment
Entertainment


.....lol okay


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Not a bad match at all. Cena no sells, but I'm so used to it now that I don't even notice. And as a bonus, Insane Bryan is a million times better than crazy AJ. His angry face of frustration is priceless. 


Was that Punk's Official Heel Turn, only for him to be squashed by AN UNSTOPPABLE GIANT?


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

I can't wait 'til after Summerslam when these trash fueds change up and go in a different direction.

Disappointed in the summer season thus far. Only bright spot tonight to me was Sandow beating down Clay and yelling "You're welcome" afterward to the chrous of boos.


----------



## Mr White (May 25, 2011)

I want 3 hours of my life back


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Three hours feels sooooo long now.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

The show wasn't really bad. Just uneventful.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

MVPs of the night= Daniel Bryan/Chris Jericho


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

They are killing Punk's character...I honestly find him boring right now...He sounds like del rio with the destiny shtick...respect respect respect.


----------



## PunkSE316 (Jul 22, 2012)

Holy shit, what a buzzkill. Can the Big Show just retire already?!?!?! He is so terrible. Why isn't Ziggler thrown in to this match or even Bryan instead of that annoying buzz kill called the Big Show.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Big Slow finishing the night off standing tall.. Awful


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

1 hour behind in canada... Did brock show up again or no?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Perfectly fine Raw. Have you people forgot the 998th episode so soon already? Now THAT was bad. This had a whole bunch of matches packed in, you had ziggler and jericho, you had sandow, you had heyman. In the last 5 years of raw, I've seen a lot worse. A LOT worse.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Aside from a few good matches (especially the main event), this RAW isn't much to talk about.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'd be fine with Show ending the show strong, but why do it after Punk cuts that promo? Doesn't really make sense. Whatever. Bork's gonna kill Shawn soon.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

TJTheGr81 said:


> The show wasn't really bad. Just uneventful.


yeah uneventful is the right word. There were things set up tonight but it just seemed everyone just ended with a wimper and not a bang. Maybe they are saving the big stuff or the next 2 weeks though. Was disappointed with the Lesnar and HBK, HHH confrontation. 


Decent raw tonight, some good action in the ring. Well goodnight guys and girls.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

Punk's promo nearly saved that shitty ending....

Big Show closing out 3 hour RAW is just SMH..... Cena winning again is just SMH... Cena/Bryan was pretty weak up until the last 3 minutes.

Rest of this RAW was pretty weak. Can only assume next week Lesnar takes out HBK


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

itsmadness said:


> 1 hour behind in canada... Did brock show up again or no?


He did so stay up


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

Bearodactyl said:


> Perfectly fine Raw. Have you people forgot the 998th episode so soon already? Now THAT was bad. This had a whole bunch of matches packed in, you had ziggler and jericho, you had sandow, you had heyman. In the last 5 years of raw, I've seen a lot worse. A LOT worse.


A shit thats better than another shit is still a shit


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I...I think I'm done. Not that I thought it was a terrible show or anything, or that there was something monumentally offensive that drove me away. I just realized tonight that I don't care about the show anymore. I don't care who wins any of the matches, I tune out when wrestlers start actually wrestling, actually. I fell asleep once during the show and only woke up by my phone going off. Then I found myself ignoring the show by changing channels or getting on my P.C. I have no desire to watch Summerslam either. I never watch Smackdown. Barely remember TNA exists. I don't even download shows anymore to keep up with like New Japan or anything. I think I am just not interested in wrestling anymore. Tonight, despite missing quite a bit of the show, I don't feel like I really missed anything and I have no desire to track it down to watch what I did miss. I'm completely apathetic. I guess it's time for a hiatus, from pro-wrestling, from wrestling forums, etc. Maybe I have finally out-grown it, or whatever.


----------



## harlemheat (Jun 28, 2011)

What happened to the devil costume Punk?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Middle of the road show, just like last week. I don't think we're going to get a great three hour raw unless it's a special episode and not just a pedestrian three hour show. 

But seriously, why couldn't they just end the show after Punk's rant? You can have Cena/Show stand tall next week. The way they handled it made Punk look like a total bitch. But cutting Punk off at the knees and making him look like a total bitch when he's on a hot streak is something they do quite often, so I'm not sure why I'm surprised.


----------



## CM Punk Says... (Jul 31, 2012)

harlemheat said:


> What happened to the devil costume Punk?


Hell In a Cell poster.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Average Raw, but 3 hours is just way too long.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Punk's little tirade on commentary there at the end was great. Show ending the show... meh, guess they're going the way of having each man come out on top at the end of the show. Last week Punk. This week Show. Next week... Cena. <_<


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

LA HOMBRE BLANCO ROBBO MI COCHE


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It's funny how much more tolerable - even desirable - a big marauding monster in the SS triple threat would seem if it was Mark Henry instead of Show. (Although Henry bitching out Punk after the little speech to Lawler would be equally stupid.)


----------



## Boston8119 (Jun 28, 2011)

Did I not pay attention tonight? People are still crying about recaps this week but I only remembered like 3 compared to the 50 or so last week. People are still crying about Tout even though they actually used it to progress storylines tonight instead of showing a bunch of people being morons just for the sake of being morons. There was a ton of wrestling on the show and people still crying that there is no wrestling. Jeesh, it seems like people around here just complain for the sake of complaining. I'm not talking about the content either necessarily so if you think Raw sucked because it sucked that's another whole story. But the "OMG RECAPS!" joke got old and stale pretty fast.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

PacoAwesome said:


> MVPs of the night= Daniel Bryan/Chris Jericho


Are you crazy? Did you forget about how Damien Sandow, that King among me, delivered us from the heinous Brodus Clay? That was an event of the year candidate.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

You know how when you're watching something that's incredibly good and time flies by? How when, before you know it, three hours are gone and you wish there was more to come? Yeah, that didn't happen tonight. Not for me, anyway. 

I have to be honest, I don't want to sit through an entire three hours of this every week. Sure, there are some longer matches, but all the commercials, and all the stupid banter at the commentary table and all the filler...three hours feels like an eternity. My butt hurts from too much sitting, and that's with a nap break at the midway point. 

Raw wasn't horrid. It wasn't...well...it wasn't _anything_, really. It was just there. It happened. That was all.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Because he's big? Right.


Might as well have Khali main event if that's the case. 

Big Show has been in and out of the main event for 13 years now...same with Kane(14), Triple H (13 - started his main event run in '99), etc....time for fresh blood. WWE is too hesitant to give new people a shot, and when they do, they are instantly relegated back to midcard. 

No wonder I gave up on this product once...likely to do it again soon.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

I thought Raw was good, and that a lot happened, as far as relative to storytelling in their world. I'm not quite sure what they were going for with The Miz match, though.

WWE Monday Night Raw Episode 1002 Review


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Raw was honestly 2 and a half hours too long!!! I feel like they only had about a half an hour worth of tv...the rest was junk.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Shaddw said:


> Average RAW, but 3 hours is just way too long.


Yeah, true. Even if Raw was filled with good material, it would still drag on. 3 hours is just too damn long for Raw.


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

for everybody claiming 3 hours of their life back, please use the following link:

http://www.wwe.com/help/contact-us/wwe-universe-support


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> It's funny how much more tolerable - even desirable - a big marauding monster in the SS triple threat would seem if it was Mark Henry instead of Show. (Although Henry bitching out Punk after the little speech to Lawler would be equally stupid.)


Mr. RATINGS is indeed sorely missed.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

I still think WWE is playing this shit all wrong.... Why would Show close out the show after Punk's great promo.... shoulda just ended with Punk walking away and grabbing his belt. I mean he hasnt closed out the show that often in the last 5 months... where as Show and Cena were closing it out for 2 months straight


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Show is over now, right? Just finished played my video games and before I go to sleep, I'll watch the Lesnar segment and if I can find it, the Bryan/Cena match too.

Everyone here seems to complain about the show sucking so my complete indifference nowadays is a good choice, I guess.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

The Divas division made a cameo lmao.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Choke2Death said:


> Show is over now, right? Just finished played my video games and before I go to sleep, I'll watch the Lesnar segment and if I can find it, the Bryan/Cena match too.
> 
> Everyone here seems to complain about the show sucking so my complete indifference nowadays is a good choice, I guess.


Main Event had a great crowd reaction.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Boston8119 said:


> Did I not pay attention tonight? People are still crying about recaps this week but I only remembered like 3 compared to the 50 or so last week. People are still crying about Tout even though they actually used it to progress storylines tonight instead of showing a bunch of people being morons just for the sake of being morons. There was a ton of wrestling on the show and people still crying that there is no wrestling. Jeesh, it seems like people around here just complain for the sake of complaining. I'm not talking about the content either necessarily so if you think Raw sucked because it sucked that's another whole story. But the "OMG RECAPS!" joke got old and stale pretty fast.


QFT. Glad at least somebody sees it my way...


----------



## mattson (Mar 7, 2010)

Agreed. Big Show regaining the advantage was disappointing. The show should have ended after Punk finished yelling on commentary.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Huganomics said:


> Mr. RATINGS is indeed sorely missed.


I narrowly missed out on interviewing the big fella the other week. Ah, the road not taken.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

OK OK I GET IT...Punk was standing tall last week over Show and Cena...this week Show stands tall over Punk and Cena...and next week Cena stands tall over Show and Punk...wow.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Bryan, Jericho and Sandow saved the show. Honestly, I've just stopped caring now. Unless one of those three guys are on screen, I have no reason to watch. NXT is the only thing stopping me from quitting watching altogether.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Big Show fucking sucks. (N)

Solid Raw though, pretty good main event. Didn't care for the opening Punk promo but liked the ending one. Fucking Big Show though.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Show is over now, right? Just finished played my video games and before I go to sleep, I'll watch the Lesnar segment and if I can find it, the Bryan/Cena match too.
> 
> Everyone here seems to complain about the show sucking so my complete indifference nowadays is a good choice, I guess.


People getting a bit overly mad. Cena/Bryan and Lesnar/HHH was great. Barrett also had a nice Vignette. Opening Promo made Punk out to be a bitch really(Although he got a big pop, I am hating his current character approach. WWE Prove once AGAIN no Heel is above cowardice). Ending was meh, coulda been better. Crowd was good.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Can't wait to hear rockae say Big Show had an OSCAR AWARD WINNING PERFORMANCE.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> Everyone here seems to complain about the show sucking so my complete indifference nowadays is a good choice, I guess.


It's always a better choice to form your own opinion than to just blindly rely on the jaded opinions of your fellow man. I for one enjoyed today's raw. There were some really good segments in there.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

If WWE does a slow build to Punk being the "pipebomb character again, I'm with it.

If he becomes a full fledged whiny heel? Fuck that shit.

His character is needed more so now than ever. Cena forced down throats 8 years straight and AGAIN after Punk gets over like shit, Big Show in the spotlight for no reason, HHH/Lesnar getting all this promo, etc.... 

Punk's character needs to snap, take out Cena and Show again. End the show with a promo on a LIVE MIC, not commentary lol


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Thought the show was fine, longer than needed but a vast improvement over last week. Most matches were passable and being a couple of weeks off Summerslam with the key matches already in place it's no wonder nothing extraordinary happens

Sandow attacking Clay was good 
Diva match as usual was meh 
Punk vs Rey was alright
Del Rio vs Christian was passable
Orton vs Show was better than I expected, still by no means great
Tag team match was good to see on the show regularly, shame crowd was dead for it 
Kane vs Miz was short and sweet, just a filler
Ziggler vs Riley was meh but it was only there to put more focus on Ziggler / Jericho
Brock segment was decent with Shawn in the ring - also like how Brock said he'd see HBK before Summerslam 
Cena vs Bryan was a good enough main event, what followed was also decent

Oh and Wade Barrett promo was a big plus - probably because he's English though. 

2 hour show would have been better without a couple of the crapper matches and re-capping Sheamus taking Del Rios car 3/4 times, I feel they get no gain from 3 hours but if they put the effort into 2 they could keep it consistently good, just my thoughts


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

This Raw wasn't great but it's nothing worth getting bent out of shape over. I enjoyed parts of it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Not a big fan of Barrett but his promo was awesome.

:lmao at Lesnar on the mic. So bad.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

"This guy hasn't performed effectively since 1999." -Vince McMahon on the Big Show.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Best part of the show: the Wade Barrett Promo


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Massive improvement over last week. The tweaks to the three hour format make me somewhat optimistic for the future, as they took advantage of the extra time in a much more efficient way. Some really entertaining in-ring stuff tonight, but mostly a holding pattern show.

There was nothing bad, but little that stood out in terms of development. Sandow was great, so was the chemistry between AJ and Punk, Bryan, #MillionsOfDollars and the Ziggler/Jericho feud.

Typical Raw you would expect two weeks out from a PPV.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

NearFall said:


> People getting a bit overly mad. Cena/Bryan and Lesnar/HHH was great. Barrett also had a nice Vignette. Opening Promo made Punk out to be a bitch really(Although he got a big pop, I am hating his current character approach. WWE Prove once AGAIN no Heel is above cowardice). Ending was meh, coulda been better. Crowd was good.


I guess that's it. I just finished watching the HHH/Lesnar segment and a bit of Orton/Big Show on YouTube. Tomorrow I'll check out Bryan/Cena and that's about it. As for Punk (I'm dropping the whole Phil thing ), I personally couldn't care less about him. And they are making him a cowardly heel, which makes him even less interesting.

After SummerSlam, I'll just tune out completely and maybe watch Survivor Series depending on the card and then leave again until The Rock returns for the Rumble. Then I'll watch the Road to Wrestlemania but if things are back to status quo and Cena beats Rock without turning (if the match happens again), I'll just permanently forget about wrestling and move on (maybe check back in case a veteran makes their in-ring return, *cough* Austin *cough*). It has not been a big challenge for me to lose my excitement every Monday night, so I know I can move on without coming back like a bitch every time.



Bearodactyl said:


> It's always a better choice to form your own opinion than to just blindly rely on the jaded opinions of your fellow man. I for one enjoyed today's raw. There were some really good segments in there.


Considering the disgrace of shows I've suffered through the past, I take their word on Raw sucking. I really don't care for the midcard stuff and it's all about the main event, I've checked that out and it's been nothing to remember a week from now.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> "This guy hasn't performed effectively since 1999." -Vince McMahon on the Big Show.


BUT LET'S PUT HIM OVER EVERYONE~! EVEN AS A FACE!


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

I doubt they'll be able to keep this up but i thought again this was a pretty good show. The 2 ME feuds have been disappointing so far though, especially Punk's heel turn. I expect it to get better once Big Show is out of the way.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'll be honest , this show sucked balls..only good highlights...were: Sandow, Bryan, Lesnar, and Barrett....

The rest of show was utter garbage....


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> Considering the disgrace of shows I've suffered through the past, I take their word on Raw sucking. I really don't care for the midcard stuff and it's all about the main event, I've checked that out and it's been nothing to remember a week from now.


I've learned to take the rating people give Raw here and add about 3.5 points to it and you'll get the actual quality of the show.


----------



## Pro Royka (Jul 2, 2012)

I just didn't understand anything from this show except few parts, it's so bland and confusing I got tired of watching it real fast and I was waiting for the show to end the whole time, I'm too sleepy right now. Nothing interesting happend, just some fine matches.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

Great show IMHO, none of it dragged. Even the divas match was welcome, I hadn't seen Kelly or even diva's wrestling in a while.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

Great Raw overall IMO.

We had a slew of great matches, we had more AJ in a sexier white pants suit (her ass in that suit was mmm mmm good lol) who did a good job all night and starting with hanging well in that opening segment with Punk/Cena and as I predicted got to interact with a few more superstars this Raw. Also, I am looking forward to Bryan/Kane at SS as I have a feeling AJ is gonna spring somekind of stipulation on Bryan in that match or will get involved somehow.

We got Sandow now fully forming a feud with Brodus Clay, and kicking ass to boot. We got a great Punk/Mysterio Match nobody saw coming before tonight. We got Jericho owning commentary and distracting Ziggler to get Alex Riley the win of his year. 

We got HBK, and while the promo with Lesnar was not great (mostly thanks to Brock trying to talk at the end when Heyman was doing fine), I am excited to see what Shawn does in HHH's corner at SS, it makes the match at least a bit more interesting.

We even got a tag team match that furthered the PTP/R-BOOM feud for the titles. Seeing Epico and Primo sands Rosa after what happened to her earlier was a bit sad though. At least WWE did not even mention her and did not cheapen it by making a story up to explain why she was not there.

We even finally saw a divas match, though to do so we also saw the return of K2 which many of us were hoping never to see, she had some big spots in the match surprisingly given her layoff and lack of skill, she looked rough but Eve helped her though. Seriously though Kelly should be so much better after all this time, and she sells bumps/moves by her opponent like shit, but I will give her a pass tonight given the layoff she just had.

The Sheamus stealing the car thing was actully the best thing I have seen him do in this feud and instead of using Tout to show stupid fan videos we got Sheamus touring the city messing up ADR's car which was way better. It was not fantastic as a storyline mover, but I think it was the best we have seen From Sheamus in this, just like the Car hood beat down was the best we have seen from ADR,

The ending match was as good as a regular rules Bryan/Cena match could be IMO, Cena just can't hang with Bryan in ring wrestling skills wise so Bryan had to tone it down a bit, but overall it was good. The ending promo by CM Punk was good, but Big Show KOing after it was lame. 

I guess they really are trying to make him look strong by having him stand tall over Punk/Cena, whatever I guess he has been getting punked a lot lately for a guy in the WWE championship match at SS, so I can see why they did this even though nobody is gonna buy it.

One more thing I want touch on real quick is that while it was still there, WWE hopefully is trying to scale back the fan touts, and did load this show with wrestling and matches like we all were hoping to get out ouf a 3hr Raw.

I think this a was very good Raw overall, and while yes 3hr's is a long show they are showing they can book it pretty damn solidly so far IMO.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

Chan Hung said:


> I'll be honest , this show sucked balls..only good highlights...were: Sandow, Bryan, Lesnar, and Barrett....
> 
> The rest of show was utter garbage....


I will quote you cuz that was really the only things I found interesting along with AJ. 

The only thing that is keep me interesting this SS is Lesnar for Triple please WWE don't mess this up this is the only thing keeping me interested in RAW at the moment.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Great Show even though I was tired and fell asleep the second hour. When I woke up I saw WRESTLING! Not recaps but Wrestling so I'm satisfied.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The only way this angle with Punk can work out is if he finally snaps back to the "sick of this shit" character that isn't smothered in typical WWE crappy heel melodrama... or if he institutes a revolution.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't know why but I didn't see much in that HBK/Lesnar/Heyman/Trips promo. :/

I'm a huge fan of HBK and Heyman but it didn't really grip me or anything.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> :lmao at Big Show destroying. Awesome. Give him a title run.


Was it an OSCAR AWARD WINNING PERFORMANCE?!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

big show is goat stfu


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The lack of Swagger is scaring me. Hopefully he is taking time to take care of his new born. Anyway, AJ is doing a GOAT job as GM. (Y)


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Also, Miami Gators?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't understand the way they book Brock.

The guy is only around every once in a while. The guy barely wrestles, so wouldn't anyone with half a brain try to make it s BIG DEAL when he appears and especially when he wrestles? So they are they booking him to get his ass whooped and run away from HHH all the time? How is that going to make people think "I want to order that PPV and see that match"? I don't freaking get it.

People aren't going to pay to see HHH bury a giant pussy who runs away from him.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> The lack of Swagger is scaring me. Hopefully he is taking time to take care of his new born. Anyway, AJ is doing a GOAT job as GM. (Y)


hopefully theyre taking him and repackaging him or something. He just doesnt have a workable gimmick/character anymore. I actually dont think he ever did...


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Didn't watch the whole thing but from what I saw and from the comments there's nothing to get me excited for Summerslam, and that's the problem. There's nothing exciting happening; nothing that makes you go "Can't wait for next week". Last summer while not outstanding Raw was mostly must see TV. Can't say it was a terrible show but I just can't get into a 3-hour Raw with social media up your ass and a limited roster. I don't care about anything(including the WWE title) except for Brock/HHH and I just have a sinking feeling that Brock's gonna job AGAIN. A good main event match isn't enough. Something big has to go down at SS because NFL season's approaching.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

deadman18 said:


> Also, Miami Gators?


Nobody got this, but this is also a Back to the Future II reference just like Grey's Sports Almanac was.

In BttF II when Marty first gets to the year 2015 he sees a hologram congratulating the Chicago Cubs for sweeping the Miami Gators in the World Series.

This is before a real Florida/Miami Baseball team even existed so they made one up and called them the Miami Gators.

Little did they know that years later there would be be a Miami Baseball team, my team the Florida/Now Miami Marlins and they would be 2 time World Series champions. :cool2

Edit: and yes I am a total nerd for knowing this, but I know Punk and AJ got it too since they are both nerds too so that is fine with me. Also the Back to the Future trilogy kicks ass, if you have never seen it do so.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

HOLY SHIT. 10:27, I love how Heyman facepalms when Lesnar grabs the mic from him. :lmao :lmao :lmao My exact reaction.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

I didn't have the chance to watch Raw because my dear niece and god nephew came over. I did catch Lesnar (they made him look so much like a pussy unless he attacked Micheals) and the main event. I'll have to check it out, but it sounds pretty meh to me.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

So it is as it should be...Daniel Bryan carrying yet another 3 hour Raw, AJ once again doing what she needs to do, Punk underperforming on the mic, Wade Barrett still showing greatness, and Jericho shines.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Where the hell was the One Man Band?!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

https://twitter.com/ShawnMichaels/status/232689122546970624/photo/1/large

after the show the WWE stars showed their apprieciation for HBK


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Charlie Sheen I still think will get involved with Kane vs Bryan somehow, it is inevetiable. 

Anyways the show was ok I guess overall (still have Barrett promo as the best thing about it)


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Wade Barrett. That is all.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

JY57 said:


> https://twitter.com/ShawnMichaels/status/232689122546970624/photo/1/large
> 
> after the show the WWE stars showed their apprieciation for HBK


How many appreciation nights does Mr. Overrated need?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

for those that didn't catch the show here are the highlights:
- Sheamus borrowed a car.
- Rey Mysterio wrestled in his wifebeater.
- Kelly Kelly returned!
- Alex Riley won!
- Lesnar backed down to Triple H.
- Big Show stood tall.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

scrilla said:


> for those that didn't catch the show here are the highlights:
> - Sheamus borrowed a car.
> - Rey Mysterio wrestled in his wifebeater.
> - Kelly Kelly returned!
> ...


:shocked: Sounds like an awesome show!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> HOLY SHIT. 10:27, I love how Heyman facepalms when Lesnar grabs the mic from him. :lmao :lmao :lmao My exact reaction.


"Here comes the pain" gains a whole new meaning doesn't it?

Raw was alright. So far, these three hour Raws haven't dragged like I thought they would. Bryan, Sandow, and Jericho were all fun to watch tonight. Both of Punk's promos seemed a little underwhelming, not sure how I feel about his character change so far.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Alim said:


> How many appreciation nights does Mr. Overrated need?


Maybe this is what JTG was so buttmad about


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Ziggler Mark said:


> hopefully theyre taking him and repackaging him or something. He just doesnt have a workable gimmick/character anymore. I actually dont think he ever did...


Maybe, haven't seen him on RAW, SD or, Superstars (for all I know).



BrosOfDestruction said:


> HOLY SHIT. 10:27, I love how Heyman facepalms when Lesnar grabs the mic from him. :lmao :lmao :lmao My exact reaction.


"I'LL SEE YOOUUUUUUUUUUU AT SUMMERSLAM!!!"


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Decent Raw; the Lesner/Triple H segment felt incomplete. Heyman was once again gold on the mic. D. Bryan is too much awesome for 3hrs!


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Heyman should have kept the mic lol. Lesnar is not meant to talk, but he is still a beast nevertheless.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Obese Turtle said:


> Bam! Right in the kisser! Cole watches Family Guy.


*Or Cole watches the show that Family Guy borrowed that from. *


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

How many times have the Primetime Players walked out from Primo & Epico?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Alim said:


> How many appreciation nights does Mr. Overrated need?


Bow before God's secret son.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Lesnar is such a beast.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

WPack911 said:


> Nobody got this, but this is also a Back to the Future II reference just like Grey's Sports Almanac was.
> 
> In BttF II when Marty first gets to the year 2015 he sees a hologram congratulating the Chicago Cubs for sweeping the Miami Gators in the World Series.
> 
> ...


Yea I'll check it out, I was thinking he was talking about the Florida Gators but he wasn't.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

A few thoughts:

-The main event match was very well done. Danielson is on fire right now and it's too bad he wasn't strapped during that feud with Punk so tonight's match would be the Summerslam main event instead of the bore we're going to get. I don't know where they're going with his character but it's intriguing.

-I'm officially on the Sheamus hatewagon now. They're trying so hard to make him the next Cena that everything he does is coming off insanely cheesy. I would rather watch just about any match on Superstars than Sheamus/ADR at this point.

-Not a fan of Riley beating Ziggler. I realize that it's not going to have any effect on Ziggler but why make somebody you're trying to make into a star lose to somebody that's been on TV twice this year when he just as easily could've won and cocked off to Jericho after the match?

-I assume Rey is wearing a shirt now because he got fat during his time off but yikes. He looks a lot like a bad 90s gimmick now.

-Nice to see Orton got rid of that awful mohawk. Must be awesome to leave the company hanging at a time when the roster is already thin and still be brought back looking strong. As for the match with Show, yawn.

-Sandow was awesome tonight. I'd love to see him taking people with goofy gimmicks out for the next few weeks until finally getting into a program with somebody legit after SS.

-Kane/Miz was about as boring and pointless a match as there can be. We're going to have to get used to seeing more filler like that with a 3 hour show but I'd take that over a recap or dance skit any day.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm interested in what happened after Raw went off the air. Apparently Punk told a story about HBK. Wouldn't mind seeing footage of it. Oh and of course Taker showed up for a bit.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Bryan was excellent tonight, Punk's promo at the end was superb and I enjoyed seeing Lesnar/Heyman/HBK/HHH (Although I would enjoy them making Lesnar out to be a bigger threat than they are)..

Other than that, nothing happened at all. The WWE are in the same exact position they were last week. The build for Summerslam is non-resistant.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

bryan again proves he is the GOAT and i'm going to :lmao when HHH goes over. and people were complaining about Cena going over him even if he made brock look like a fucking killer in the process. another heat killing hhh feud.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Big Show is a disgusting fat fuck. Does this obese fuck have to slobber all over the place every show? It's nasty.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Brock comes to RAW and they do that with him? Have him batter someone, fucking hell. Anyone.

Just have him do what people pay to see him do. What a waste.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Brock is eating those five million dollars like cake on a fat girl's club. Shit! Have the guy fucking wrestle and earn his money. He's getting paid more than half the roster combined and he can't wrestle a couple of Raw matches?


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

One thing i definitely noticed was that Brock sounds like Mike Tyson.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I bet the Bryan "NO" chants is what Vince actually thinks everytime he sees that D-Bryan is more over each week and he can't stop it.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Best-In-The-World said:


> One thing i definitely noticed was that Brock sounds like Mike Tyson.


It was worse back in his 2002-2004 run when he had to talk while being Champion against guys like Eddie or whoever he feuded with at the time. Noticed it back than as well. 

Raw was alright this week, Shawn was good and the Main Event was fun. Could have been better though.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

- Pays Brock $5million
- Brings him in for one of his very limited appearances
- Says two sentences
- Runs away like a pussy

Great use of your investment Vince


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Green Light said:


> - Pays Brock $5million
> - Brings him in for one of his very limited appearances
> - Says two sentences
> - Runs away like a pussy
> ...


I said it tons of times. This is the worst business decision Vince has made.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Question-when did the 'YES Lock' become the 'NO Lock'? That sounds so much worse. Guarantee it has to do with them trying to give AJ the YES catchphrase.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Last Smackdown, Cole talked about how Bryan renamed it.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

So Bryan got over huge with the Yes chant, so they give it to AJ and him the No chant?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

PGSucks said:


> Last Smackdown, Cole talked about how Bryan renamed it.


Wow is that lame...

So what, is YES going to be AJ's thing now and Bryan is going to be NO? If so, how many more hoops are they going to put this poor guy through before he either quits or they clue in and just let the fucking guy work.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

They haven't given it to AJ, it's just that she is feuding with Daniel Bryan. I can almost guarantee that anybody feuding with Daniel Bryan will use his YES catchphrase at some point to mock him. Right now they are trying to get the YES chant even more over. Daniel Bryan says NO because he feels like the crowd is mocking him with YES. Kinda makes sense since he is a heel. Now the YES chants he gets could be either crowd support or heat. So it's sorta a win win situation. Plus he does YES when he wins a match, but quickly turns to NO when he sees the crowd chanting it as well, happened on this weeks Smackdown.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*RAW Likes:*
-Opening promo with Punk and Cena. Cena still fights for respect everyday. True.

-Decent match with Punk versus Misterio. 

-Primo and Epico defeating the Prime Time Players. Glad that they are all getting more TV time.

-Damien Sandow continuing the hurt on Brodus Clay. 

-Great promo with HBK/Heyman/Lesnar. I thought Lesnar was going to attack HBK though. Interesting how Triple H wears his street clothes when he's in "wrestler mode" and then his suit when he's in "COO mode."

-Alex Riley won a match! Push him! Yeah right, don't.

-Good match between Cena/Bryan. I enjoyed it although the Cena haters won't like it. Bryan can keep losing and he will still be over. That's how good he is and Vince should see that by now.

*Dislikes:*
-Christian losing to Del Rio. Looks like he will never get back to the World Title picture.

-Big Show still not losing clean since his heel turn. This "iron clad contract" is doing him wonders. 

-Same old shit with Ryback. Feed me more new stuff.

-No Rosa Mendes due to her being abused by her bf.

-Lesnar being paid $5 million to just show up and not do anything? This is so lame! Have him wrestle a match on RAW for christ's sakes! This is starting to look like a worst investment than the XFL. Please....

-Kane defeating The Miz. Santino jobs as the US Champ so this means The Miz is at the same level as Santino. How sad.

Decent show again. I was dreading the 3-hour format but for 3 weeks in a row, I was entertained. This is a good start.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

The opening segment was garbage. The WWE makes a guy's IQ drop once he becomes heel. Show clearly caused Cena to land on Punk, and Cena has AA'd Show a TON of times.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

To everyone who's complaining about Bryan using "NO!" as a catchphrase now : it makes more sense and he's still as over as ever. Plus, now he can have NO-YES battles with fans, what the fuck are you all talking about? This is so much better than "YES!". Seriously.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

The HHH/Brock feud is as flat as a witches tit.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

First of all, I couldn't help but :lmao at the end when Punk gave that fired up speech and then immediately got knocked out. So silly but I'm past the point of caring so I laughed. 

HBK/Lesnar/HHH was just alright. I don't really understand why Shawn is involved tbh. If they actually tried we could have had a cracking build to HHH/Lesnar without him. He isn't needed at all but I guess this is what you're forced to do with limited appearances and when you don't give a shit. It's ridiculous really. HHH/Lesnar should be a HUGE fucking match but it isn't, not even close. I don't get how Brock attacked HHH's family when it was actually Heyman lol. So many loopholes. So many silly and stupid mistakes that are easily fixed if somebody was paying attention. 

As an actual storyline this makes no sense at all but the one positive is that I really loved everybody's performance in this segment. HBK looked scared. He says he believes in his buddy but I didn't believe him. He looked scared when Lesnar came out and that vulnerability was great to see and really put Brock over imo. Brock himself had that intensity that is so lacking from just about everybody else in WWE these days. Look into his eyes. He looks like a fucking killer. Heyman was awesome on the mic as usual and when HHH came out, despite how badly they've fucked this up, when he locked eyes with Lesnar I got that big time feeling. That's all down to the performers themselves so credit to all of them because even with such shitty material they were still able to make me feel something. 

Alright segment but it really needed to be better than that tbh and that's all I've got to say about Raw this week as I barely watched any of the rest. I think I'm going to watch up to Summerslam and the Raw after to see what they do and then possibly consider having a time out for a month or so. Other than those I mark for, I honest to God don't give a shit about anything else. I'm watching right now because I've watched all my life pretty much, not because I want to. Meh.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

> when HHH came out, despite how badly they've fucked this up, when he locked eyes with Lesnar I got that big time feeling.


I watched the segment again (this time more awake) and when HHH music hit, you got a bit fired up. It's still a huge match and I'm really looking forward to the match. But they should of had Brock batter someone tonight. HBK, preferably. 

Give him someone like Clay and have him destroy him with power moves. People want to see him destroy.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The-Rock-Says said:


> I watched the segment again (this time more awake) and when HHH music hit, you got a bit fired up. It's still a huge match and I'm really looking forward to the match. But they should of had Brock batter someone tonight. HBK, preferably.
> 
> Give him someone like Clay and have him destroy him with power moves. People want to see him destroy.


Yeah, same for me. I still want to see it and I'm still looking forward to it but that's solely because of HHH and Lesnar themselves. Like I said though, despite how badly they've fucked the feud up and how much hype it is lacking, the two of them staring each other down was cool to see and got me excited for a few brief seconds. I can only imagine how awesome this could have been but alas, I won't let myself do that anymore. This is WWE. Expect nothing and when you get it there's nothing to be upset about.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Anyone notice Cena wasn't the last person on the intro promo, but Sheamus?

Think we have a new face of the company. :jay2


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> Alright segment but it really needed to be better than that tbh and that's all I've got to say about Raw this week as I barely watched any of the rest. *I think I'm going to watch up to Summerslam and the Raw after to see what they do and then possibly consider having a time out for a month or so.* Other than those I mark for, I honest to God don't give a shit about anything else. I'm watching right now because I've watched all my life pretty much, not because I want to. Meh.


Same with me, currently considering taking a break after Summerslam ppv until January possibly. It will be almost impossible to sit through three hours of crap every week.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

CENA HEEL TURN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Anyone notice Cena wasn't the last person on the intro promo, but Sheamus?
> 
> Think we have a new face of the company. :jay2


Nah. As much as Triple H would love that, Vince will never allow his face of the company to be somebody who's not American. He's too into the pro troops, pro USA nonsense. Besides, Sheamus isn't even that popular. If he becomes the focus of everything, they'll lose a ton of money. And rightfully so because he's absolutely terrible.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah, alright Pyro. 

I wasn't being serious. Jeez.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I know that. The Jay Z smiley doesn't exactly scream serious, I just figured I'd say it anyway.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> To everyone who's complaining about Bryan using "NO!" as a catchphrase now : it makes more sense and he's still as over as ever. Plus, now he can have NO-YES battles with fans, what the fuck are you all talking about? This is so much better than "YES!". Seriously.


Completely agree. They've practically created a new Kurt Angle phenomenon with "YES!" standing in for the "YOU SUCK!" of old. It makes so much more sense than it did only a few weeks ago, since Bryan is a heel, after all. One day, when the time is right, he can embrace the "YES!" chant with a face turn, or whatever. For whatever reason, Bryan's character progression is one of the only things in the entire WWE solar system that they haven't managed to screw up.

*Starbuck*, I couldn't help but think back to the criticism of Triple H's programs (both of them, for WM27 and WM28), that he/they needed Shawn Michaels to enliven them. I think Shawn's participation in the Streak angles those consecutive years made sense, since he and his battles with Taker laid the foundation for where they went with Triple H/Undertaker, but his involvement in the Lesnar situation seems a bit more openly desperate for some reason and makes those charges feel more roughly on-point.

I understand, however, why they did it. They were in San Antonio. Only makes sense for him to show up. And frankly, that was the most heat Lesnar's received in a WWE ring since he was feuding with Eddie Guerrero 8-1/2 yeasr ago, so it was worth it. 

I'm not getting this "Brock looks cowardly" indictment. He seems calculating and sinister. His comment that he'd see Shawn before Summerslam was a clear-cut case of telling the audience that he's going to fuck Shawn up next week in Dallas. Heyman's war of words with Triple H became very heated and personal, from Trips punching him out to the Raw 1,000 boiling over with Stephanie, etceteras. Heyman has resumed his role of leading Brock, and Heyman obviously wants to see Lesnar almost kill Triple H at Summerslam. It honestly only makes sense that neither Heyman nor Brock, by extension, want Lesnar to actually get into a fight with Triple H before that. 

As for the rest of Raw, I thought it was okay. A step down from the last couple of weeks, with more mundane filler, which is a shame since we're actually getting closer to Summerslam with every passing day and week. I loved the Sandow angle with Brodus. Smart booking. By contrast, I hated how unprotected Miz was in losing to Kane. Bryan/Cena was an excellent main event match. Sheamus's antics with Del Rio's Ferrari were lightly amusing, if quite cheesy and lukewarm. Kelly Kelly's return was a dud (just when you thought the divas division couldn't be more dead...). Alex Riley actually beating Ziggler was a cool twist, I thought.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Pyro you know nothing. If it were up to HHH Orton would be the new face of the company, not Seamus. Tut tut. In the pecking order of HHH's workout buddies, Orton trumps everybody, right?

@*Deso*, I don't think Lesnar looks weak either. He stood across the ring from Shawn Michaels and Triple H, who looked ready to go to war with him btw, didn't back down for a second and basically laughed in their faces. He wants to fuck people up but only on his terms. That isn't my problem with this. My problem is the fact that they haven't been able to sustain any momentum and when given the chance, they go and do something that isn't needed at all. Shawn Michaels does not need to be involved in this and if, as you said, the only reason he is involved is because the show was in his hometown then that says it all really. Booking shows and feuds around where Raw happens to take place rather than actually trying to put in a bit of effort to produce something that makes sense is clearly too much for them. 

Shawn's involvement in the streak matches was completely relevant and added a lot to both programs not to mention brought about a beautiful continuity and circularity to Taker's streak programs over the last 4 years. Shawn's involvement in this is just unnecessary.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Pyro you know nothing. If it were up to HHH Orton would be the new face of the company, not Seamus. Tut tut. In the pecking order of HHH's workout buddies, Orton trumps everybody, right?


The fuck are you talking about? It's Vince that's always been trying to make Orton the top guy.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The fuck are you talking about? It's Vince that's always been trying to make Orton the top guy.


The fuck are you talking about? It's Vince that's currently trying to make Seamus the top guy.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> The fuck are you talking about? It's Vince that's currently trying to make Seamus the top guy.


how do you know?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

ratedR3:16 said:


> how do you know?


I am Vince McMahon.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Another LONG show. Good/bearable things:

Lesnar/Heyman/HBK/HHH segment. Not because it was that good, but compared to the other things. That wasn't even close to a selling segment, Lesnar again looks weak against HHH for no reason and they did nothing here to hype the match.

Sheamus/Del Rio segments. That was a dead program but they gave it life here, great work with the skits.

Cena/Bryan, decent TV match. 

Ryback getting over big. Nice promo. If they keep it for 20 seconds, it's not ruining the aura. 

Jericho and Lawler on commentary after the Ziggler loss. 

Big Show standing tall.

That's it. 

I said 375k-450k for Summerslam. Horrible, overprotective build for Lesnar/HHH and no Sheen. So now it's between 350k and 400k.

EDIT: Sheamus closing the opening was definitely a big sign.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

It was a decent show like last week but its still too long and I'm drained to the point I want the show to be over and that isn't a good thing.

Thought Jericho was great in his segment this week and I'm really looking forward to this match, Brock/HHH was totally unimportant. Furthermore , is this a recuring thing now in every match HHH, HBK has to be there , thank god he didn't get made into the guest referee which is where I thought they was going with it. Why not just have Bork attack him , and have HHH make the save with a chair/sledgehammer adding to the personal aspect of the feud, instead we got IM GOING TO GET YOU SOME OTHER DAY CAUSE THE ALMIGHTY HHH IS HERE. Maybe this will happen later , but even so it doesn't take the fact this segment didn't really add anything new.

CM Punk looked like a chump . First he says, "I SHOULD BE IN THE MAIN EVENT" and immediately proceeds to curtain jerk. Then he gets taken out by Big Show immediately after cutting an intense promo.

Bryan/Cena needs to be a PPV match , those two have good chemisty.

Sandow got a great reaction and I think the DX thing has really helped get his name / character out there.

AW gimmick is that he is the sterotypical black guy at the cinema who shouts about the movie while it is happening.

Why does Rey mysterio have Riddler attire?

Random thoughts are random.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't understand how Lesnar looked weak. He didn't. Not for a second.

EDIT - And I forgot to mention the Sandow stuff. He got real heat and looked awesome during that beatdown. One of the better parts of the show. BUT HE GAT BURIEDZ BY DA DX DURRR. It has clearly worked wonders for him.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The fuck are you talking about? It's Vince that's always been trying to make Orton the top guy.


Yes. That's why Orton has been in 3 pointless Mania matches the last 3 years straight. He's so trying to make him his #1 guy. You've seriously got to stop saying this. 

Vince hasn't tried to make anyone his #1 guy since Cena was given the title, back in 06 or whenever.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

To be fair, he did try with Orton back in 04 but it was over as soon as it started. That's why HHH won the title back and Orton was left to sort his shit out. They weren't trying to make him the face of the company in 09 or any time after his initial push though. Just trying to make him a star. Two different things.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> To be fair, he did try with Orton back in 04 but it was over as soon as it started. That's why HHH won the title back and Orton was left to sort his shit out. They weren't trying to make him the face of the company in 09 or any time after his initial push though. Just trying to make him a star. Two different things.


Yes. But this '10 years' crap pyro keeps coming out with isn't true.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Orton just has Cena's sloppy seconds at Mania now. Kane this year and Punk before that. Speaking of Orton , what are they doing with him at Summerslam?

rton


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Just the overall presentation of the segment with Lesnar backing down, giving threats and all that a week after HHH threw him out of the ring. This is not the same thing they did with Cena, where he sold fear and came with that ridiculous chain, this is just HHH standing there with intense look.

Another part I didn't get is Shawn saying that he never saw HHH like that before, when just a week ago he was doing 10 comedy skits and was smiling all over the program. 



Starbuck said:


> First of all, I couldn't help but :lmao at the end when Punk gave that fired up speech and then immediately got knocked out. So silly but I'm past the point of caring so I laughed.


That was money.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Jobbing to Santino on the Youtube pre-show.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Pyro you know nothing. If it were up to HHH Orton would be the new face of the company, not Seamus. Tut tut. In the pecking order of HHH's workout buddies, Orton trumps everybody, right?
> 
> @*Deso*, I don't think Lesnar looks weak either. He stood across the ring from Shawn Michaels and Triple H, who looked ready to go to war with him btw, didn't back down for a second and basically laughed in their faces. He wants to fuck people up but only on his terms. That isn't my problem with this. My problem is the fact that they haven't been able to sustain any momentum and when given the chance, they go and do something that isn't needed at all. Shawn Michaels does not need to be involved in this and if, as you said, the only reason he is involved is because the show was in his hometown then that says it all really. Booking shows and feuds around where Raw happens to take place rather than actually trying to put in a bit of effort to produce something that makes sense is clearly too much for them.
> 
> Shawn's involvement in the streak matches was completely relevant and added a lot to both programs not to mention brought about a beautiful continuity and circularity to Taker's streak programs over the last 4 years. Shawn's involvement in this is just unnecessary.


Oh, I just about wholly agree with your complaint about the storyline somehow lacking very much momentum. There's no getting around it, even with many of the plot points actually--_gasp!_--making sense, at least by WWE standards, there's no escaping the fact that the angle is somehow pretty flat (and seems destined to remain so...?) and definitely lacking in almost any momentum. 

Somehow, Lesnar and Triple H missing last week's show really devastated this angle, in my opinion. With the 1,000th episode shenanigans, people wanted to see what would happen next, and what turned out to happen next was... nothing. In that sense, this is a lot like the Streak angles insofar as the schedules of the legends involved made for a difficult journey. At least they won't be skipping the "Go Home" Raw the way they did for the Raw going into WM28 this year, as you and I have both covered in the past, lol. 

It's the caveat I've presented with regards to the booking of Cena overcoming the odds at Extreme Rules against Lesnar (which, to be fair, was booked as something of a fluke besides, at least insofar as Lesnar had him pinned for the count of about 40 or 50 before eventually losing the match), which is that, from a sheer booking standpoint, I can understand why they did what they did, because Lesnar's so rarely around, even if he wins every match he has (which is going to be what, in the timespan of a year, three or four?) it's almost impossible for him to have any "momentum" as such since his proceedings are so stop-start by nature. Meanwhile, whether we like it or not, Cena's been around every single week, on every Raw and at innumerable house shows, boring many of us to tears but from WWE's business end of things, his presence matters a great deal.

Having said all of that, it still makes more sense for Lesnar to win at Summerslam, but let's not kid ourselves about him suddenly enjoying "momentum" afterward, since he'll be gone until at least Survivor Series time if not Road to Wrestlemania time. It's like The Rock at the 1,000th episode of Raw. Sure, he beat Cena... at Wrestlemania... almost four months earlier... So, kayfabe, or, well, at least under WWE's current version of logic, since he said he'd be around in the future and he'd be gunning for the WWE Championship and since he beat Cena... Sure, he merits a championship opportunity... At the... Royal Rumble... Six months _after_ the 1,000th episode of Raw.

Rock will still be The Rock come January, but he's not going to have any "momentum" from beating Cena at Wrestlemania, lol. It will have been the better part of a year since he did. He didn't even have any "momentum" a couple weeks back when he was challenging whoever the WWE Champion would be at Royal Rumble time. 

It's a case where WWE's living and dying by the mega-names (Rock, Brock, Triple H, Taker) they have under contract but who are not fully active by any stretch of the imagination. It creates a lot of dilemmas and simple booking problems.

I think many fans became carried away with Lesnar's presence back in April, and considered that he'd become the new top kingpin heel for the calendar year leading into Wrestlemania XXIX, forgetting or failing to acknowledge just how impossible that is since he only has so many dates he's contractually obligated to work. 

Curiously, in many ways, or at least in terms of the booking of the overall product on a week-to-week, month-to-month basis, the most important arc they have on their plate right now is CM Punk, and considering that he's feuding with The Big Show and John Cena, let's just say this is a most perilous booking expedition indeed.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Green Light said:


> Jobbing to Santino on the Youtube pre-show.


THE COBRA VS THE VIPER 

ONCE IN A LIFETIME


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't think he looked weak at all. He stood in the ring and laughed in DX's face. At any moment he could have done something but he chose not to because he's waiting for Summerslam. That doesn't make him look weak. Heels do it all the time but they don't do it with that 'I could snap your fucking neck at any moment' aura that Lesnar does. 

Shawn saying he's never seen HHH like that was stupid but then again, Shawn saying Lesnar attacked his family when it was actuallY Heyman and HHH retaliated on Heyman's family in the form of Stephanie makes no sense either and was also stupid. As a storyline this thing is all over the place and the only real selling point is the actual fact that HHH and Lesnar will fight. That's pretty much it lol.

@*Deso*, 100% agreed that not doing anything last week was the crucial blow in terms of killing off any heat this thing had. Raw 1000 was great, it was hyped, it was intense and then....absolutely nothing. Whatever way it pans out, if he doesn't win this match against HHH then I guess I can see the other side of things in that, he's only here for a limited time and after that he's gone etc. But at the same time, I won't be buying into him as any sort of threat to the streak come to RTWM time next year and I don't see anybody else doing so either.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

:lmao Lesnar looked weak ? What did you expect? Him to beat up DX?
He looked strong as fuck in the ring and laughed at both them and Shawn was about to cry. 

I guess next week we'll see a clip of Brock banging Shawns wife and F5'ing his dog.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Anyone notice Cena wasn't the last person on the intro promo, but Sheamus?
> 
> Think we have a new face of the company. :jay2


Been saying this in several threads lately, but I do see Sheamus being constructed as the bridge between this current transitional era and the next era which will be ushered in by the legitimate arrival of whoever becomes the long-term new top babyface. So he's going to serve an important function in WWE history, and it's not like you have to be some kind of supreme mega-draw to play that part (HBK, Benoit and others have been "that guy" so to speak). 

Thing is, it's all dependent on Cena turning heel, and Vince will probably get cold feet for the eighty billionth time next time it seems plausible for him to turn, so...


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Awww lol'd at Lesnar's voice breaking just as he shouting "i'll see you at Summerslam" to HHH.. sounded so pathetic.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Why can't Lesnar sound like Bane? I mean, HHH already sounds like Batman. If Lesnar sounded like Bane it would be perfect. HBK would be Robin. Heyman would be Penguin and Stephanie would be Catwoman. Boom, The Dark Knight Rises w/Penguin!


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> Why can't Lesnar sound like Bane? I mean, HHH already sounds like Batman. If Lesnar sounded like Bane it would be perfect. HBK would be Robin. Heyman would be Penguin and Stephanie would be Catwoman. Boom, The Dark Knight Rises w/Penguin!


fpalm oh jesus, enough with the batman wwe angles already, yes have lesnar with asthma and an English accent, awesome!


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

I did not watch it because I feel asleep and I don't plan on watching it.
NO Ambrose again come on does anyone think he is coming at all at this point.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

> Why can't Lesnar sound like Bane? I mean, HHH already sounds like Batman. If Lesnar sounded like Bane it would be perfect. HBK would be Robin. Heyman would be Penguin and Stephanie would be Catwoman. Boom, The Dark Knight Rises w/Penguin!


“Or perhaps he’s wondering why you would shoot a man before you throw him out of a plane” 

Translated into the Lesnar/HHH feud

“Or perhaps he’s wondering why you would bury a man before you'd feel him, if you feel me.”


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Why can't WWE see what they have in front of them for once and just do the obvious angle/storyline? Cena vs. Punk is the best feud they can do, due to the perfect dynamic between the two, and yet they ruin it by adding The Big Show. THE BIG SHOW.

It's pretty common knowledge that Show ruins just about everything he's involved in and I (along with most others it seems) just can't take interest in anything he does. Heel CM Punk vs. Face John Cena is perfect because it splits the fanbase right down the middle and gives matches a BIG MATCH FEEL due to how polarising the two characters are. Adding Big Show, who adds nothing to the feud whatsoever, takes away from that and makes it seem like a typical WWE feud.

Just scrap Big Show, put him in the midcard where he belongs, and let Cena and Punk feud for a few months. GOOD GOD, it's not difficult.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

^only reason i can imagine Show being in it is to take the pinfall.


----------



## NBKiller (Aug 3, 2012)

Enjoyed Raw more last night than I did last week. Probably because HHH and Lesnar were actually THERE instead of via recap, and Big Show wasn't in the main event. I really enjoyed the Cena/Bryan match.

Anyone else see when Rey was about to hit Punk with that snapmare takedown thing, and Punk was whispering in his ear? That's what it looked like anyway.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

DesolationRow said:


> I'm not getting this "Brock looks cowardly" indictment. He seems calculating and sinister. His comment that he'd see Shawn before Summerslam was a clear-cut case of telling the audience that he's going to fuck Shawn up next week in Dallas. Heyman's war of words with Triple H became very heated and personal, from Trips punching him out to the Raw 1,000 boiling over with Stephanie, etceteras. Heyman has resumed his role of leading Brock, and Heyman obviously wants to see Lesnar almost kill Triple H at Summerslam. It honestly only makes sense that neither Heyman nor Brock, by extension, want Lesnar to actually get into a fight with Triple H before that.
> 
> As for the rest of Raw, I thought it was okay. A step down from the last couple of weeks, with more mundane filler, which is a shame since we're actually getting closer to Summerslam with every passing day and week. I loved the Sandow angle with Brodus. Smart booking. By contrast, I hated how unprotected Miz was in losing to Kane. Bryan/Cena was an excellent main event match. Sheamus's antics with Del Rio's Ferrari were lightly amusing, if quite cheesy and lukewarm. Kelly Kelly's return was a dud (just when you thought the divas division couldn't be more dead...). Alex Riley actually beating Ziggler was a cool twist, I thought.


Pretty much agree with this. It would've made no sense at all for Lesnar to attack Michaels AND Triple H. Yeah he probably would've destroyed both of them, so then what would that make the Summerslam match look like? Bet you any money that Lesnar will cheapshot Michaels next week.

Some really utterly baffling booking decisions made tonight though. Daniel Bryan just thrown randomly into a match with Kane at Summerslam, then Kane easily defeats the Intercontinental Champion. Prime Time Players losing again to Primo & Epico, and they're still number one contenders? If that tag title match doesn't happen at Summerslam then that's pathetic. Also, CM Punk. As a huge fan of his, I am not liking this character persona. That 'mortified' reaction to being given a mystery opponent was a little perplexing. However it is early days and could lead up to something big post-SS.

On the good side, there was alot of singles matches which is good to see, rather than random tag team matches which resolve NOTHING. All of the outcomes I had no problem with (although I'm really glad Bryan didn't tap out). The new Wade Barrett vignette looked absolutely killer. Bare knuckle boxer Charles Bronson type. I think to make his return effective, he needs to interfere in a match/promo, not in a squash. Would be a nice change.

To finish...Jerry Lawler. Utterly pathetic. Has got to the point in his career where I find him the most unbearable commentator to ever grace those tables. Even worse than Lord Alfred Hayes and Mike Adamle. Fuck off!


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Heel said:


> Just scrap Big Show, put him in the midcard where he belongs, and let Cena and Punk feud for a few months. GOOD GOD, it's not difficult.


Why couldn't they let Bryan and Punk feud for a few months without AJ and Kane fucking it all up? Who knows what is going through Vince's addled brain these days?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Also, is it just me, or did Sandow just _really_ remind people of Randy Savage tonight? I'm talking about when he attacked Brodus initially. The way he moved, his ring attire, his beard, hairstyle, everything just screamed late 80s Macho Man!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Ideally they would've had Orton enter the title picture when he returned and you could've had a 3 way for the title with their 3 biggest names (on the regular roster). That's a match I could actually be interested in


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Raw is too long for me. I fell asleep.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Another good show IMO. Maybe it's because I've started watching at 9:30 and skip through commercials and recaps al the way through, as I watch it on DVR.

Punk/Rey, Cena/Bryan were both good TV matches, something we've seen a lot of recently (last 3 weeks) which I like.

Lesnar/HHH/Brock/Heyman segment was money, Brock didn't look weak to me, if he beat down Shawn and HHH it would make the Summerslam one look easy (he never even really got an extended beatdown on Cena alone).

Del Rio/Sheamus skits, if hope they're making these short, repeated skits a thing now because they do a lot to enhance fueds. This fued now has some real fire to it.

Other decent stuff were matches that actually enhanced storylines, Epico/Primo vs. PTP, Ziggler/Riley were both good. 

Everything else (recaps, Eve/Kelly, etc. was pretty bad. but a decent show).


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

I fell asleep too. Was Bryan/Cena good?


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

Big Show is like 40 years old all this time spent on an 40 year old,when WWE should have given this TV time too someone younger than this Fat fuck.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

It was a good show. Biggest surprise was the Divas match going for like 4-5 minutes and KK actually looking good in ring. Plenty of good matches, some storyline progress and stuff. ADR/Sheamus thing was the low point, would rather watch another 5 mins of Tout retards than those two. 

Oh and Jericho on commentary during Ziggler match was awesome. And Riley won! 

(also fuck them for screwing the Ultimate Broski again)


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Bryan/Cena was clearly hampered by them not wanting to give away a lot, so for the most part it was a decent match at best with some nice spots: great running knee off the apron, AA into Guillotine, STF into Lebell Lock after Cole put over Bryan as a man who has a counter to everything, and the powerup into the AA was nicely done to protect Bryan. Sad to see people harping on about Cena's selling, when he actually took the time to shake his arm after the shoulderblocks, and then people moaning he barely sold the chest kick combo when I don't think anyone bar maybe Henry has really *sold* that combo since Bryan started using it.

Bryan/Kane seems logical given their history from NWO up to now, Kane even attacked Bryan last week during the doctor skit so despite them barely acknowlodging one another its not the most haphazard booking, even if Bryan vs Rey or even Orton with either guy wrestling for Sheen would produce a better match. Hopefully Bryan can move on to a program with Mysterio after this, they could have a fun upper midcard feud whilst Del Rio, Sheamus, Cena, Punk, Show and maybe even Henry, Barrett take up the title scene. I do hope Bryan/Cena was a test for them working a feud later in the year, they clearly did their best to have a good match but leave room for more. Also saw someone make the point that Bryan might be the best booked heel in-ring in terms of offence, his character is treading the fine balance between comedy and pure irritating, but in the ring they've really done a good job of making him dangerous and opportunistic compared to other heels.

Lesnar, HBK, HHH segment was lame. Heyman did his best and Brock's lines about HBK never being in the ring with him, and seeing him soon were good: but I figured with the ME finishing early maybe the show would end with HBK layed out in the back. Bunch of people saying HBK will throw in the towel at SS if he is indeed in the corner of HHH, just the sort of finish that puts over HHH as much as his opponent, so there's a 85% chance that is the finish.

Also the feud really is ass backwards even by WWE logic, HHH and Lawler make this big fuss about Lesnar making it personal by mentioning HHH's family....but all they did was make a side jab about HHH putting himself in a position whereby the beating he'll take may upset his kids. Stephanie was far more 'over the line' in terms of making disparaging remarks about Heyman and his children and their view of their father, and then she assaults him with him having no chance to defend himself since not only is she a woman, but her 275 pound husband is watching and ready to kick his ass at any moment. And HHH is actually meant to be the likeable one here? Same with AJ, she's caused havoc and been insane the past 2 months, and she deliberately antagonises Punk and Bryan whilst employing some warped babyface logic where we're meant to root for her. GTS her already for christ sake, actions have consequences!

Also I WOULD KILL for a promo in the future where a heel rips apart all the ass backwards logic people employ for babyfaces: stuff like Long awarding Orton a title match vs Christian via fan vote, but then making Christian wrestle to earn a shot and making up some half-assed 'we don't do it easy here on SD', Lawler excusing Sheamus stealing a car and destroying it because he was simply 'borrowing' it, yet acting like Punk murdered the Rock when he hit the clothesline, HHH and Stephanie bullying and assaulting a defenceless Heyman whilst talking about how despicable he is etc etc etc. Just so much material for someone to just turn around and own every single babyface wrestler/authority figure/commentator for their incredible bias, and it would make such a tremendous promo.


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

3 hours is simply too long.

I watched the whole show in about 10 minutes, like I do everyweek

That is telling me that I'm pretty much done with the show, there is nothing keeping me watching anymore.


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank god for PVRs!


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

The show sucked. Awful. I was bored out of my mind. And if you're going to spend 10 minutes on a divas match at least put someone like Beth, Natayla, or Layla out there who actually know how to wrestle. Instead we get 10 minutes of Kelly Kelly after she's out of the ring for 3 months? Yeah, real common sense decision there.

It's just too long. There is no difference between the show now from when it was 2 hours, just stretched out horribly longer which makes it all the more agonizing.

I must say though 1 thing I am enjoying which is just shocking to me is AJ as GM. I don't know why since I hated her for the last 6 or 7 weeks as the dopey crazy girl interrupting matches with Punk/Bryan, but I like her as GM and actually think she's doing a better job with the character than some of the more recent "GMs".


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I recorded Raw before setting off to sleep last night, had to get up early for work this morning and I must say after just finishing watching it, Raw is like x1000 better when fast forwarding recaps and commercials xD

But yea a pretty good Raw this week, two things that really bothered me, which was seeing Miz be squahsed by Kane making a champion look weak is never good, if Kane was to go up agaisnt anyone it shouldnt have been a champion, the second is the result of the Bryan Cena match... but meh nitpicking I guess.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

The Mother Dragon said:


> Big Show is like 40 years old all this time spent on an 40 year old,when WWE should have given this TV time too someone younger than this Fat fuck.


Cripple H is 43 and they treat him like he can't be stopped except by the Undertaker. LOL. Michaels was 43 and wasn't putting over ANYONE when he was wrestling week in and week out. You've got to be kidding me..


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I have a feeling that all the people complaining about generic heel Punk are being worked, myself included in this.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

> It's a case where WWE's living and dying by the mega-names (Rock, Brock, Triple H, Taker) they have under contract but who are not fully active by any stretch of the imagination. It creates a lot of dilemmas and simple booking problems.


There is nobody on the roster that the fans feel is more credible in the business than the Rock and the Undertaker, as the ratings proved on at Raw 1000 again. Without the Rock in particular, look at your precious chammpions(Punk and Sheamus), they don't mean jack shit. They're getting outperformed by Daniel Bryan each and EVERY single week now.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Why are some making a big deal out of The Miz losing to Kane? I don't see the problem here.


----------



## hedon182 (Jan 3, 2012)

did anyone hear lawler after the punk superplex? lol


----------



## Vvv hardcore vvV (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



JoseBxNYC said:


> I expect a *Battle Royal* to determine a #1 Contender to Miz's IC Title. Mysterio to win it.


Battle Royal?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

AthenaMark said:


> Cripple H is 43 and they treat him like he can't be stopped except by the Undertaker. LOL. Michaels was 43 and wasn't putting over ANYONE when he was wrestling week in and week out. You've got to be kidding me..


Triple H is still interesting and a draw. What's big show? shit.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

Woah, after Big Show knocking Punk out at the end, I fully expected him to miss Cena, for Cena to AA him.. Thank god I was wrong! I mean, I'm not a fan of Show and I never will be, but this made me much happier than Cena standing on top at the end.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Brock didn't at all look cowardly. Hah, he broke H's arm, and destroyed Cena. That man is an absolute freak of nature.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

As far as the Lesnar/HHH thing, my problem isn't that Brock looks weak, but that HHH doesn't sell him as intimidating, and WWE doesn't let him be the unstoppable monster heel that he could be. I remember on the Raw before ER, after Cena got bloodied up by Lesnar in that brawl, Cena started bringing a chain to confront Lesnar. On Raw 1000 what I think should've happened was HHH should've been knocked out of the ring, and as Lesnar goes to try and get HHH back in the ring to kick his ass some more, HHH levels him with a sledgehammer (much to Heyman's dismay), and rolls back in the ring out of instinct. Lesnar only stays knocked out for a few seconds, gets back up with HHH daring Lesnar to come back in, only for Lesnar to walk away (which is what happened two weeks ago after HHH knocked Lesnar out of the ring).

Then for this week, HHH brings the sledgehammer with him to the ring when he comes to Shawn's defense. Granted I suppose staring down DX would be enough for any man to walk away, but that sledgehammer would've added an extra touch.

The big problem in the grand scheme of things is that Lesnar's mystique of being this monster heel who no one could best in a fight was lost following his loss to Cena. However it was regained after he broke HHH's arm (albeit by a sneak attack), but lost again on Raw 1000, followed by nothing happening for him to gain it back on Raw. Lesnar no long has the "monster, dominating presence" he had during the first month he returned. Yeah, he beat the crap out of Cena, but Cena ended up overcoming the odds anyway and that's what the fans care about. Yeah he broke HHH's arm, but first off it was a sneak attack, and then secondly when HHH got better, he was able to fight off Lesnar and then some. Lesnar doesn't necessarily look "weak", but he's not looking as strong as he could and should be. After that brawl with Cena earlier in the year, anyone would believe Lesnar could topple over anybody, and now that's not the case. He's just a slightly stronger than average heel in WWE nowadays.

Lesnar/HHH as a whole has been one big disappointment. As stated, Lesnar/HHH's big appeal is solely the fact it's those two facing. Honestly if Punk/Cena/Show at Summerslam correctly rode off of the momentum Punk had from the end of Raw 1000, the match would definitely no doubt be bigger. However that whole feud (in addition with Big Show) has been a fuck up in it's own right as well.


----------



## diorama (Feb 4, 2009)

One thing I don't get is why did Cena preach to Punk about respect? I mean yes, you have to earn respect, but CM Punk has been a WWE Champion (and a fighting one at that) for almost a year. Kayfabe speaking, ain't that enough to earn some respect?! I think Punk has all the rights to complain.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

I'd like to add my irrelevant points that nobody will read;

Big Show can fuck off no selling summer by wearing that hat all the time

Punks heel run is looking nearly as cowardly as Christians last year

The #1 contender for the WHT is to scared to compete on Raw and Smackdown, WHAT?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

The 3D BluePrint. said:


> Woah, after Big Show knocking Punk out at the end, I fully expected him to miss Cena, for Cena to AA him.. Thank god I was wrong! I mean, I'm not a fan of Show and I never will be, but this made me much happier than Cena standing on top at the end.


Gonna happen next week. Remember? Last week it was Punk standing on top, yesterday Show and next week Cena.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

Worst use of a plethora of talent that is Shawn Michaels and Brock gets paid more money than id ever see in my life time to show his face. Meanwhile, Sheamus is riding around in a "stolen" Ferrari, in a show where everything is a work.



And in a show, where everything is a work, why wouldn't the #Raw Active crap be too? It is. Touts and everything. Jerry shut the fuck up if he borrowed it. I heard you the first time

And if you were Punk you'd want to call off the Triple Threat too. Still not heel.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/06/2012 Discussion: Punk wants respect*



dxbender said:


> > Despite reports, it appears as though Brock Lesnar will still be featured on Raw tonight. Unknown if he'll be there in person or not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All those seemed to actually happen didn't they? Especially on Lesnar-Taker ones, where Taker was rumored to appear(the one above basically stated he wasn't appearing), and Lesnar with that whole made up rumor saying he left.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

if you didn't enjoy this raw I don't know what your problem is.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Everyone said Raw was going to be fucking dreadful once it went 3 hours. But here we are and it's been pretty good and certainly better than the last few months of 2 hr ones. But I'm assuming most of those people will keep claiming they don't enjoy it so they can't be 'wrong'.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

If people don't enjoy, they simply don't enjoy it. What's the problem?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Did you enjoy?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The-Rock-Says said:


> If people don't enjoy, they simply don't enjoy it. What's the problem?


I just think that stubbornness on here leads people to overemphasize everything so that they can supposedly be right.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

It was alright. Not bad, not great either. 

They are pacing it well, the 3 hours I mean.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Brye said:


> Everyone said Raw was going to be fucking dreadful once it went 3 hours. But here we are and it's been pretty good and certainly better than the last few months of 2 hr ones. But I'm assuming most of those people will keep claiming they don't enjoy it so they can't be 'wrong'.


I'm enjoying the matches we have been getting the last couple of weeks but I watch Raw on DVR these days so it's much easier (and enjoyable) to get through the show. Think I watched Raw (what I wanted to see) in 30 mins. last night.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Clique said:


> I'm enjoying the matches we have been getting the last couple of weeks but I watch Raw on DVR these days so it's much easier (and enjoyable) to get through the show.


Agreed. Match quality has gone up quite a bit since the extra hour and I'm glad they took a step in that direction.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Well the match quality always was going to go up. Giving Bryan Vs Cena on free TV was pretty stupid. That was a first time match. WWE don't have many of them anymore. That's PPV money right there, boom gone up in smoke. Ah well.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

This HHH V Brock angle is so cold, its somewhat pathetic considering the level of talent involved.

Orton continues to be as irrevelant as he was before he got high.

And Lol Sheamus being placed at the end of the Raw intro. He isnt that talented to be the face of the company in any way. He's not a good talker, he's a average ring worker, and his look is isnt marketable (a white pale, ginger. hard to sell as a badass to the mainstream public.)


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

So Barrett is part of the F...t Club?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Well the match quality always was going to go up. Giving Bryan Vs Cena on free TV was pretty stupid. That was a first time match. WWE don't have many of them anymore. That's PPV money right there, boom gone up in smoke. Ah well.


Agreed, that could have been a first time PPV match. Don't remember if Bryan ever faced Orton one on one but that's another.

And Punk/Sheamus has never happened, I don't think. But by this point everyone has faced everyone.

Brock/Orton plz.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Has raw a new theme?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I didn't watch Cena/Bryan because it's a match I want to see happen on PPV. Therefore when it happens it will be a first time match for me lol.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Sheamus with dat fella-ny.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

He borrows the car. You not hear what Jerry said?


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

pretty damn boring show. db cena and brocks parts were the only decent things. felt like a waste of time watching it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The-Rock-Says said:


> He borrows the car. You not hear what Jerry said?


True, I'm sure he dropped it back off after. :side:

Lawler couldn't stop explaining that.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*What a great RAW.
Thats the last 3 ive enjoyed, lovin' the WWE right now. Its got a great feel to it.

Anyone notice that triple H had gone back to an older version of his music?
Much better.*


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

On review, must say the pacing of the show was great. 3 hours will be a stretch to get used to, but the past 3 shows have been much better than a lot of the 2 hour shows leading through Over The Limit and MITB. I am going to watch them without Adverts in future to enjoy it more though. 

Positives:
-Good consistent matches.
-Roi Barruh vignette
-Tag Teams and Mid Card utilization
-Far less recaps than last week on my channel.
-Good Crowd.

Negatives:
-Adverts
-Lawler
-Opening promo(was not a big fan)

Overall it was a good show.



The Rebel said:


> *
> Anyone notice that triple H had gone back to an older version of his music?
> Much better.*


He did?


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

daniel bryan/cena was awesome. notice the common denominator of most of the best matches in the wwe the past half a year is a guy named daniel bryan being involved. why was the punk/rey mysterio match so crappy in comparison? also, i never understood the lawler bashing on here, but lately he has gotten on my nerves too. he just says stupid shit that makes no sense. also, why tease brock beating the shit out of hbk? now we all know it'll happen. i was fully expecting him to run in and beat the fuck out of him while he was talking. why not beat the hell out of hbk in his hometown on hbk appreciation night?


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

NearFall said:


> On review, must say the pacing of the show was great. 3 hours will be a stretch to get used to, but the past 3 shows have been much better than a lot of the 2 hour shows leading through Over The Limit and MITB. I am going to watch them without Adverts in future to enjoy it more though.
> 
> Positives:
> -Good consistent matches.
> ...


Yeah, its only very slighly. The words are sang more agressive. Hard to notice though.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Didn't go through the pages, this might have been posted before but still, for the ones who didn't watch -


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

HBK thing was awesome. (Y)

And I mark for Bryan making a catchphrase, getting it over, and then managing to turn it against himself for heat. Fucking awesome.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Brye said:


> And I mark for Bryan making a catchphrase, getting it over, and then managing to turn it against himself for heat. Fucking awesome.


At this point in time, I'll mark even if Bryan takes a dump in the ring while humming eye of the tiger. Talk about Midas touch.


----------



## thevaliumkid (Jan 9, 2012)

Not read the thread, as im only just watching Raw now, im about 20 mins in and its just SO UNDERWHELMING.

In fact its fucking lame. All this social media shit. Just fuck off.

Who should punk face? NONE OF THEM.


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

JY57 said:


> Why are some making a big deal out of The Miz losing to Kane? I don't see the problem here.


He lost clean to a guy he isn't feuding with. Makes the IC title lose more prestige since Wrestlemania...

Not a great show... Christian losing to ADR in three minutes, Ryback squash, Kelly/Eve, Orton/Big Show, Lesnar promo, Ziggler losing to Riley in three minutes, Miz/Kane, #1 contenders losing to Primo/Epico, giving Cena/Bryan away for free (good match but still)... big step down from the last few weeks. Like Riley and the Colons will benefit from their wins...


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

cm punk has to earn people's respect? how much longer does he have to defend the championship to do that exactly? 14th longest champion in wwe history. makes no fucking sense. who's writing this shit? also, how much longer are they going to have ryback squash matches? it's fucking august already.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Show was better than lost week, had some interesting stuff developing.

Nice promo for Barret, about time they used this fist fighting for real since the commentators kept mentioning it.

Daniel Sandow getting rid of Brodus Clay for us? HELL YEAH!! And especially during his over the top, MUCH TOO LONG theme, only legends should get such long theme's, like Taker.

Loved the Yes/No battle going on with Daniel and AJ, when Daniel did one silently, you could see the surprise in her eyes and almost had to laugh, but she picked up on it perfectly.


Kelly Kelly coming back? Yawn, we already have enough models in the company with so much makeup you can't see their eyes and scream like a goat when she gets manhandled. 

It's always good when HBK is there. Recently watched his two WM matches with Undertaker again and it really shows this guy is a living legend (and so is Taker). His two matches with The Undertaker are probably the best of all out of Taker's Streak. Still find it sad he is retired, but hey, like he stated, rather be living healthy than being a broken mess. Noticed Lesnar sweating his balls off in that ring, obviously not used to the heat coming from the lights.

Sheamus taking out Del Rio's car for a spin and than using Tout. Nice touch, for once multimedia bullshit comes in handy. Did Sheamus just said he took a shit in the car?


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

im going back to reading the spoilers for raw for a while now.. im officially burnt out, tired and frustrated with it.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

Necramonium said:


> Loved the Yes/No battle going on with Daniel and AJ, when Daniel did one silently, you could see the surprise in her eyes and almost had to laugh, but she picked up on it perfectly.


Loved this, they are gold on screen together and this was just another moment showing why.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Pretty good Raw in my opinion. It has been for the last three weeks. Enjoying the new direction so far


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Gingers stealing cars from gringos? no fucking way.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Gingers stealing cars from gringos? no fucking way.


You mean Gingers stealing cars from Latinos, lol. Gringos are white guys, being a born and raised in Miami, FL white guy I should know.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

WPack911 said:


> You mean Gingers stealing cars from Latinos, lol. Gringos are white guys, being a born and raised in Miami, FL white guy I should know.


like this? xD


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Just watched the show - Jesus, it was fucking awful. The only highlights for me were Damien Sandow and the Barrett promo. We didn't get one match with any particular substance that entertaining me, which is very surprising - Punk and Rey could have easily been a MOTYC given 15 minutes and a story to tell. Hell, get rid of the PTP/EpicoPrimo and the Kelly/Eve match and you would have had it. Bryan and Cena could have been so much better. Kane vs. The Miz was completely pointless...

It just felt like a nothing show - Hell, not even Lesnar/HHH entertained me and would normally expect that to be the best part of the show. I hate all of this RawActive shit, I hate Jerry Lawler, I dislike AJ as the GM, I don't mind showcasing the tag/divas divisions but only when theres a point behind it. I can't stand Big Show, John Cena is just a total snoozefest and tout just fucking sucks.

One of the worst shows I can remember in a long while, IMO. Only two things stood out, one was a video package and one was a 3 minute segment.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I love these.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

^^^^ Oh nice he's back from his hiatus. 

The only good thing about Raw and Smackdown! are ThrillMurray's 5 minute breakdowns.


----------

